# INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

FOR ALL YOUR GRAPHIC DESIGN NEEDS!! PROFESSIONAL ARTISTRY! 

WEST TX NUMBER SOURCE FOR CUSTOM LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS, CUSTOM DESIGNED METAL FABRICATION, PLAQUES AND MORE!!! MURALS! CUSTOM PAINT AND GRAPHICS, IN HOUSE DESIGNS!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohhh shit No mas L* Brand customs?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

sponsered by hooters?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 07:35 PM~11933323
> *ohhh shit No mas L* Brand customs?
> *


IC was my buis back in the day...  

LSB is the clothing :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

pics or gtfo


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 21 2008, 07:39 PM~11933377
> *pics or gtfo
> *


next month...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Post up ole boys bike and my bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

and the lac


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 07:44 PM~11933428
> *Post up ole boys bike and my bike
> *


got a layout for the the front page...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 21 2008, 06:36 PM~11933335
> *sponsered by hooters?
> *


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 21 2008, 05:39 PM~11933377
> *pics or gtfo
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 07:34 PM~11933307
> *:biggrin:
> ALLUMINUM 2" FRAME and Swing ARM!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nice pieces of paper :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wait till vanderslice sees this :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 21 2008, 08:13 PM~11933768
> *wait till vanderslice sees this :0
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 21 2008, 08:11 PM~11933735
> *nice pieces of paper  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol....

reality :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

POST SOME PICS OF MY BIKE ON THIS TOPIC AND OF JUANS BIKE


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 21 2008, 08:13 PM~11933768
> *wait till vanderslice sees this :0
> *


Vanderslice is

INNOVATIVE STYLES!
 
just like

Hard Kandy Customs is similar to Kandy Shop


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 21 2008, 08:56 PM~11934236
> *POST SOME PICS OF MY BIKE ON THIS TOPIC AND OF JUANS BIKE
> *


got a poster coming out


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 09:34 PM~11934786
> *got a poster coming out
> *


U BETTER HAVE ONE FOR ME


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2008, 07:19 PM~11934580
> *Vanderslice is
> 
> INNOVATIVE STYLES!
> ...


but i was 1st :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 21 2008, 09:36 PM~11934808
> *U BETTER HAVE ONE FOR ME
> *


for the page...

you just gave me an idea :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 21 2008, 09:39 PM~11934845
> *but i was 1st :biggrin:
> *


dba reg in Irving tx 01..hehehehe

shop was on irving dr next to tx stadium..  

had the name since i was 15 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bring it back


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I LIKE YOUR WORK HOMIE YOU GET DOWN


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i will be running a special realllllll soon....booked till jan...depending on style and paint type see what i can fit in...

street mild to wild..

starting at 250.00


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

>


[/quote]


Painted by SHOW BOUND 
Body work and Master peice made by LOS KUSTOMS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

aren't those rec's rims and handlebars?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 22 2008, 02:31 PM~11942014
> *aren't those rec's rims and handlebars?
> *


Yes no more Problemas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 22 2008, 02:31 PM~11942014
> *aren't those rec's rims and handlebars?
> *


Its a secret.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 22 2008, 03:33 PM~11942033
> *Yes no more Problemas
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 22 2008, 04:33 PM~11942033
> *Yes no more Problemas
> *


yall know he will come out with something better........new handle bars,sterring wheel,and new wheels


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> NICE WORK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

How much dose airbrushing run? For a bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 22 2008, 04:11 AM~11933735
> *nice pieces of paper  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey TNT started out that way, we had nothing but CAD designs to show people for the first month and a half before we busted out with the actual parts


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2008, 03:34 AM~11933307
> *:biggrin:
> ALLUMINUM 2" FRAME and Swing ARM!
> 
> ...


Best of luck to ya brotha I hope this takes off.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 23 2008, 12:31 AM~11942014
> *aren't those rec's rims and handlebars?
> *


TNT Forks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2008, 10:29 PM~11946635
> *TNT Forks
> *


kinda long. Spears cut?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 06:32 AM~11946677
> *kinda long. Spears cut?
> *


:yessad: If you look at his topic look at the first set of wheel trims he ever did, he took that design without my permission to make those wheel trims


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2008, 10:33 PM~11946693
> *:yessad:  If you look at his topic look at the first set of wheel trims he ever did, he took that design without my permission to make those wheel trims
> *


yah he was a joke fuck that punk


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 06:42 AM~11946814
> *yah he was a joke fuck that punk
> *


Yeah he fucked me on AZ War Chief's donk forks, he should have told me they were too damn big before cutting them. True it was my fault on the CAD but he should have known better. AZ War Chief's new forks were done by KrazyKutting to the exact specs that were asked.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 22 2008, 09:51 PM~11946049
> *How much dose airbrushing run? For a bike
> *


depends on want you want...style..etc

resonable nothing outrageous here!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Oct 22 2008, 10:26 PM~11946589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still just a hobby for me... that diagram is to scale...and is actually a big blue print...lol

the main goal is to provide a personal experience for the customer and establish a repore.

i am home based, no over head and minimal time..so i wont be whoring my self out trying to meet deadlines... its not what i do for living however used to be, many yrs under the belt...

this is just another outlet for me to be creative! Basically doing what i do already just a lil more formal now!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2008, 10:59 PM~11947787
> *still just a hobby for me...  that diagram is to scale...and is actually a big blue print...lol
> 
> the main goal is to provide a personal experience for the customer and establish a repore.
> ...


HEY I AM STILL WAITING FOR PICS :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 23 2008, 12:04 AM~11947832
> *HEY I AM STILL WAITING FOR PICS  :biggrin:
> *


i forgot...hard at work..lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2008, 11:04 PM~11947844
> *i forgot...hard at work..lol
> *


hell only thang woeking is your mouth :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 23 2008, 12:07 AM~11947864
> *hell only thang woeking is your mouth  :biggrin:
> *


im typing not talking.. :twak:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 22 2008, 11:13 PM~11947920
> *im typing not talking.. :twak:
> *


lmfao


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2008, 06:34 PM~11933307
> *:biggrin:
> ALLUMINUM 2" FRAME and Swing ARM!
> 
> ...


Nice "Hand Sketching" drawing homie. I have a lot of respect for people that can draw out what they want to cut without the aid of a CAD program. Now when someone puts that into a CAD program thats gonna be the final detail that make that piece look chingon when it's done. Good luck on ur venture. Peace.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 23 2008, 01:27 AM~11948548
> *Nice "Hand Sketching" drawing homie. I have a lot of respect for people that can draw out what they want to cut without the aid of a CAD program. Now when someone puts that into a CAD program thats gonna be the final detail that make that piece look chingon when it's done. Good luck on ur venture. Peace.
> *



its already in the mix :cheesy: 
.ai exported to a .dwg file

the scetch is actually to scale...
:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

i need some fenders done for a street bike......need it painted and the frame painted...murals graphics stripping leafing......u think u can have it done by odessa my brother wants to know....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pinche cabron post my murals! Dont be lazy


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 23 2008, 12:15 PM~11951295
> *
> 
> i need some fenders done for a street bike......need it painted and the frame painted...murals graphics stripping leafing......u think u can have it done by odessa my brother wants to know....
> *


call me should be about a day to do one....paint up some reg ones..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 01:54 PM~11952293
> *pinche cabron post my murals! Dont be lazy
> *


 :twak:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 23 2008, 03:10 PM~11953919
> *:twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet now finish the fenders. LoL. All them murals need is a lil striping


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 05:13 PM~11954539
> *sweet now finish the fenders. LoL. All them murals need is a lil striping
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

kids dont try this at home


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 04:41 PM~11955431
> *kids dont try this at home
> *


try what a 10 year build?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 23 2008, 08:04 PM~11956141
> *try what a 10 year build?
> *


precisely.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 23 2008, 06:04 PM~11956141
> *try what a 10 year build?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 08:13 PM~11956220
> *precisely.
> *


should have build a 12 inch...it be done already :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

u gitting down sam ill be hitting u up real soooooooooooon


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 23 2008, 08:40 PM~11956476
> *should have build a 12 inch...it be done already :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Oct 23 2008, 08:58 PM~11956661
> *u gitting down sam ill be hitting u up real soooooooooooon
> *


THAT WAS FAST..LOL

get in rollin here in a few days!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 23 2008, 08:31 PM~11956382
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

nice looking stuff man.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 23 2008, 09:30 PM~11957043
> *nice looking stuff man.
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 23 2008, 06:40 PM~11956476
> *should have build a 12 inch...it be done already :cheesy:
> *


no it wouldnt. he would have no idea of where to get parts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 24 2008, 02:15 PM~11963920
> *no it wouldnt. he would have no idea of where to get parts
> *


thats why he has me for :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 24 2008, 03:28 PM~11964036
> *thats why he has me for  :biggrin:
> *


no doubt darren does come trough when all others fail


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 24 2008, 01:28 PM~11964036
> *thats why he has me for  :biggrin:
> *


so are you the reason his bike takes 10 years to finish?whos to blame?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 24 2008, 03:36 PM~11964117
> *so are you the reason his bike takes 10 years to finish?whos to blame?
> *


theres is no BLAME... some peeps have deep pockets some peeps help support thier folks...

seems the only peeps making an issue out of it are the peeps that have nothing to do with it.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 24 2008, 01:39 PM~11964154
> *theres is no BLAME... some peeps have deep pockets some peeps help support thier folks...
> 
> seems the only peeps making an issue out of it are the peeps that have nothing to do with it.
> *


sorry for having deep pockets


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 24 2008, 03:50 PM~11964247
> *sorry for having deep pockets
> *


lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I'M A BROKE ASS *****


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Oct 24 2008, 02:31 PM~11964070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ha


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 29 2008, 10:34 PM~12011073
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 29 2008, 11:19 PM~12011640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. Lets see them candied. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2008, 11:21 PM~12011662
> *Sweet. Lets see them candied.  :0  :cheesy:
> *


more murals??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 29 2008, 11:22 PM~12011676
> *more murals??
> *


Be INNOVATIVE and ARTISTIC.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2008, 11:23 PM~12011695
> *Be INNOVATIVE and ARTISTIC.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Now gitter done!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

lil touch ups today


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2008, 10:25 PM~12053142
> *lil touch ups today
> 
> 
> ...


sup sam? sabor a mi?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 3 2008, 11:27 PM~12053162
> *sup sam?  sabor a mi?
> *


yeppers
had a lil wear and tear...had to perform surgery today


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

holly shiet.. i didnt see this topic. does this mean i have a new sponsor for my nephews bike???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

all is well ends well.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 3 2008, 11:29 PM~12053190
> *holly shiet.. i didnt see this topic. does this mean i have a new sponsor for my nephews bike???
> *


the sponsorship i offer is that you get a lil more than what is on the order


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2008, 08:32 PM~12053208
> *the sponsorship i offer is that you get a lil more than what is on the order
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy: 

not finished yet! still got the details left! just a lil sneak peek


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 5 2008, 07:01 AM~12063829
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 4 2008, 11:02 PM~12063844
> *nice
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, cadillac_pimpin


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 4 2008, 10:01 PM~12063829
> *:cheesy:
> 
> not finished yet! still got the details left! just a lil sneak peek
> ...


sweet. lets see my fenders. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:22 PM~12064298
> *sweet. lets see my fenders. :biggrin:
> *


actually worked on them today too...no pics yet :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 4 2008, 10:22 PM~12064310
> *actually worked on them today too...no pics yet :biggrin:
> *


ass!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:36 PM~12064590
> *ass!!!
> *


they look really nice :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 4 2008, 10:44 PM~12064748
> *they look really nice :biggrin:
> *


I need proof!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2008, 11:46 PM~12064798
> *I need proof!
> *


i need more flakes...im having a hard time find that big ass yellow gold kind! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 4 2008, 10:47 PM~12064814
> *i need more flakes...im having a hard time find that big ass yellow gold kind! :angry:
> *


Damn you. I dont know. Art I mean sam. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

PM Sent!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bring it back


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

murals are going to look good rudy.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 8 2008, 10:42 PM~12101884
> *murals are going to look good rudy.
> *


thanks bro ill be getting it back any day now...........ill send u some pics of it when i get it....


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 9 2008, 09:46 AM~12104266
> *thanks bro ill be getting it back any day now...........ill send u some pics of it when i get it....
> *


  did you ask about that chain guard.....if not ill ask him when he stops by later and hit you up


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 9 2008, 03:36 PM~12105562
> * did you ask about that chain guard.....if not ill ask him when he stops by later and hit you up
> *


been gone all day .....ill call him


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

damn bro the bike is commin out good 

you know there was no need for the upgrade it was already unstopable...

nice bike bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Nov 11 2008, 08:51 PM~12129113
> *damn bro the bike is commin out good
> 
> you know there was no need for the upgrade it was already unstopable...
> ...


it had many flaws  visible to the owner


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 11 2008, 10:35 PM~12130233
> *it had many flaws   visible to the owner
> *


 :yessad: :dunno:  what up sam how we looking


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 11 2008, 11:36 PM~12130974
> *:yessad:  :dunno:   what up sam how we looking
> *


you already know whats up...have a safe trip back :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i wanna see pics


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 06:31 PM~12137979
> *i wanna see pics
> *


menso...i sent you some


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh yeah. Looks cool


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 13 2008, 01:31 PM~12145857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: post the other side!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 08:06 PM~12149454
> *:cheesy: post the other side!
> *



ill think about it..............


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 13 2008, 08:08 PM~12149482
> *ill think about it..............
> *


what you think


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 08:29 PM~12149668
> *what you think
> *



looks kool.............what day are we looking at......


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 13 2008, 08:38 PM~12149738
> *looks kool.............what day are we looking at......
> *


pick up sat...clear coating tommarrow...

had to stop today as per t-shirt orders


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 08:38 PM~12149744
> *pick up sat...clear coating tommarrow...
> 
> had to stop today as per t-shirt orders
> *


sounds good ..........just let me know what time i should be there sat......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

straight G shit


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

did you get something on both fenders or just one of them? I like what i see so far


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 13 2008, 08:47 PM~12149840
> *did you get something on both fenders or just one of them? I like what i see so far
> *


just the back fender.....my forks block all of the front fender.........got murals on the frame too......


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 13 2008, 07:51 PM~12149879
> *just the back fender.....my forks block all of the front fender.........got murals on the frame too......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 13 2008, 08:40 PM~12149764
> *sounds good ..........just let me know what time i should be there sat......
> 
> 
> ...


lol wake me up as usual


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 09:48 PM~12151258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 11:09 PM~12151573
> *:|
> *


ic myspace back ground


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2008, 10:13 PM~12151638
> *ic myspace back ground
> *


let me go look. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, Sr.Castro


:buttkick:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TAKING BOOKINGS FOR JAN AND FEB!

ASK ABOUT THE NEW YRS SPEACIAL! :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 15 2008, 10:08 AM~12163977
> *TAKING BOOKINGS FOR JAN AND FEB!
> 
> ASK ABOUT THE NEW YRS SPEACIAL! :cheesy:
> *


u know i have two more for u in jan/feb...........batman bike and 300


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 15 2008, 11:03 AM~12164152
> *u know i have two more for u in [strike]jan[/strike] /feb...........batman bike and 300
> *


TAKING BOOKING FOR FEB!! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WOW SAM DOING REALLY GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 09:59 PM~12167814
> *WOW SAM DOING REALLY GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 15 2008, 08:11 PM~12167476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

looking good dawg.........


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 15 2008, 08:11 PM~12167476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn rudy your bike is going to look great


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 15 2008, 11:10 PM~12168284
> *damn rudy your bike is going to look great
> *


thanks dawg...its come along way still got alot of work to do on it though........


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 15 2008, 10:29 PM~12168003
> *looking good dawg.........
> *


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, WestTxFinest


:wave: 

what up jesse! when we going to get down on the truck! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Cadillac pimpin I found out he charge a good price on you're frame thats cool im probally gonna hit this guy up


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 16 2008, 09:24 AM~12170417
> *Cadillac pimpin I found out he charge a good price on you're frame  thats cool im probally gonna hit this guy up
> *



yup he hooked it up


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 15 2008, 09:30 PM~12168415
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: show-bound, WestTxFinest
> :wave:
> ...


as soon as i can find some donation money, holidays and all, shes going to have to wait til the new year, then we will see whats up


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Nov 16 2008, 11:37 AM~12170826
> *as soon as i can find some donation money, holidays and all, shes going to have to wait til the new year, then we will see whats up
> *


lol..at donation,
i know how that goes! how have you been...going to odessa?


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 09:48 AM~12170874
> *lol..at donation,
> i know how that goes! how have you been...going to odessa?
> *


yeah ill be there empty handed again, hopefully this year is my last year to be empty handed, 09 seems to be looking pretty good!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Nov 16 2008, 01:11 PM~12171307
> *yeah ill be there empty handed again, hopefully this year is my last year to be empty handed, 09 seems to be looking pretty good!!
> *


almost ready to spray this lac in the garage...still having probems with the interior!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 04:17 PM~12172637
> *almost ready to spray this lac in the garage...still having probems with the interior!
> *


dont see the problem. go pick that shit up fool!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 05:18 PM~12172642
> *dont see the problem. go pick that shit up fool!
> *


says next week, and i get all excited...i leave it alone...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 06:26 PM~12172984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u work quick.....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 16 2008, 07:27 PM~12173446
> *u work quick.....
> *


only under pressure


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 05:26 PM~12172984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 09:01 PM~12174799
> *only under pressure
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 16 2008, 10:08 PM~12174902
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


2nd attempt... still got lots to learn...but it was free hand :cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 09:10 PM~12174937
> *2nd attempt... still got lots to learn...but it was free hand :cheesy:
> *


I just thought on what i want c if up to it....pm sent


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 16 2008, 10:12 PM~12174961
> *I just thought on what i want c if up to it....pm sent
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 08:01 PM~12174799
> *only under pressure
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 16 2008, 11:28 PM~12175977
> *:tears:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



STOP CRYING....YOU CRY BABY....U WILL HAVE IT LOOKING BETTER IN NO TIME


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 16 2008, 11:29 PM~12176000
> *STOP CRYING....YOU CRY BABY....U WILL HAVE IT LOOKING BETTER IN NO TIME
> *


should have been there when i took that 60 grit to it!
:roflmao:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 16 2008, 09:29 PM~12176000
> *STOP CRYING....YOU CRY BABY....U WILL HAVE IT LOOKING BETTER IN NO TIME
> *


I KNOW SAMS GOING TO HOOK IT UP A HAVE U HERD THE NEW SPM CD PIN STRIP LOOKING GOOD ON THE SEAT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 16 2008, 11:35 PM~12176058
> *I KNOW SAMS GOING TO HOOK IT UP A HAVE U HERD THE NEW SPM CD PIN STRIP LOOKING GOOD ON THE SEAT
> *



NOPE I THINK THE CD COMES OUT TUESDAY


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 09:30 PM~12176022
> *should have been there when i took that 60 grit to it!
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 16 2008, 11:35 PM~12176058
> *I KNOW SAMS GOING TO HOOK IT UP A HAVE U HERD THE NEW SPM CD PIN STRIP LOOKING GOOD ON THE SEAT
> *


that chit is sick  

http://myspace.com/lonestarbrand


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 16 2008, 11:36 PM~12176071
> *NOPE I THINK THE CD COMES OUT TUESDAY
> *


carolyn and dopehouse will have it at the show.....
im trying to get them vip tickets!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

HOW IS MY BAR LOOKING


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 16 2008, 09:36 PM~12176071
> *NOPE I THINK THE CD COMES OUT TUESDAY
> *


SPM- The Last Chair Violinist GO TO UTUBE AND TYPE IT IN IT JAMS


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 11:37 PM~12176089
> *carolyn and dopehouse will have it at the show.....
> im trying to get them vip tickets!
> *



THAT IS WHAT I WAS THINKING JUST PICK IT UP AT THE SHOW....HOPEFULLY THEY DONT SELL OUT QUICK


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 09:37 PM~12176089
> *carolyn and dopehouse will have it at the show.....
> im trying to get them vip tickets!
> *


I THINK VIP COST 100


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 16 2008, 11:37 PM~12176092
> *HOW IS MY BAR LOOKING
> *


took it apart... spayed it silver...going back out side here in a bit to spray kandy


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 16 2008, 11:39 PM~12176115
> *I THINK VIP COST 100
> *


ROCK IS GOING TO BUY ME ONE :uh:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 16 2008, 09:38 PM~12176110
> *THAT IS WHAT I WAS THINKING JUST PICK IT UP AT THE SHOW....HOPEFULLY THEY DONT SELL OUT QUICK
> *


WE WILL B THERE ALL DAMN DAY I THINK WE SHOULD B ABLE TO GET 1


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 16 2008, 11:39 PM~12176115
> *I THINK VIP COST 100
> *


know a hom boi...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 11:39 PM~12176123
> *took it apart... spayed it silver...going back out side here in a bit to spray kandy
> *



WAS THE SCREWS HARD TO COME OFF .....I COULDENT TAKE THEM OFF


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 16 2008, 09:40 PM~12176124
> *ROCK IS GOING TO BUY ME ONE :uh:
> *


ILL BUY U 1 IF U DO THE FAT BODY CONTEST


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 16 2008, 11:40 PM~12176129
> *WE WILL B THERE ALL DAMN DAY I THINK WE SHOULD B ABLE TO GET 1
> *


i think im going to be by myself agian!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 16 2008, 11:41 PM~12176144
> *ILL BUY U 1 IF U DO THE FAT BODY CONTEST
> *


hahhahhahaa


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 16 2008, 11:40 PM~12176129
> *WE WILL B THERE ALL DAMN DAY I THINK WE SHOULD B ABLE TO GET 1
> *


YEP BUT ITS GOING TO TAKE ALL DAY SAT TO SET UP THE BIKE AND YOU KNOW WE ALWAYS GET TO THE SHOW LATE.......DO YALL HAVE YALLS HOTEL RESERVED


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 16 2008, 11:40 PM~12176139
> *WAS THE SCREWS HARD TO COME OFF .....I COULDENT TAKE THEM OFF
> *


vise grips


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 16 2008, 11:41 PM~12176144
> *ILL BUY U 1 IF U DO THE FAT BODY CONTEST
> *


ONLY IF U GO UP THERE WITH ME......WE NEED TO STOP MESSING UP SAMS TOPIC OUR HE IS GOING TO MESS UP OUR BIKES


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 16 2008, 11:42 PM~12176153
> *YEP BUT ITS GOING TO TAKE ALL DAY SAT TO SET UP THE BIKE AND YOU KNOW WE ALWAYS GET TO THE SHOW LATE.......DO YALL HAVE YALLS HOTEL RESERVED
> *


if i go by myself...just leave her the day of


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 16 2008, 09:42 PM~12176153
> *YEP BUT ITS GOING TO TAKE ALL DAY SAT TO SET UP THE BIKE AND YOU KNOW WE ALWAYS GET TO THE SHOW LATE.......DO YALL HAVE YALLS HOTEL RESERVED
> *


 :nosad: DO YALL


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 11:43 PM~12176174
> *if i go by myself...just leave her the day of
> *


U GOING THE DAY OF SHOW THEN.....


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 16 2008, 09:43 PM~12176169
> *ONLY IF U GO UP THERE WITH ME......WE NEED TO STOP MESSING UP SAMS TOPIC OUR HE IS GOING TO MESS UP OUR BIKES
> *


LOL


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 16 2008, 11:44 PM~12176175
> *:nosad: DO YALL
> *


WHAT TIME ARE WE RIDING OUT......


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 09:41 PM~12176145
> *i think im going to be by myself agian!!
> *


I TOUGHT UR BOYS R COMMING DOWN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 16 2008, 10:45 PM~12176204
> *I TOUGHT UR BOYS R COMMING DOWN
> *


of course we are homie


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 16 2008, 09:45 PM~12176195
> *WHAT TIME ARE WE RIDING OUT......
> *


DEPNS ON WIN I GET THE BIKE BACK FROM SAM BUT IF ALL GOSE WELL BUY 3 IN THE MORRNING


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 09:43 PM~12176174
> *if i go by myself...just leave her the day of
> *


JUST ROLL OUT WITH US ON SAT..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 16 2008, 09:47 PM~12176223
> *of course we are homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 16 2008, 11:45 PM~12176204
> *I TOUGHT UR BOYS R COMMING DOWN
> *


the club is coming...talking bout family...

bsn bout being there all day....that was the only reason i was going sat to get them a hotel so they could stay while i set up sunday


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 09:49 PM~12176265
> *the club is coming...talking bout family...
> 
> bsn bout being there all day....that was the only reason i was going sat to get them a hotel so they could stay while i set up sunday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:0 for the odessa show (money maker)


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin: 

lil sneaky peek


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2008, 09:48 PM~12205526
> *:biggrin:
> 
> lil sneaky peek
> ...



money maker out of retirement.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

just a lil sneaky peek of my sons bike new paint job









ur doing a damn good job show-bound keep up the good work c yall in odessa


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 19 2008, 09:02 PM~12207083
> *just a lil sneaky peek of my sons bike new paint job
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin siiick


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ima need murals on my bike when you come down!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks good


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 20 2008, 12:02 AM~12207083
> *just a lil sneaky peek of my sons bike new paint job
> 
> 
> ...


you finally got the itch to post it....lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 20 2008, 12:04 AM~12207111
> *ima need murals on my bike when you come down!
> *


have me a compressor ready!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2008, 10:06 PM~12207139
> *you finally got the itch to post it....lol
> *


peer pressures a B&%CH


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 19 2008, 10:05 PM~12207130
> *looks good
> *


thanks homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 20 2008, 12:09 AM~12207181
> *peer pressures a B&%CH
> *


lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 12:10 AM~12207187
> *
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Fuck 2008


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 12:12 AM~12207213
> *Fuck 2008
> *


 :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2008, 11:12 PM~12207213
> *Fuck 2008
> *


lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 15 2008, 10:08 AM~12163977
> *LATE FEBRUARY/MARCH
> 
> SMALL DEPOSIT HOLDS YOUR SPOT!*


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 20 2008, 12:02 AM~12207083
> *just a lil sneaky peek of my sons bike new paint job
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

before









:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

hey rudy, i have a display that would look perfect with your green frame...the old death dealer display. ill let it go at a fair price, ill post a pic later


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 05:13 PM~12212634
> *bad ass
> *


you to can have one :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Maybe next summer I will send u dangerous


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, cadillac_pimpin


:dunno: :biggrin: 

what ya bro think


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2008, 05:05 PM~12212573
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: 
cant wait to put this one together tomorrow........


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 20 2008, 05:16 PM~12212656
> *hey rudy, i have a display that would look perfect with your green frame...the old death dealer display. ill let it go at a fair price, ill post a pic later
> *


pm me a price and ill talk with my bro about it.....


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2008, 03:05 PM~12212573
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


  nice tits


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 20 2008, 06:40 PM~12213298
> * nice tits
> *


watch it now


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 20 2008, 05:11 PM~12213083
> *pm me a price and ill talk with my bro about it.....
> *


  ....both your bikes look good bro


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 20 2008, 08:11 PM~12214145
> * ....both your bikes look good bro
> *



thanks ...give me a couple of weeks to see if i can get that display.....do u need to sell it fast our just thought it would look good witht the bike


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2008, 02:05 PM~12212573
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


looks waaaaay better than before


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 20 2008, 12:02 AM~12207083
> *just a lil sneaky peek of my sons bike new paint job
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 20 2008, 08:27 PM~12215579
> *looks waaaaay better than before
> *


you aint lying


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 20 2008, 08:59 PM~12215256
> *thanks ...give me a couple of weeks to see if i can get that display.....do u need to sell it fast our just thought it would look good witht the bike
> *


when i saw your bike i thought it would match, its just taking up space and my brother and i dont want it to go to waste. you got the pic right?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

they look like a air brushed t shirt you would get at a bazzar in the before pic.lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 11:12 PM~12216215
> *they look like a air brushed t shirt you would get at a bazzar in the before pic.lol
> *


said he paid alot for that one too..alot.alot!!

lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

daymn


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 15 2008, 10:08 AM~12163977
> *LATE FEBRUARY/MARCH
> 
> SMALL DEPOSIT HOLDS YOUR SPOT!*


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

can u paint a bike a week b4 a show :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 21 2008, 09:40 AM~12219499
> *can u paint a bike a week b4 a show  :biggrin:
> *


a bike, meaning 1...wish..not that lucky


more like 3 :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 21 2008, 09:40 AM~12219499
> *can u paint a bike a week b4 a show  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

finally in your hands mannana!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 22 2008, 05:23 PM~12231125
> *finally in your hands mannana!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 05:02 PM~12244749
> *
> *


post pics of the underneath...i didnt take any with my cam...

you know all the striping!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh in a lil while :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ODESSA SHOW 08 !ST PLACE WINS!

PAINT J O Bs and murals by SAM I AM AKA SHOW-BOUND AKA the IC


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

MONEY MAKER PAINT BY IC


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

complete build up and fabriaction, upholstery and engraving, polishing, paint and graphics, murals 
minus sprocket...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 25 2008, 03:32 AM~12251368
> *
> *


im feeling what you got going on in that avi!!


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> complete build up and fabriaction, upholstery and engraving, polishing, paint and graphics, murals
> minus sprocket...
> YOU DO ENGRAVING??? :dunno: uffin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> > complete build up and fabriaction, upholstery and engraving, polishing, paint and graphics, murals
> > minus sprocket...
> > YOU DO ENGRAVING??? :dunno: uffin:
> 
> ...


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

DAM :tears:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Nov 25 2008, 12:08 PM~12253166
> *DAM :tears:
> *


i used a dremel on metal "STEEL"...just dosent eat it enough...

i will test a few tips out next week.... fully engrave my pumps...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

MIRA MIRA MIRA :biggrin: 

CUSTOM ONE OFF FRAME!!
:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking nice sam


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 26 2008, 01:25 AM~12261363
> *MIRA MIRA MIRA :biggrin:
> 
> CUSTOM ONE OFF FRAME!!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 26 2008, 02:25 AM~12261363
> *MIRA MIRA MIRA :biggrin:
> 
> CUSTOM ONE OFF FRAME!!
> ...


ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

email sent


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 26 2008, 11:32 AM~12263273
> *email sent
> *


do me a favor and give me a measurement on the fork mounting holes...from the center of the bolts...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 26 2008, 11:30 AM~12263253
> *meh
> *


imagine it all engraved and the tank over it!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh meh


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WILL BE IN ATX "THE NORTH AND SOUTH SIDE" FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS, ANYONE NEEDING ANYTHING PICKED UP LET ME KNOW!
I GOT THE WEBS ON PHN AND I AM TAKING MY LAPTOP TO WORK ON SOME DESIGNS....

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy Turkey Day Sam from my family to yours!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 26 2008, 03:41 PM~12265705
> *Happy Turkey Day Sam from my family to yours!!
> *


 



finally back home back to the projects mananna!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2008, 04:05 PM~12212573
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


hey the bike looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 real


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

HTTP://www.myspace.com/innovativecustmstx


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

PAINT RAFFLE COMING SOON!!

1st prize complete build frame and fenders 

2nd prize paint job on your bike...<upgrades available

tickets will be 10 dollars 150 tickets to be sold! 

STAY TUNED!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 8 2008, 07:55 PM~12371768
> *PAINT RAFFLE COMING SOON!!
> 
> 1st prize complete build frame and fenders
> ...


DRAWING WILL BE HELD VIA VIDEO RECORDING, AS SOON AS SLOTS FILL UP! TWO NAMES WILL BE DRAWN OUT THE TUMBLER!!!

only 150 tickets $10 dollars a ticket. NO LIMIT ENTER AS MANY TIMES AS YOU LIKE!!

1st PRIZE: Complete Body build! includes frame, custom fenders, custom paint, graphics and murals! size of choice! 20 or 16 in 

2nd PRIZE: PAINT OF CHOICE ON "YOUR" FRAME and FENDERS, UPGRADES EXTRA.

send payment via paypal to [email protected]
****include your screen name in the message box!!!!******

no paypal i can send an invoice to your email pay with debit etc..if need be contact me for addy for mo

**open to over seas however pay actual shipping**


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

going to be in FLORIDA for a week... 

cape canaveral

anyone in that area?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Flo Rida


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 11 2008, 11:49 AM~12399496
> *Flo Rida
> *


like the tenth mofo said that....it was funny once...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 11 2008, 10:01 PM~12405830
> *like the tenth mofo said that....it was funny once...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

That money bike is tight.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

back home in a bit, back to the projects....

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

coming soon!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 22 2008, 06:17 PM~12501904
> *coming soon!!
> 
> 
> ...


ill sport one of those tees...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2008, 06:39 PM~12502101
> *ill sport one of those tees...
> *


x818


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

how my fenders fool?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 23 2008, 11:27 PM~12512500
> *how my fenders fool?
> *


holidays...lol

weather will be good end of the week...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

owned


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

XuSAcTeHQ08&feature=related


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TAKING APPTS FOR APRIL!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn it man.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 22 2008, 07:17 PM~12501904
> *coming soon!!
> 
> 
> ...


that looks tight


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 20 2009, 01:05 AM~12756560
> *that looks tight
> *


available soon


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 20 2009, 01:03 AM~12756539
> *Damn it man.
> *


never talked about what you wanted...fenders?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2009, 12:06 AM~12756583
> *never talked about what you wanted...fenders?
> *


whatchu you talmbout?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 20 2009, 01:10 AM~12756617
> *whatchu you talmbout?
> *


on that project...pm me


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2009, 01:02 AM~12756530
> *TAKING APPTS FOR APRIL!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2009, 12:12 AM~12756652
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn might have to drop off the frame and specs for DB2 :0


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

nice work bratha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jan 20 2009, 01:19 AM~12756707
> *nice work bratha
> *


  thanks


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 20 2009, 01:18 AM~12756706
> *Damn might have to drop off the frame and specs for DB2 :0
> *


lol..gotta complete one first


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2009, 12:23 AM~12756753
> *lol..gotta complete one first
> *


who Said? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 19 2009, 11:22 PM~12756743
> *  thanks
> *


you are gladdly welcome 

im liking the frame work and murals thats some stand out and show stoppers keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jan 20 2009, 01:26 AM~12756781
> *you are gladdly welcome
> 
> im liking the frame work and murals thats some stand out and show stoppers keep it up  :thumbsup:
> *


jump on my raffle and you could get one!


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 19 2009, 11:26 PM~12756788
> *jump on my raffle and you could get one!
> *



been thinkin about it gotta get the money first lol and ill hit ya up cause this some nice work ya doin 

ill rep ya


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Jan 20 2009, 01:29 AM~12756817
> *been thinkin about it gotta get the money first lol and ill hit ya up cause this some nice work ya doin
> 
> ill rep ya
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

glad i didnt go with plain 1" :cheesy: 











smoothing out the welds


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2009, 07:27 PM~12763734
> *glad i didnt go with plain 1"  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 me likes!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 20 2009, 04:25 PM~12756770
> *who Said? :biggrin:
> *


the internets


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey you do good work


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 20 2009, 06:43 PM~12763899
> *the internets
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Jan 20 2009, 07:59 PM~12764063
> *Hey you do good work
> *


when ever your ready hit me up


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

NICE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 20 2009, 05:27 PM~12763734
> *glad i didnt go with plain 1"  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey same get a hold of me lets get this moneya nd my cylinder shipped back bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 21 2009, 01:14 PM~12770988
> *hey same get a hold of me lets get this moneya nd my cylinder shipped back bro
> *


you already pmd the same phrase :uh: 

get to it when i can....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 21 2009, 03:45 PM~12772346
> *you already pmd the same phrase :uh:
> 
> get to it when i can....
> *


you never replyed so i put it in here :uh: and i need the cylinders and rest of the money from teh trophies and the shirts you could not do ?


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

what up sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2009, 11:27 AM~12781006
> *you never replyed so i put it in here  :uh:  and i need the cylinders and rest of the money from teh trophies and the shirts you could not do ?
> *


just taking my time is all


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

DARKNESS mural layout...
:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

orly?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:|


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 26 2009, 03:57 PM~12819414
> *:|
> *


 :guns:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

BUHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 26 2009, 11:16 PM~12823848
> *meh
> *


if your wanting murals...im going to need alot of reference...

think im going to have to charge extra for browsing bitches on my comp....catching viruses and shit....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2009, 10:18 PM~12823867
> *if your wanting murals...im going to need alot of reference...this reference.....
> 
> think im going to have to charge extra for browing bitches on my comp....catching viruses and shit....
> *


huh?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:15 PM~12823831
> *BUHAHAHHAHAHAH
> *


goes for you too...so send me atleast something of an idea to go off of


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:18 PM~12823881
> *huh?
> *


edited :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2009, 11:18 PM~12823867
> *if your wanting murals...im going to need alot of reference...
> 
> think im going to have to charge extra for browsing bitches on my comp....catching viruses and shit....
> *


i got you i know what i wants


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2009, 10:19 PM~12823882
> *goes for you too...so send me atleast something of an idea to go off of
> *


I told that fool. he didnt lisson to be. gotta know what you want. I told you what I want puto. no lorres mijo


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:20 PM~12823914
> *I told that fool. he didnt lisson to be. gotta know what you want. I told you what I want puto. no lorres mijo
> *


start browsing!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2009, 10:21 PM~12823921
> *start browsing!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:20 PM~12823914
> *I told that fool. he didnt lisson to be. gotta know what you want. I told you what I want puto. no lorres mijo
> *


told who puto no mames?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 26 2009, 10:23 PM~12823958
> *told who puto no mames?
> *


Dres bitch ass


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 09:31 PM~12824082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i put a blue rag in your box :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jan 26 2009, 11:31 PM~12824082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 26 2009, 10:33 PM~12824098
> *i put a blue rag in your box  :cheesy:
> *


boo!!!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 09:35 PM~12824133
> *boo!!!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 26 2009, 11:33 PM~12824098
> *i put a blue rag in your box  :cheesy:
> *


yesss!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Jan 26 2009, 10:36 PM~12824146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boo


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:39 PM~12824192
> *damn what is wrong with these people!
> boo
> *


meh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2009, 10:21 PM~12823921
> *start browsing!
> *











this one the best


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 11:44 PM~12824262
> *
> 
> 
> ...



get that shit out of here... :nosad:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2009, 11:45 PM~12824287
> *get that shit out of here... :nosad:
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2009, 10:45 PM~12824287
> *get that shit out of here... :nosad:
> *


Bitch ass. that the theme of the bike.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

theme sucks lol


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2009, 11:18 PM~12823867
> *if your wanting murals...im going to need alot of reference...
> 
> think im going to have to charge extra for browsing bitches on my comp....catching viruses and shit....
> *


Where protection!! :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 27 2009, 09:08 AM~12827094
> *Where protection!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:33 PM~12842888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all buis will comense on tues...im outty for the weekend


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 09:37 PM~12842924
> *all buis will comense on tues...im outty for the weekend
> *


going to go see your pops?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:37 PM~12842939
> *going to go see your pops?
> *


just going to show my face..then im outs..lol 
i was trying to get out of it...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 28 2009, 09:41 PM~12842998
> *:uh:
> *


x2 thats kinda fucked up to say hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 26 2009, 11:33 PM~12824098
> *i put a blue rag in your box  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:42 PM~12843008
> *x2 thats kinda fucked up to say hahaha :biggrin:
> *


its not liked he invited me to visit... only hit me up when they want something....


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

when ever your ready...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

ill take the frame and the rims when dre goes to pick up his frame


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 29 2009, 10:40 PM~12854108
> *ill take the frame and the rims when dre goes to pick up his frame
> *


SEND $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2009, 10:44 PM~12854157
> *SEND $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :cheesy:
> *


meh im broke :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

we gotta talk price agian pm me


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 29 2009, 10:40 PM~12854108
> *ill take the frame and the rims when dre goes to pick up his frame
> *


edit that pic g.....thank you.

we dont need to confuse anyone


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 30 2009, 08:07 PM~12861642
> *we gotta talk price agian pm me
> *


alot come loaded...lol


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

u take lonestar?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 30 2009, 08:11 PM~12861679
> *u take lonestar?
> *


seriously, i will....lol :cheesy: 

2 for one though


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

coming sooner than later!


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

very nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 3 2009, 10:03 PM~12898106
> *very nice
> *


ty


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2009, 01:03 PM~12898110
> *ty
> *


no probs, could you post up more pics of the tank being built?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Looking good dawg


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2009, 07:46 PM~12897894
> *coming sooner than later!
> 
> 
> ...




 clean homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Feb 3 2009, 10:04 PM~12898124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 3 2009, 10:04 PM~12898119
> *no probs, could you post up more pics of the tank being built?
> *


no


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

MAS PICS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 12:07 AM~12910880
> *MAS PICS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


CANT :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

BOO


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 12:08 AM~12910892
> *BOO
> *


you sound like a ****** when you do that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2009, 11:09 PM~12910901
> *you sound like a ****** when you do that
> *


Sound? You mean type asswipe?


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2009, 07:46 PM~12897894
> *coming sooner than later!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 12:09 AM~12910914
> *Sound? You mean type asswipe?
> *


so you agree...

tuesday is spray day...going to be spraying like 4 projects at the same time!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2009, 11:11 PM~12910941
> *so you agree...
> 
> tuesday is spray day...going to be spraying like 4 projects at the same time!
> *


Word? Next week is pay out day. gotta pay like 5 people. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 5 2009, 09:58 AM~12907128
> *no
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 12:15 AM~12911000
> *Word? Next week is pay out day. gotta pay like 5 people. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2009, 11:32 PM~12911213
> *:cheesy:
> *


Your not on that list. sorry.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 12:36 AM~12911260
> *Your not on that list. sorry.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## O.C RYDER (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 29 2009, 09:36 PM~12854058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color this gonna be


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2009, 11:37 PM~12911278
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogkils85_@Feb 4 2009, 11:38 PM~12911283
> *what color this gonna be
> *


In Joe Dirts voice

"Plum Crazy Purple."


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogkils85_@Feb 5 2009, 12:38 AM~12911283
> *what color this gonna be
> *


AZUL CON MUCHO FLAKE y BIOTCHES SIN CHONIS COMENDO ELOTES for the SOUTH OF THE BORDER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2009, 11:41 PM~12911318
> *AZUL CON MUCHO FLAKE y BIOTCHES SIN CHONIS COMENDO ELOTES for the SOUTH OF THE BORDER HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the men (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2009, 10:41 PM~12911318
> *AZUL CON MUCHO FLAKE y BIOTCHES SIN CHONIS COMENDO ELOTES for the SOUTH OF THE BORDER HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogkils85+Feb 5 2009, 12:38 AM~12911283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pero elote en vaso guey :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

in FLO RIDA till tues..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2009, 08:46 PM~12897894
> *coming sooner than later!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Where is Sam I Am?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 10:23 PM~12920078
> *Where is Sam I Am?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

BACK TO TEXAS MANNANA!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2009, 08:46 PM~12897894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let me know how thats done...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 03:39 PM~12911295
> *In Joe Dirts voice
> 
> "Plum Crazy Purple."
> *


my bike is a shade of plum crazy purple..legit.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Feb 9 2009, 01:57 AM~12948119
> *let me know how thats done...
> *


tape and body filler, and a good design


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You get your nap ahahahha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 09:47 PM~12955499
> *You get your nap ahahahha
> *


i did, and im fixing to eat then crash again...im fn tired! was slaven this weekend!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 9 2009, 08:52 PM~12955547
> *i did, and im fixing to eat then crash again...im fn tired! was slaven this weekend!
> *


ahahahaha. Did yall finish painting?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ALL PROJECTS IN HOUSE WILL BE OUT BY MARCH!!! YOU KNOW WHO YALL ARE...LONZO YOUR SQUEEZED IN SOMETIME IN MARCH.... 

NOW TAKING BOOKINGS FOR APRIL...........I GOT TO PAINT THE LAC!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 12:00 AM~12957270
> *ALL PROJECTS IN HOUSE WILL BE OUT BY MARCH!!! YOU KNOW WHO YALL ARE...LONZO YOUR SQUEEZED IN SOMETIME IN MARCH....
> 
> NOW TAKING BOOKINGS FOR APRIL...........I GOT TO PAINT THE LAC!!
> *


 :0 no rush for me bro whenever you gots time ill wait for the best :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 10 2009, 12:01 AM~12957295
> *:0 no rush for me bro whenever you gots time ill wait for the best :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 12:12 AM~12957548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i want sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 10 2009, 12:13 AM~12957563
> *thats what i want sam
> *


that oriental blue, not cobalt


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 12:19 AM~12957693
> *that oriental blue, not cobalt
> *


hmm im not good with name i want blue damn it :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 10 2009, 12:20 AM~12957725
> *hmm im not good with name i want blue damn it  :biggrin:
> *


will mix it up


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 12:22 AM~12957759
> *will mix it up
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

7 YRS AGO


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

8YRS AGO


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

7YRS AGO
CUSTOM STRETCHED TANK PAINT SET! $$$$$


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hok pearl


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 12:00 AM~12957270
> *ALL PROJECTS IN HOUSE WILL BE OUT BY MARCH!!! YOU KNOW WHO YALL ARE...LONZO YOUR SQUEEZED IN SOMETIME IN MARCH....
> 
> NOW TAKING BOOKINGS FOR APRIL...........I GOT TO PAINT THE LAC!!
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 9 2009, 10:12 PM~12957548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this your lac sam? :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

looking good sam getting down


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Feb 10 2009, 09:01 PM~12966346
> *is this your lac sam? :0
> *


this was my bros i painted about 7 yrs ago...sold it...

mines will look 100xxxs betta :biggrin: 

heard anything for cinco....i havent


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 07:03 PM~12966357
> *this was my bros i painted about 7 yrs ago...sold it...
> 
> mines will look 100xxxs betta :biggrin:
> ...


we need to chat about that cinco event


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 10 2009, 09:01 PM~12966348
> *looking good sam getting down
> *


 :angry: my light stand!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 10 2009, 09:04 PM~12966370
> *we need to chat about that cinco event
> *


i totally forgot about it....hit jesse up...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 08:58 PM~12966317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All four on the right will be at phoenix.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 10 2009, 09:09 PM~12966416
> *All four on the right will be at phoenix.
> *


two on the left can been seen in fort worth show in march :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hopefully these will be made in time... all paint jobby jobs will get a tag... :cheesy: 

CERTIFIED!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 07:05 PM~12966378
> *:angry:  my light stand!
> *


still have it lol will try to give it to u this weekend


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 10 2009, 09:27 PM~12966607
> *still have it lol will try to give it to u this weekend
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 08:11 PM~12966439
> *two on the left can been seen in fort worth show in march :biggrin:
> *


So you say?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 10 2009, 07:31 PM~12966655
> *So you say?
> *


lol no he will get it done just might have to go to his house at 1 in da morning lol jk sam will get it done :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 10 2009, 09:41 PM~12966766
> *lol no he will get it done just might have to go to his house at 1 in da morning lol jk sam will get it done  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


and take it home still wet with my stand! :yessad:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 08:43 PM~12966785
> *and take it home still wet with my stand! :yessad:
> *


haha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: with the quickness.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 10 2009, 11:58 PM~12968603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  with the quickness.
> *


lol i never took pics


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:angry: 

I NEED MORE SPACE!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Somebody ain't answering the phone today, must be very busy with his deadline


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 13 2009, 05:23 PM~12995609
> *Somebody ain't answering the phone today, must be very busy with his deadline
> *


been hella busy and i left it at work!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

1 out of 6 preped and ready for flake









floater


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Looking good dawg


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Looking good dawg


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 13 2009, 08:59 PM~12997319
> *Looking good dawg
> *


precitate that g...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

MAD PROPS TO YOU DOGG :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 13 2009, 08:38 PM~12997184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 gotta send mine quick damn you hella busy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 13 2009, 06:38 PM~12997184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see one of my chainguards on this. :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 13 2009, 06:38 PM~12997184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

whens the time frame dres frame will be done so i can make sure i gots money to deliver mine


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 11:13 PM~13013281
> *whens the time frame dres frame will be done so i can make sure i gots money to deliver mine
> *


this week already G got to get this chit outty five son! TOMMARROW!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

damn im just waiting for my tax check should be here friday and ill have half your money and gonna start getting some parts cut u ready for me sam?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 11:25 PM~13013424
> *damn im just waiting for my tax check should be here friday and ill have half your money and gonna start getting some parts cut u ready for me sam?
> *


in april i will be


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2009, 11:27 PM~13013452
> *in april i will be
> *


meh i gotta wait till april so should i just spend that money on parts till april comes or send it to you anyway?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 11:30 PM~13013476
> *meh i gotta wait till april so should i just spend that money on parts till april comes or send it to you anyway?
> *


deposit holds your spot.. you can wait till april...peeps already calling up for some big projects...then have to wait longer :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

im special me go first lol ill have your money i want a best paint award!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 11:37 PM~13013572
> *im special me go first lol ill have your money i want a best paint award!!!
> *


you and everyone else...lol :uh: 





:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2009, 11:39 PM~13013596
> *you and everyone else...lol :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 but i wana be first


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 11:42 PM~13013618
> *:0  but i wana be first
> *


multiply the price x2 and you can jump to the front :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2009, 11:43 PM~13013635
> *multiply the price x2 and you can jump to the front :biggrin:
> *


fuck that im poor no rush 

i meant first to get the best paint award odessas my deadline think we can make it?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 11:46 PM~13013664
> *fuck that im poor no rush
> 
> i meant first to get the best paint award odessas my deadline think we can make it?
> *


we got robbed in odessa...lol

its going to be getting done when i paint my ride..since they the same color.. :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 11:42 PM~13013618
> *:0  but i wana be first
> *


I'm always first on his list I'm his number 1 customer..about to bring him 2 big projects


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 15 2009, 11:48 PM~13013686
> *I'm always first on his list I'm his number 1 customer..about to bring him 2 big projects
> *


 :cheesy: hno: :around: :around: :wave:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Feb 15 2009, 11:48 PM~13013681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


money talks


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 11:51 PM~13013720
> *whens the car gettin done
> money talks
> *


ASK CADILLAC :angry: He dont want me to do it.... :biggrin: 

sapposed to be in march  :dunno:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2009, 11:54 PM~13013760
> *ASK CADILLAC  :angry:  He dont want me to do it.... :biggrin:
> 
> sapposed to be in march   :dunno:
> *


whos car is it agian?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 11:55 PM~13013767
> *whos car is it agian?
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 15 2009, 11:51 PM~13013720
> *whens the car gettin done
> money talks
> *


I already brought him 5 bikes and bringing another next week and another two weeks from now..money ain't a problem I have.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Feb 15 2009, 11:58 PM~13013805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u aint the only one :0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Feb 15 2009, 11:54 PM~13013760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

paint my bike frame then i know you got the paint there already :0 
jk bro no rush i just want it to be at odessa paint chrome parts and display

more on the subject of being robbed at oddessa more info


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

Future owner of


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Feb 16 2009, 01:29 AM~13014593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn g..thats badass...too excited you couldnt hold back no more...lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

NEWEST AND HARDEST CHIT COMING THROUGH!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 Secret Agent!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 16 2009, 05:51 PM~13019225
> *  :0  Secret Agent!!!
> *


just a teaser....no mas...

i gots to look like im busy over chere! :yes:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 04:46 PM~13019176
> *NEWEST AND HARDEST CHIT COMING THROUGH!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice mural


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that skull looks dope


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Feb 16 2009, 06:02 PM~13019316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ty


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hey hey hey, don't be getting all big headed now :angry:



:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 16 2009, 07:10 PM~13020029
> *hey hey hey, do be getting all big headed now :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


lol...just trying to earn some stripes!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 05:46 PM~13019176
> *NEWEST AND HARDEST CHIT COMING THROUGH!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 04:46 PM~13019176
> *NEWEST AND HARDEST CHIT COMING THROUGH!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

oops


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

send stuff like that in a pm g....please remove from topic...thanks


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:tears: sams mad at me!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 16 2009, 08:41 PM~13021137
> *:tears: sams mad at me!
> *


lol..i just dont want peoplt to think i did it... NAW WA I MEEN


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 10:22 PM~13022605
> *lol..i just dont want peoplt to think i did it... NAW WA I MEEN
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 04:46 PM~13019176
> *NEWEST AND HARDEST CHIT COMING THROUGH!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS GANGSTA!  

I need that acct number. send the cash tomorrow.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 16 2009, 11:36 PM~13023822
> *DAMN THATS GANGSTA!
> 
> I need that acct number. send the cash tomorrow.
> *


i will cal lya in the morning!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 10:37 PM~13023845
> *i will cal lya in the morning!
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

What up G


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 16 2009, 11:42 PM~13023918
> *What up G
> *


 :wave: waiting for this red to come in!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> NEWEST AND HARDEST CHIT COMING THROUGH!!!
> http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ino...ls/DSCF3755.jpg
> 
> http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/ino...ls/DSCF3756.jpg
> ...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 10:12 PM~13024424
> *:wave:  waiting for this red to come in!!!
> *


RED YEA U GOING TO NEED SOME


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 17 2009, 12:22 AM~13024583
> *RED YEA U GOING TO NEED SOME
> *


wtf everyone wants red :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz up sam thats some bad ass work homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

its that fire


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 01:12 AM~13025265
> *its that fire
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 03:46 PM~13019176
> *NEWEST AND HARDEST CHIT COMING THROUGH!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

aight take'em down!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bahahaha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 10:32 PM~13033797
> *bahahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hurry up and work on mines :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 10:42 PM~13033924
> *hurry up and work on mines :biggrin:
> *


gotta to finish shit for phoenix...got everything i ordered came in today...

thats why i started on that one to knock it out while i was waiting

when i finish homeboys, i get to..march 15th!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already. Monies sent out tomorrow


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: :420: LMK!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 17 2009, 10:53 PM~13034030
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:  :420: LMK!!
> *


everything should be done tonight!! 
pics mannana!

pm!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

buncho homos


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 10:57 PM~13034073
> *buncho homos
> *


no llores wey


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 17 2009, 10:57 PM~13034073
> *buncho homos
> *


this bish!! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Feb 17 2009, 09:58 PM~13034088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

fiberglass fender BLANKS by:Justdeezines,

quaility fiberglass fenders! little to no body work!! nothing a palm sander cant handle!! NICE AND THICK, WHEN CUT EDGES ARE UNIFORMED AND EVEN ALL THE WAY AROUND!!! 

SAVED HELLA TIME!!!! I cut these on my scroll saw, saber saw will work as well!

I RECOMMEND TO ALL!!!


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 18 2009, 11:41 AM~13039546
> *fiberglass fender BLANKS by:Justdeezines,
> 
> quaility fiberglass fenders! little to no body work!! nothing a palm sander cant handle!! NICE AND THICK, WHEN CUT EDGES ARE UNIFORMED AND EVEN ALL THE WAY AROUND!!!
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hella pimp


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 18 2009, 12:41 PM~13039546
> *fiberglass fender BLANKS by:Justdeezines,
> 
> quaility fiberglass fenders! little to no body work!! nothing a palm sander cant handle!! NICE AND THICK, WHEN CUT EDGES ARE UNIFORMED AND EVEN ALL THE WAY AROUND!!!
> ...


cool. glad they worked out for you. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oohhh snappp


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 18 2009, 08:41 PM~13043059
> *meh
> *


MAY IS LOOKING GOOD FOR YA :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

money sent.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 18 2009, 11:53 PM~13045561
> *MAY IS LOOKING GOOD FOR YA :uh:
> *


u said march fooker


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 18 2009, 11:55 PM~13045587
> *u said march fooker
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

fuck both o yall :0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 11:55 PM~13045585
> *money sent.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 18 2009, 10:57 PM~13045628
> *fuck both o yall :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Feb 18 2009, 11:55 PM~13045585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got money too :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 18 2009, 10:58 PM~13045643
> *
> *


pops didnt go to the bank. he just made 2 m.o.s sorry. you gots to forward the 50 bones


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 18 2009, 11:00 PM~13045660
> *i got money too :0
> *


I dont. I sent it to Sam


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 19 2009, 12:01 AM~13045685
> *I dont. I sent it to Sam
> *


sam wont take my money :tears:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 19 2009, 12:00 AM~13045671
> *pops didnt go to the bank. he just made 2 m.o.s sorry. you gots to forward the 50 bones
> *


thats cool i will send a pm...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 18 2009, 11:02 PM~13045700
> *sam wont take my money :tears:
> *


I call B.S. that fool dont turn down cash.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 19 2009, 12:02 AM~13045700
> *sam wont take my money :tears:
> *


gots to had that cheezzzzz over!!! :biggrin: 
BREAK BREAD!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 19 2009, 12:03 AM~13045718
> *I call B.S. that fool dont turn down cash.
> *


 :dunno: :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 18 2009, 11:04 PM~13045736
> *gots to had that cheezzzzz over!!!  :biggrin:
> BREAK BREAD!
> *


told ya. ahahhahah


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 19 2009, 12:03 AM~13045718
> *I call B.S. that fool dont turn down cash.
> *


 :no:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 19 2009, 12:04 AM~13045736
> *gots to had that cheezzzzz over!!!  :biggrin:
> BREAK BREAD!
> *


paint ma shit then :0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

it motivates me to get shit done...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 18 2009, 11:06 PM~13045764
> *it motivates me to get shit done...lol
> *


M.O.B.

Money Over Bullshit.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 19 2009, 12:06 AM~13045764
> *it motivates me to get shit done...lol
> *


finish the frames you got now then ill send you the motavation for my frame


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 19 2009, 12:07 AM~13045786
> *finish the frames you got now then ill send you the motavation for my frame
> *


that pile aint going down anytime soon... :biggrin: 

KEEPS MULTIPLYING :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 19 2009, 12:08 AM~13045802
> *that pile aint going down anytime soon... :biggrin:
> 
> KEEPS MULTIPLYING :angry:
> *


makes space for me im an important project too


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 19 2009, 12:09 AM~13045815
> *makes space for me im an important project too
> *


i will pick it up spring break!  

cant work on it till april cool...cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

He bout to get started on ... I gots more shit.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 19 2009, 12:11 AM~13045833
> *i will pick it up spring break!
> 
> cant work on it till april cool...cool
> *


 :thumbsdown: that dont make me feel important


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this fool expect to be bumped to the front of the line. gtfo here puto. gots to wait your turn. ahahhahahahaha


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 19 2009, 12:15 AM~13045879
> *this fool expect to be bumped to the front of the line. gtfo here puto. gots to wait your turn. ahahhahahahaha
> *


not to the front but i expect a good spot


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

whole jar of CRYSTAL FLAKE AND A LIL GOLD!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

It's crunch time


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 21 2009, 08:25 PM~13071473
> *It's crunch time
> *


x2 I need those fenders. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 17 2009, 10:55 PM~13034052
> *everything should be done tonight!!
> pics mannana!
> 
> ...


 :dunno: Pics! PM me!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

once again. o... you get that m.o.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 07:57 PM~13089794
> *once again. o... you get that m.o.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 23 2009, 06:58 PM~13089807
> *
> *


so you got the m.o.?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 23 2009, 07:47 PM~13089652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good g...we still schedule for pick up on wedensday.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

u got one more frame to add to the pile coming your way sam :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 24 2009, 01:12 AM~13094432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texastrike_@Feb 15 2009, 11:29 PM~13014593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

gonna be a clean bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey bro get a hold of me asap


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 27 2009, 03:10 PM~13129764
> *hey bro get a hold of me asap
> *


no :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

fresh clear and striping/leafing and painted fenders for phoenix


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> coming soon!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 27 2009, 02:10 PM~13129764
> *hey bro get a hold of me asap
> *


you forgot to say no **** :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao no **** hahaha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

4x8 allum spun! more pic later


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

BOOKED TILL THE END OF MAY!! 

CHECK IN FOR AVAILABILITY!!! GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN!!! SMALL DEPOSIT HOLD GETS YOU A PLACE IN LINE!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

lil swap for a custom system in tha lack!!
celly pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

tick tock nugga


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

TTT for wizard style 3...one month build


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

where mine at?


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2009, 09:18 PM~13265734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that who is it for


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 12 2009, 11:22 PM~13265773
> *where mine at?
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 13 2009, 01:39 AM~13267257
> *X2  :angry:
> *


PATIENTS WEYS!! PATIENTS!! KNOCK EM OUT REAL SOON! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 13 2009, 01:27 AM~13267500
> *PATIENTS WEYS!! PATIENTS!! KNOCK EM OUT REAL SOON! :cheesy:
> *


wutz up sam how you been homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 13 2009, 02:35 AM~13267533
> *wutz up sam how you been homie
> *


been busy..too many projects limited time...  

whats good with yall out there...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 13 2009, 01:37 AM~13267540
> *been busy..too many projects limited time...
> 
> whats good with yall out there...
> *


jus getting ready for easter sunday homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 13 2009, 02:37 AM~13267541
> *jus getting ready for easter sunday homie
> *


amarillo get big like easter over here in the lbk! MAKENZIE/AZTLAN PARK BUMPER TO BUMPER!!!


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 13 2009, 01:33 AM~13267522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good nice paint


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 13 2009, 02:33 AM~13267522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good dawg...what u doing on sunday, we need to hit the frame hard so we can finish in time,got alot of people ready to see it, lets show your talent.....got about 6 more bikes for you to paint.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 13 2009, 02:27 AM~13267500
> *PATIENTS WEYS!! PATIENTS!! KNOCK EM OUT REAL SOON! :cheesy:
> *


ole bish ass. I thought you had pics of my shit. :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85+Mar 13 2009, 06:35 AM~13267949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had pic..not of you chit..lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 13 2009, 02:07 PM~13271393
> *
> 
> i had pic..not of you chit..lol
> *


 :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Damm that Came out nice :0


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

love the patterns on that frame bro  looks real good, keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Mar 14 2009, 08:20 AM~13278105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ty...

thats what happens when you just let the piece talk to ya!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 14 2009, 03:03 AM~13277652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty muthafukkin nice :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 14 2009, 12:15 PM~13279271
> *thats pretty muthafukkin nice :0
> *


ty sir....its to the point i dont know where to put the mural.....dont want to cover anything up...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 14 2009, 12:30 PM~13279374
> *ty sir....its to the point i dont know where to put the mural.....dont want to cover anything up...
> *


you could probably do some small murals inside the widest patterns :dunno: gonna be real small 


i wouldn't wanna cover up the patterns either


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

yeah I hate it whn dat happens....lol....we had d same problem.....wedo wouldn't touch d frame till manny had all d graphics done cuz he didn't want his wrk to get covere at all......ill txt u a pic n a while....

Dat frame is coming out sic....keep up the good wrk....I got sum wrk lined up for u too ill talk to u n dallas if u make it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 14 2009, 12:53 PM~13279530
> *yeah I hate it whn dat happens....lol....we had d same problem.....wedo wouldn't touch d frame till manny had all d graphics done cuz he didn't want his wrk to get covere at all......ill txt u a pic n a while....
> 
> Dat frame is coming out sic....keep up the good wrk....I got sum wrk lined up for u too ill talk to u n dallas if u make it
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 14 2009, 12:46 PM~13279484
> *you could probably do some small murals inside the widest patterns :dunno: gonna be real small
> i wouldn't wanna cover up the patterns either
> *


im thinkn the fenders...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

On d insides of the back skirts


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 14 2009, 01:24 PM~13279705
> *On d insides of the back skirts
> *


that too cuz there is nothing behind there...might do some mono tones ones back there...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looks like that frame is gonna have bolt on skirts. :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 14 2009, 01:28 PM~13279729
> *looks like that frame is gonna have bolt on skirts. :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

That sounds kool........den do the fenderz too....should wrk out good like dat


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 14 2009, 01:31 PM~13279739
> *That sounds kool........den do the fenderz too....should wrk out good like dat
> *


full color on the fenders...monotone on the inside skirts...that it...lol

been buggin me for a minute..lol why im on here now... :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Anything I can do to help....lol.....jus keep us posted


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

March 28th

Is the first show!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 14 2009, 02:03 AM~13277652
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING REAL NICE!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

one more lil snipet....then yall going to have the see the finished version totally done!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 14 2009, 01:03 AM~13277652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayyyummmm Sam, se miran bien chingona esa bikla. Straight up G, u know i got all the respect for true artist like urself that don't just talk a big game but actually Kreate something with their hands and imagination. Great Frikn Job homie, hope to see that bike in person either Vegas or Texas show circuit. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 14 2009, 04:56 PM~13281214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now dat homie is nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Mar 14 2009, 06:50 PM~13281502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ty sir! 





preciate everyones props...just trickling the waters...more to come!!


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Looking real good cant wait to see the new paint on mine....top of the line paint jobs and murals


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

We takin the game back this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

hey sam when you come down to cali ima need you to do murals on my trike


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Mar 16 2009, 12:05 AM~13291193
> *We takin the game back this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 
LEGIONS 2009


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Send me a bigger pic in a PM!! Cant see shit on this wack ass company phone!! :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 16 2009, 09:07 PM~13299149
> *Send me a bigger pic in a PM!! Cant see shit on this wack ass company phone!! :cheesy:
> *


send me one too :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 16 2009, 09:07 PM~13299149
> *Send me a bigger pic in a PM!! Cant see shit on this wack ass company phone!! :cheesy:
> *


I seen it. Its pimp


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 16 2009, 09:09 PM~13299177
> *I seen it. Its pimp
> *


wft why am i always fucking left out :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 16 2009, 09:09 PM~13299184
> *wft why am i always fucking left out  :angry:
> *


meh


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 16 2009, 09:09 PM~13299184
> *wft why am i always fucking left out  :angry:
> *


BWHAHAHA


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 16 2009, 09:11 PM~13299213
> *BWHAHAHA
> *


 :rant: :banghead:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 16 2009, 09:12 PM~13299230
> *:rant:  :banghead:
> *


andrea can pm you if he wants...lol :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 16 2009, 09:39 PM~13299573
> *andrea can pm you if he wants...lol :cheesy:
> *


shes being a bitch and wont send me chit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 16 2009, 09:45 PM~13299639
> *shes being a bitch and wont send me chit
> *


thats how she is some time.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 16 2009, 09:46 PM~13299663
> *thats how she is some time.
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 16 2009, 09:11 PM~13299213
> *BWHAHAHA
> *


pm sent!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SNEEK SPEAK V.2.5
:cheesy: 

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/inovatv/darkness%20murals/*****.jpg


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 16 2009, 10:45 PM~13300318
> *SNEEK SPEAK V.2.5
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Shit is hot!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Its aight :biggrin: You had dre all crying and shit. I want my frame waaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 16 2009, 11:35 PM~13300938
> *Shit is hot!!
> *


its was sizzling when i left it...has a real erie feeling to it...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 13 2009, 01:40 AM~13267548
> *amarillo get big like easter over here in the lbk! MAKENZIE/AZTLAN PARK BUMPER TO BUMPER!!!
> *


WERE TRYING TRYING TO BRING LOWRIDING BACC IN AMARILLO


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 16 2009, 11:38 PM~13300977
> *Its aight :biggrin: You had dre all crying and shit. I want my frame waaaaaaaaaaa
> *


yo DRE...ima keep it....how much :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 16 2009, 11:41 PM~13301009
> *WERE TRYING TRYING TO BRING LOWRIDING BACC IN AMARILLO
> *


good luck with that......


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 16 2009, 11:38 PM~13300977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 16 2009, 11:43 PM~13301034
> *:uh:
> :twak:  :buttkick:  :loco:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 16 2009, 11:44 PM~13301050
> *
> *


You need another schwinn frame ?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 16 2009, 11:46 PM~13301066
> *You need another schwinn frame ?
> *


for the raffle..:yes:

nope, not for me, the one im doing is one off custom! :cheesy: 
you saw it.... 1 inch flat and some cups! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

okeydokey


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 08:07 PM~13308772
> *2 min post
> 
> 
> ...


other side plz


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 08:08 PM~13308785
> *other side plz
> *


1 more minute...lol


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 08:09 PM~13308794
> *1 more minute...lol
> *


i wanna see other side now :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 08:12 PM~13308826
> *i wanna see other side now :angry:
> *


lol andres going to be mad....


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

so


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 08:13 PM~13308831
> *lol andres going to be mad....
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WILL BE IN HOUSTON< MARCH 31st
making the rounds....


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 09:25 PM~13309591
> *WILL BE IN HOUSTON< MARCH 31st
> making the rounds....
> *


got an intrestrested homie want ing a full custom frame and paint done he has the frame i think its a 16 in ill let you know as soon as i get more info


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 09:28 PM~13309623
> *got an intrestrested homie want ing a full custom frame and paint done he has the frame i think its a 16 in ill let you know as soon as i get more info
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 08:25 PM~13309591
> *WILL BE IN HOUSTON< MARCH 31st
> making the rounds....
> *


holla at me. you got the number. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 09:30 PM~13309664
> *holla at me.  you got the number. :biggrin:
> *


sam gots a date :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 08:31 PM~13309672
> *sam gots a date :0
> *


youre awfully gay today. even gayer than usual. :dunno:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 09:32 PM~13309692
> *youre awfully gay today.  even gayer than usual. :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: my bad got off work early today so im kinda bored :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 09:30 PM~13309664
> *holla at me.  you got the number. :biggrin:
> *


i will be around the medical district


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 08:40 PM~13309794
> *i will be around the medical district
> *


about 30 - 40 min away.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 09:41 PM~13309800
> *about 30 - 40 min away.
> *


cool...be there bout two days...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 08:07 PM~13308772
> *2 min post
> 
> *










 
thought you was sick...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 09:53 PM~13309965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: feeling like shit!! LOL its all good i like the time post!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 17 2009, 09:53 PM~13309965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn didnt catch it fuck


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 17 2009, 09:59 PM~13310039
> *:biggrin: feeling like shit!! LOL its all good i like the time post!!
> *


 :biggrin: im glad you out the 98.5% out the way :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 10:00 PM~13310053
> *damn didnt catch it fuck
> *


you already saw it...lol


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 10:02 PM~13310071
> *you already saw it...lol
> *


was it the same pic agian my bad :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 10:02 PM~13310079
> *was it the same pic agian my bad  :cheesy:
> *


thats it..andrea can upload what he wants too..lol


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 10:03 PM~13310086
> *thats it..andrea can upload what he wants too..lol
> *


i got it saved on my comp can i post it :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 10:04 PM~13310090
> *i got it saved on my comp can i post it :0
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 10:05 PM~13310102
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 09:25 PM~13309591
> *WILL BE IN HOUSTON< MARCH 31st
> making the rounds....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 17 2009, 10:12 PM~13310200
> *:uh:
> *


just for a day or two


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dre acting like this is a fuckin BOTY Contender. Post that damn pics asshole!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 10:19 PM~13310239
> *dre acting like this is a fuckin BOTY Contender. Post that damn pics asshole!
> *


 :0 andrea being a bish


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 17 2009, 10:19 PM~13310239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 17 2009, 10:32 PM~13310390
> *meh
> *


jauns mad cuz he didnt get fowarded the PM...lol


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 10:33 PM~13310403
> *jauns mad cuz he didnt get fowarded the PM...lol
> *


bish i aint juan :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

where the pms putasos


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 10:36 PM~13310454
> *where the pms putasos
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 10:36 PM~13310454
> *where the pms putasos
> *


pm andrea.. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 17 2009, 10:39 PM~13310494
> *pm andrea.. :biggrin:
> *


like i said she being a bish


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 17 2009, 10:19 PM~13310239
> *dre acting like this is a fuckin BOTY Contender. Post that damn pics asshole!
> *


Juan act like he need to know everthing!! :uh: 

Fill out the necessary paperwork (BUTTHURT FORM) and we will go from there!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Kool homie let me knw if u got sum free time while ur here I got sumthing u can pic up n take back wit u


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 18 2009, 08:36 AM~13313595
> *Juan act like he need to know everthing!!  :uh:
> 
> Fill out the necessary paperwork (BUTTHURT FORM) and we will go from there!!
> *


BAHHAHAHAA...I ALWAYS CHUCKLE WHEN WHEN I SEE THAT CHIT...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 18 2009, 08:47 AM~13313645
> *Kool homie let me knw if u got sum free time while ur here I got sumthing u can pic up n take back wit u
> *


ALREADY!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2009, 09:20 AM~13313797
> *ALREADY!
> *


We can go half on a room if u want


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 18 2009, 10:05 AM~13314043
> *We can go half on a room if u want
> *


  no ****...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

no **** hahahahaha


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2009, 10:20 AM~13314172
> *  no ****...
> *


Just trying to be nice and i get attacked


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

chitty phn pics...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2009, 08:43 PM~13319498
> *chitty phn pics...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2009, 05:43 PM~13319498
> *chitty phn pics...
> 
> 
> ...



hey homie what cain of paints is that????


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Mar 18 2009, 09:05 PM~13319705
> *hey homie what cain of paints is that????
> *


TOP SECRET!!! :biggrin: 

CANDY APPLE RED AND TRANSPARENT PINK OVER A FLAKED OUT BASE  

CLEAR CRYSTAL OSK FLAKE AND GOLD KUSTOM COLOR!


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2009, 06:08 PM~13319742
> *TOP SECRET!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> CANDY APPLE RED AND TRANSPARENT PINK OVER A FLAKED OUT BASE
> ...



 It Came Out Bad Azz :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Mar 18 2009, 09:30 PM~13319964
> *  It Came Out  Bad Azz :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

How my fender coming


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 18 2009, 10:11 PM~13320463
> *How my fender coming
> *


they coming...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

asshole


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 18 2009, 10:15 PM~13320524
> *asshole
> *


crunch time...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2009, 10:17 PM~13320541
> *crunch time...lol
> *


Next Week first show.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 18 2009, 10:21 PM~13320593
> *Next Week first show.
> *


?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2009, 10:17 PM~13320541
> *crunch time...lol
> *


X2
Got some cheese for you this weekend


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 18 2009, 10:26 PM~13320657
> *X2
> Got some cheese for you this weekend
> *


going to be a busy one!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 18 2009, 08:26 PM~13320657
> *X2
> Got some cheese for you this weekend
> *


U MAKING BURGERS AGIAN


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2009, 08:27 PM~13320671
> *going to be a busy one!
> *


MY SON ASKS HOWS THE DOG


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 18 2009, 10:28 PM~13320685
> *U MAKING BURGERS AGIAN
> *


 :roflmao: 
le chef pimpn!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2009, 10:27 PM~13320671
> *going to be a busy one!
> *


Should i come sat our sun...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2009, 08:30 PM~13320707
> *:roflmao:
> le chef pimpn!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 18 2009, 10:29 PM~13320704
> *MY SON ASKS HOWS THE DOG
> *


lil honey hates her..the long haird one tried to moleste her...the big fat one dont give a fuck...well she just look at me like ANOTHER ONE....lol

shes holding here own...she fisty ans hyper...running all over the place...already spoiled!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 18 2009, 10:30 PM~13320713
> *Should i come sat our sun...
> *


sun.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 18 2009, 10:28 PM~13320685
> *U MAKING BURGERS AGIAN
> *


Nope not again..we have to hit up a resturant next time


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 18 2009, 10:32 PM~13320737
> *Nope not again..we have to hit up a resturant next time
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2009, 08:32 PM~13320725
> *lil honey hates her..the long haird one tried to moleste her...the big fat one dont give a fuck...well she just look at me like ANOTHER ONE....lol
> 
> shes holding here own...she fisty ans hyper...running all over the place...already spoiled!
> *


LOL COOL HOPE YALL INJOY HER


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 18 2009, 10:22 PM~13320610
> *?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 18 2009, 08:32 PM~13320737
> *Nope not again..we have to hit up a resturant next time
> *


U TREATING COOL THANKS PRIMO :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 18 2009, 10:35 PM~13320785
> *U TREATING COOL THANKS PRIMO :thumbsup:
> *


1.sam treated hot dogs(u missed out)
2.i treated burgers
3. u treat chinese
See its your turn to treat.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 18 2009, 10:39 PM~13320839
> *1.sam treated hot dogs(u missed out)
> 2.i treated burgers
> 3. u treat chinese
> ...


i know a bomb ass chinese place buffet!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 18 2009, 08:39 PM~13320839
> *1.sam treated hot dogs(u missed out)
> 2.i treated burgers
> 3. u treat chinese
> ...


NO ITS FLIPS TURN AND THEN SAMS CUZ IT DIDNT COUNT SO AFTER THEM THIN ITS MY TURN OOOO WAIT WILL B IN DALLAS SO I GUESS I DONT TREAT TILL WE GET BACK FROM DALLAS LOL


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 19 2009, 10:31 PM~13331864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is just great... How are u going to top this paint job now


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 19 2009, 10:36 PM~13331928
> *Now that is just great... How are u going to top this paint job now
> *


lol


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 19 2009, 09:31 PM~13331864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ok now u jus show'n off....lol.....nice job


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 19 2009, 10:39 PM~13331993
> *Ok ok now u jus show'n off....lol.....nice job
> *


never that...this was more like practice...i litterally still learning how to stripe...lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 19 2009, 10:38 PM~13331971
> *lol
> *


It aint funny....u still think u going to finish mine in time???? You still riding out there with me and rocky


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 19 2009, 10:43 PM~13332065
> *It aint funny....u still think u going to finish mine in time???? You still riding out there with me and rocky
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin: :yes: 

got all next week...  plenty of time..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 19 2009, 10:45 PM~13332089
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:  :yes:
> 
> got all next week...   plenty of time..
> *


I just get worried about u sometimes, thinking u forgot about the bike, lol..... what kind of beer this sunday so i can bring some


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 19 2009, 10:50 PM~13332187
> *I just get worried about u sometimes, thinking u forgot about the bike, lol..... what kind of beer this sunday so i can bring some
> *


no sunday just yet...depends what time i get back...less than 3 hrs prep, around 16 hr paint, 6 hr speacial effects..we got time...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 19 2009, 10:56 PM~13332287
> *no sunday just yet...depends what time i get back...less than 3 hrs prep, around 16 hr paint, 6 hr speacial effects..we got time...
> *


Aight G well let me know and u have a safe trip there and back


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 19 2009, 10:59 PM~13332319
> *Aight G well let me know and u have a safe trip there and back
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 14 2009, 02:03 AM~13277652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWSOME


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

got what you need hit me up when you get in town


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 20 2009, 06:06 PM~13339592
> *got what you need hit me up when you get in town
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0  Appreciate the work!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 24 2009, 02:06 AM~13370974
> *:0   Appreciate the work!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 24 2009, 02:06 AM~13370974
> *:0   Appreciate the work!!
> *


your welcome! 

I FINALLY HOME!!! already in the garge!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2009, 06:06 PM~13376833
> *your welcome!
> 
> I FINALLY HOME!!!  already in the garge!
> *


what bout me :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 24 2009, 07:23 PM~13377557
> *what bout me  :cheesy:
> *


I forgot to give him the frame.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 07:34 PM~13377659
> *I forgot to give him the frame.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 07:34 PM~13377659
> *I forgot to give him the frame.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 24 2009, 08:25 PM~13378294
> *:yessad:
> *


LIL DRE SUPER SIKED TODAY...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:biggrin: Still got wood!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 24 2009, 08:33 PM~13378371
> *:biggrin: Still got wood!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 24 2009, 07:34 PM~13377659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Mar 24 2009, 09:42 PM~13379269
> *:uh:
> *


lol....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Mar 24 2009, 07:33 PM~13378371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2009, 10:19 PM~13379815
> *:barf:
> *


:|


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 24 2009, 09:54 PM~13379494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


****


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2009, 06:47 PM~13390610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2009, 09:47 PM~13390610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2009, 09:47 PM~13390610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ole bish ass I thought you were gonna save that for me. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 12:40 AM~13392714
> *ole bish ass I thought you were gonna save that for me. :biggrin:
> *


last minute thang...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2009, 12:49 AM~13392823
> *last minute thang...
> *


looks good


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 12:53 AM~13392873
> *looks good
> *


TY...took about 10 minutes since that chit was already banged out! i reall like the arch it has!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2009, 12:58 AM~13392935
> *TY...took about 10 minutes since that chit was already banged out!  i reall like the arch it has!
> *


figured ha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 12:59 AM~13392947
> *figured ha
> *


gonna stash some blue neon under there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2009, 01:00 AM~13392958
> *gonna stash some blue neon under there
> *


that would be dope. fuck it just redo the whole frame. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 01:06 AM~13393005
> *that would be dope. fuck it just redo the whole frame. :biggrin:
> *


i will probally carry the tank to the 16"


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

found these laying around


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2009, 01:39 AM~13404269
> *found these laying around
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good G..... One week left


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pimp


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 10:26 AM~13406193
> *pimp
> *


 :angry: taxation a mutha!!! held for ransome!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i sent u some grip focker


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 11:48 AM~13406959
> *i sent u some grip focker
> *


MAS WEY TAX TIME!! "I DROPPED THE BALL" ass


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahahahahaha u thought the show was on the wrong day. We aint gonna go just to wego in dallas. No money untill next week when i get paid


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 11:58 AM~13407040
> *ahahahahaha u thought the show was on the wrong day. We aint gonna go just to wego in dallas. No money untill next week when i get paid
> *


save some $, no $ no fenders! TAX TIME!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 25 2009, 08:47 PM~13390610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what did you do!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 27 2009, 12:18 PM~13407191
> *:0 what did you do!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


ITS REMOVABLE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pwn3d


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2009, 12:17 PM~13407644
> *ITS REMOVABLE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Makes me wanna do a diamond tank


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 27 2009, 03:08 PM~13408617
> *Makes me wanna do a diamond tank
> *


Do a removable :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 28 2009, 09:37 AM~13415575
> *Do a removable :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Alot of work going on in here but no pics till after the dallas show


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2009, 08:46 PM~13425593
> *Alot of work going on in here but no pics till after the dallas show
> *


alot pics will be posted afther the show! :cheesy: :cheesy: 

REMINDER GOING TO BE IN HOUSTON THIS WEEK! 31st!

SO IF YOU ARE NOT MAKING IT TO DALLAS HIT ME UP! SAVE SOMEY ON SHIPPING ETC... LIMITED SPACE LET ME KNOW!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 1 2009, 12:52 AM~13450613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wizard style 3 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

BUY RAFFLE TICKETS AT THE WEGO TOUR!!

STOP BY THE BOOTH AND SAY HELLO!


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 1 2009, 11:36 PM~13461540
> *BUY RAFFLE TICKETS AT THE WEGO TOUR!!
> 
> STOP BY THE BOOTH AND SAY HELLO!
> ...



nice work


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Apr 3 2009, 09:53 AM~13473935
> *nice work
> *


preciate that!


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 3 2009, 08:34 AM~13474724
> *preciate that!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks Good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

wego EXIBITION ONLY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

was good to finally meet and kick it with you dawg. keep the good work coming :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

1st place semi WEGO


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2009, 05:41 PM~13500103
> *1st place semi WEGO
> 
> 
> ...


Clean frame and paint


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 6 2009, 07:47 PM~13500176
> *Clean frame and paint
> *


TY...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

the only one with IC paint that didnt place...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WS 2.5

3rd place radical 
3rd best of show


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 6 2009, 07:36 PM~13500044
> *was good to finally meet and kick it with you dawg. keep the good work coming :biggrin:
> *


WE HAD SOME LAUGHS...GOOD TO FINALLY PUT A NAME TO A FACE!!! looking foward on a COLLABORATION!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

mario 1st place street


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

DB exhibtion only





















sons SPD bike
3rd place full custom


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2009, 07:41 PM~13500103
> *1st place semi WEGO
> 
> 
> ...


why didnt you paint that bottom tube behind the sprocket? looks like its unfinished :dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 6 2009, 08:15 PM~13500514
> *why didnt you paint that bottom tube behind the sprocket? looks like its unfinished :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: faded patterns


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

RIP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

word?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 05:08 PM~13509521
> *word?
> *



THE FORCE WILL BE UNLEASHED!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

U ready for the frame on sat so we can add some more stuff to ws3


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 7 2009, 05:14 PM~13509589
> *U ready for the frame on sat so we can add some more stuff to ws3
> *


FRIDAY!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey you get that sent out yet ?????????????????????????????????


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 7 2009, 05:23 PM~13509699
> *hey you get that sent out yet ?????????????????????????????????
> *


i sure havent, cuaght up i will get to it..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 7 2009, 05:16 PM~13509613
> *FRIDAY!
> *


Kool...damm I add something new before every show..lol...a few more things to the frame and I think we will be good....and with the floaders on its going to look like there is 8-9 mods on the frame.....going to rep hard in my home town on the 26th austin,texas


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Apr 8 2009, 05:21 PM~13520274
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


you likey!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THE FORCE UNLEASHED!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 7 2009, 05:49 PM~13509970
> *Kool...damm I add something new before every show..lol...a few more things to the frame and I think we will be good....and with the floaders on its going to look like there is 8-9 mods on the frame.....going to rep hard in my home town on the 26th austin,texas
> *


im calling it now, you heard it here first, Wizard Style will win Best of Show in Austin on the 26th.....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 8 2009, 06:27 PM~13520943
> *im calling it now, you heard it here first, Wizard Style will win Best of Show in Austin on the 26th.....
> *


you going for the money in LATIN FEST..get the butthurt form for juan...lol

i belive Wolverine will be going to all the wego stops...


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 03:43 PM~13520511
> *you likey!
> *


i really like the magenta one, really nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Apr 8 2009, 06:30 PM~13520972
> *i really like the magenta one, really nice
> *


TY,looks hella nice in the sun!

anyprojects from WTX UCE?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 04:28 PM~13520960
> *you going for the money in LATIN FEST..get the butthurt form for juan...lol
> 
> i belive Wolverine will be going to all the wego stops...
> *


wolverine isnt hard to beat. just dont clean your bike :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 06:28 PM~13520960
> *you going for the money in LATIN FEST..get the butthurt form for juan...lol
> 
> i belive Wolverine will be going to all the wego stops...
> *


dont even know if ill make latin fest to be honest, i already took one sunday off....hahaha, cant take too many of them off, then the boss man will be wondering wassup....juan apparantely already talked to someone cause the best of show prize has been dropped from the first place prize it originally was, and now its gonna be divided up for first and second...... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


(and i say it was him because not too long ago he was bitching to me about that same issue.....)


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 06:32 PM~13520991
> *wolverine isnt hard to beat. just dont clean your bike :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ....................this *****..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 04:31 PM~13520981
> *TY,looks hella nice in the sun!
> 
> anyprojects from WTX UCE?
> *


a couple but no bikes


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 06:32 PM~13520991
> *wolverine isnt hard to beat. just dont clean your bike :biggrin:
> *


DING DING DING....
:rofl:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 8 2009, 06:32 PM~13520995
> *dont even know if ill make latin fest to be honest, i already took one sunday off....hahaha, cant take too many of them off, then the boss man will be wondering wassup....juan apparantely already talked to someone cause the best of show prize has been dropped from the first place prize it originally was, and now its gonna be divided up for first and second...... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> (and i say it was him because not too long ago he was bitching to me about that same issue.....)
> *


fn juan that cry baby
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 06:37 PM~13521040
> *fn juan that cry baby
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 



motherfucker dont wanna spend a dollar to build that shit, but wants to win money with it when its "done" :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 8 2009, 06:38 PM~13521051
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> motherfucker dont wanna spend a dollar to build that shit, but wants to win money with it when its "done"  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


ride that fool..**** was to scared to enter....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 05:32 PM~13520991
> *wolverine isnt hard to beat. just dont clean your bike :biggrin:
> *


Its harder den u think.......wolverine has more mods den u can count......yeah is gold is old but for being 10yrs old aint to bad....looks btr den sum of ur two tone...lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 8 2009, 06:32 PM~13520995
> *dont even know if ill make latin fest to be honest, i already took one sunday off....hahaha, cant take too many of them off, then the boss man will be wondering wassup....juan apparantely already talked to someone cause the best of show prize has been dropped from the first place prize it originally was, and now its gonna be divided up for first and second...... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> (and i say it was him because not too long ago he was bitching to me about that same issue.....)
> *


per our conversation real talk.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

gangsta shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 8 2009, 08:09 PM~13521803
> *gangsta shit
> *


you know how we do in the bike section. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 03:39 PM~13521062
> *ride that fool..**** was to scared to enter....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no wonder.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 8 2009, 08:24 PM~13521950
> *no wonder.
> *


Was not scared. didnt have the cash.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 08:26 PM~13521969
> *Was not scared. didnt have the cash.
> *


YOUS A DAMN LIAR....

LIAR..LIARL..LIAR...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 08:18 PM~13521902
> *you know how we do in the bike section. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 08:32 PM~13522009
> *YOUS A DAMN LIAR....
> 
> LIAR..LIARL..LIAR...
> *


trufff


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 08:58 PM~13522285
> *uffin:
> *


sup puto!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 09:03 PM~13522339
> *sup puto!
> *


whats the damn deal :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 09:05 PM~13522378
> *whats the damn deal :biggrin:
> *


 chillen as always. just got my euro from mike.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 09:09 PM~13522419
> *chillen as always. just got my euro from mike.
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn you dont make me go take pics.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 8 2009, 09:09 PM~13522419
> *chillen as always. just got my euro from mike.
> *


that was fn fast!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Apr 8 2009, 09:11 PM~13522450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mike goes fast might have him pick up my frame when you done with it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 09:15 PM~13522510
> *yep
> 
> mike goes fast might have him pick up my frame when you done with it
> *


thats a good idea...start painting it mannana..has lil body area i need to fix for ya


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 09:17 PM~13522527
> *thats a good idea...start painting it mannana..has lil body area i need to fix for ya
> *


already so you need me to send you more money already when i get my next check?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 09:17 PM~13522539
> *already so you need me to send you more money already when i get my next check?
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 09:19 PM~13522569
> *
> *


gotcha you want mo or paypal? also member to remove the kickstand plz


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 8 2009, 09:21 PM~13522592
> *gotcha you want mo or paypal? also member to remove the kickstand plz
> *


cut it off...or take the one it has out


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 09:22 PM~13522603
> *cut it off...or take the one it has out
> *


cut it off i dont want the kickstand


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Apr 8 2009, 04:57 PM~13521187
> *Its harder den u think.......wolverine has more mods den u can count......yeah is gold is old but for being 10yrs old aint to bad....looks btr den sum of ur two tone...lol
> *


well judge, i wasnt claiming to have the best of anything. wolverine is not unbeatable. all you guys are very lucky im more into cars then bikes.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 10:03 PM~13523097
> *well judge, i wasnt claiming to have the best of anything. wolverine is not unbeatable. all you guys are very lucky im more into cars then bikes.
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

guess im hosting the battle arena :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 10:05 PM~13523124
> *guess im hosting the battle arena :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

what up g the frame is looking good.....what u doing for easter we going to be at the park up here with all the homies and there kids if you want to swing by and bring your family on sunday........


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

oh shit the cheerleaders are in here :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 10:03 PM~13523097
> *well judge, i wasnt claiming to have the best of anything. wolverine is not unbeatable. all you guys are very lucky im more into cars then bikes.
> *


PAST TENSE


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: RollinBlue, FunkytownRoller, unique27, estilo.chicano, texastrike, SA ROLLERZ, cadillac_pimpin, BASH3R

:0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 10:07 PM~13523158
> *oh shit the cheerleaders are in here :0
> *


start cheering :h5:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 8 2009, 10:07 PM~13523155
> *what up g the frame is looking good.....what u doing for easter we going to be at the park up here with all the homies and there kids if you want to swing by and bring your family on sunday........
> *


by the time i get there they aint going to be no food!!!!!!!!

we doit big over chere mackenzie park, it gets so packed they shut it down...

wheater is going to be nice!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2009, 10:09 PM~13523193
> *by the time i get there they aint going to be no food!!!!!!!!
> 
> we doit big over chere mackenzie park, it gets so packed they shut it down...
> ...


thats kool just wanted to give u the invite ......i cant swing by till sat.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 8 2009, 09:03 PM~13523097
> *well judge, i wasnt claiming to have the best of anything. wolverine is not unbeatable. all you guys are very lucky im more into cars then bikes.
> *



Jus giving yall a hard time man........u knw its all fun n here.......n I'm pretty sure my judgn days r over...I jus had to make sure they got things off rite n get everything classed rite for d year.........n yes u r rite u are more n to cars n are good at wat u do....ur 65 is coming along super clean and ur kinda rite but its more like ur lucky ur more n to cars.....lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Apr 9 2009, 05:23 AM~13525577
> *Jus giving yall a hard time man........u knw its all fun n here.......n I'm pretty sure my judgn days r over...I jus had to make sure they got things off rite n get everything classed rite for d year.........n yes u r rite u are more n to cars n are good at wat u do....ur 65 is coming along super clean and ur kinda rite but its more like ur lucky ur more n to cars.....lol
> *


 :uh: kiss ass













:biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Jus keeping the peace......sum people dnt realize we talk shit n laugh.......other people take offense.....u knw how it is...........its all fun n games till sumones feeling get hurt online....lmao


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Apr 9 2009, 06:00 AM~13525841
> *Jus keeping the peace......sum people dnt realize we talk shit n laugh.......other people take offense.....u knw how it is...........its all fun n games till sumones feeling get hurt online....lmao
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

Artistics.TX wat up big homey


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Apr 9 2009, 08:00 AM~13525841
> *Jus keeping the peace......sum people dnt realize we talk shit n laugh.......other people take offense.....u knw how it is...........its all fun n games till sumones feeling get hurt online....lmao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats up lazo


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 9 2009, 09:09 AM~13527360
> *whats up lazo
> *


chillin homey hows everything


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

gond. Getting ready for this picnic sunday


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 9 2009, 11:32 AM~13528546
> *gond. Getting ready for this picnic sunday
> *


thats wats up take pics out there i got show the 19 here im traing to put some new stuff on the bike for the show


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

10gauge steel


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat up homey


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 9 2009, 05:07 PM~13530376
> *wat up homey
> *


chillen


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2009, 03:08 PM~13530390
> *chillen
> *


same here man


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

wat up homey i need u to give me a price on these two things a sissy bars and a fork all black no chrome
sissy bars







fork







there for a 20


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Apr 13 2009, 05:27 PM~13563753
> *wat up homey i need u to give me a price on these two things a sissy bars and a fork all black no chrome
> sissy bars
> 
> ...


cool concept...i can make em by hand...i would play with the design a little bit... maybe do some twisted custom work etc..incorporate the the spider... looking around $400... if you want laser cut...there other place to go and its cheaper...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

U thru down on dat sprocket ....dat shit looks tight


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Apr 16 2009, 08:37 AM~13592412
> *U thru down on dat sprocket ....dat shit looks tight
> *


time was on my side.... or was it THE FORCE!

i feel like putting on a darth vader costume! :biggrin: 

preciate that homie...took 2 hrs..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nice twist on engraving :biggrin: 


i for one get tired of all that scroll bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 16 2009, 12:35 PM~13594380
> *nice twist on engraving  :biggrin:
> i for one get tired of all that scroll bullshit :biggrin:
> *


TY
lil experiment...got more of that coming..actually all the new engraving will be pictorial... :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2009, 08:39 AM~13592420
> *time was on my side.... or was it THE FORCE!
> 
> i feel like putting on a darth vader costume! :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 16 2009, 12:38 PM~13594411
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you know i will do it!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2009, 07:59 AM~13592263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: you need a engraving machine.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2009, 05:59 AM~13592263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks tight homie cant wait tell u do 1 on spidey


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 16 2009, 12:40 PM~13594429
> *:wow: you need a engraving machine.
> *


buy me one!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2009, 01:03 PM~13594609
> *buy me one!
> *


debo dre for his.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

GOD DAMN TORNADO WEATHER OVER HERE!!!

BEEN A CRAZY HOUR!!! GOT LUCKY!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

off to MMA!!!
XX's time


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

one day paint job!

THIS COLOR DONT REALLY LOOK LIKE THIS!! THATS THE WAY THE CAMERA CAPTURED IT!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2009, 07:29 PM~13634574
> *one day paint job!
> 
> THIS COLOR DONT REALLY LOOK LIKE THIS!! THATS THE WAY THE CAMERA CAPTURED IT!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2009, 07:29 PM~13634574
> *one day paint job!
> 
> THIS COLOR DONT REALLY LOOK LIKE THIS!! THATS THE WAY THE CAMERA CAPTURED IT!
> ...


orly


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

isnt that the bike that was on craigslist? :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 20 2009, 08:23 PM~13635145
> *isnt that the bike that was on craigslist? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yep i bought it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2009, 05:29 PM~13634574
> *one day paint job!
> 
> THIS COLOR DONT REALLY LOOK LIKE THIS!! THATS THE WAY THE CAMERA CAPTURED IT!
> ...


simple and clean. i like it :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 20 2009, 08:24 PM~13635159
> *:biggrin: yep i bought it
> *


nice :biggrin: 

that fukker has $1200 in bodywork :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2009, 04:59 AM~13592263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stencil?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey i sent it to your myspace let me know when you are done so i can change the pass word


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 20 2009, 08:42 PM~13635341
> *simple and clean. i like it :biggrin:
> *


still aint done :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2009, 09:13 PM~13635713
> *hey i sent it to your myspace let me know when you are done so i can change the pass word
> *


to late I already changed the password.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 20 2009, 09:21 PM~13635829
> *to late I already changed the password.
> *


lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 20 2009, 05:29 PM~13634574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 20 2009, 09:23 PM~13635865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 16 2009, 06:59 AM~13592263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 20 2009, 07:24 PM~13635884
> *:biggrin:
> *


some minor leafing and bab blue pinstripes


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 20 2009, 08:58 PM~13635526
> *nice  :biggrin:
> 
> that fukker has $1200 in bodywork :0
> *


ask sam if it was true :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2009, 09:23 PM~13635863
> *lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey bro holla at me. I sent you a pm with my number. Call me anytime tomorrow after 9 a.m.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 20 2009, 09:44 PM~13636237
> *Hey bro holla at me. I sent you a pm with my number. Call me anytime tomorrow after 9 a.m.
> *


Sup Mike. Ready for the show this weekend?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2009, 09:07 PM~13635642
> *stencil?
> *


it was a black and white image, from the PSP 

black and white image. i drew it on the sprocket then went to work...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 20 2009, 09:44 PM~13636237
> *Hey bro holla at me. I sent you a pm with my number. Call me anytime tomorrow after 9 a.m.
> *


ROAD TRIP! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 09:28 PM~13635961
> *some minor leafing and bab blue pinstripes
> *


thats whats its getting!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 20 2009, 08:42 PM~13635341
> *simple and clean. i like it :biggrin:
> *


i like simple and clean too :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 20 2009, 09:27 PM~13635937
> *nice
> *


ty


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2009, 07:33 PM~13637005
> *it was a black and white image, from the PSP
> 
> black and white image. i drew it on the sprocket then went to work...
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey sam we need to get some money this deal has been over 6 months come on dude lets get it done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 21 2009, 02:28 PM~13643438
> *hey sam we need to get some money this deal has been over 6 months come on dude lets get it done
> *


x2 this is bullshit.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 21 2009, 02:32 PM~13643469
> *x2 this is bullshit.
> *


WTF LOL


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 21 2009, 02:28 PM~13643438
> *hey sam we need to get some money this deal has been over 6 months come on dude lets get it done
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 21 2009, 02:41 PM~13643555
> *WTF LOL
> *


Im just agreeing.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 21 2009, 03:18 PM~13643959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 21 2009, 03:30 PM~13644079
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 08:48 PM~13660186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who is the pic of?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 22 2009, 08:59 PM~13660314
> *who is the pic of?
> *


 :cheesy: http://www.spike.com/video/bikini-babe-crissy/2838632


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

she looks a little down syndrome :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2009, 10:09 PM~13661186
> *she looks a little down syndrome :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 09:59 PM~13661051
> *:cheesy: http://www.spike.com/video/bikini-babe-crissy/2838632
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

NOT WORK SAFE!
http://www.bikiniriot.com/images2/models/c...an/sling/01.jpg


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2009, 08:48 PM~13660186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


caddy trunk?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 01:57 PM~13667311
> *caddy trunk?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats with you and eagles.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 24 2009, 06:25 PM~13680937
> *whats with you and eagles.
> *


thats the GOLDEN EAGLE FOOL!!!

HENCE THE ONE ON THE MEXICAN FLAG STUPS...

thats the only thang you got to say.ASS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 24 2009, 06:26 PM~13680951
> *thats the GOLDEN EAGLE FOOL!!!
> 
> HENCE THE ONE ON THE MEXICAN FLAG STUPS...
> ...


mexican flag. this fool. :biggrin: 

looks cool.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 24 2009, 06:37 PM~13681024
> *mexican flag. this fool.  :biggrin:
> 
> looks cool.
> *


had to put a lil bit of soul into it! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 24 2009, 06:38 PM~13681035
> *had to put a lil bit of soul into it!  :biggrin:
> *


hahah


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> Juicy Lips!! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> > Juicy Lips!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> BOTOX :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 24 2009, 04:14 PM~13680882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Get down homeboy, that mural is beautifull carnalito. Shit i love my cultura and u made that Aztec princess look firme. Good job Sam.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 24 2009, 09:39 PM~13682378
> *Get down homeboy, that mural is beautifull carnalito. Shit i love my cultura and u made that Aztec princess look firme. Good job Sam.
> *


preciate that home-boi.... good conversation earlier as well! prciate the personal props!

lets talk bout that media package mannana im beat....just got done clear coating that bad girl!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 24 2009, 06:14 PM~13680882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id hit it


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 24 2009, 09:46 PM~13683387
> *preciate that home-boi.... good conversation earlier as well! prciate the personal props!
> 
> lets talk bout that media package mannana im  beat....just got done clear coating that bad girl!
> *


Always kool talkn to u Sam, ur on the right path to get were u wanna get carnal. N best believe i'll help spread the word bout the firme work ur bangn out there G. Keep it up homie and simon we'll talk manana bout the media package.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 25 2009, 12:44 AM~13683892
> *Always kool talkn to u Sam, ur on the right path to get were u wanna get carnal. N best believe i'll help spread the word bout the firme work ur bangn out there G. Keep it up homie and simon we'll talk manana bout the media package.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 25 2009, 01:19 AM~13684093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is clean ass fuck.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Sam i sent u a text, lmk so i can ship out the frames to u asap.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 28 2009, 01:29 AM~13712337
> *Sam i sent u a text, lmk so i can ship out the frames to u asap.
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

BOOKED TILL END OF JUNE!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

More work on the cutty tomorrow


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ANYHTING NEW?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 29 2009, 11:03 PM~13736872
> *ANYHTING NEW?
> *


always something new... 

i just cant post what im working on as per the customers request  

by Fri should have something to tag along whats already been posted in another thread :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 29 2009, 10:10 PM~13737002
> *always something new...
> 
> i just cant post what im working on
> ...


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 1 2009, 07:24 PM~13759007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Hey u can post pics of u restoring dat classic dat got sent ur way w/ rudy.....has a lot of wear on d frame but should be looking good again soon..........and fuck it any wrk u do on dat other frmae u can jus throw it up here too dat one jus for fun anyways


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 1 2009, 09:08 PM~13759713
> *Hey u can post pics of u restoring dat classic dat got sent ur way w/ rudy.....has a lot of wear on d frame but should be looking good again soon..........and fuck it any wrk u do on dat other frmae u can jus throw it up here too dat one jus for fun anyways
> *


i wouldnt have any problem with that...it never got to me :angry:

all progress pics on the other will be displayed :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

It btr get to u....haha.....rudy has it I put it n his truck....I guess whn ever he drops of wizard style he gna drop dat on off


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SOLD!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2009, 07:29 PM~13634574
> *one day paint job!
> 
> THIS COLOR DONT REALLY LOOK LIKE THIS!! THATS THE WAY THE CAMERA CAPTURED IT!
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

hows the rockers?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 4 2009, 10:16 PM~13785411
> *hows the rockers?
> *


prepped them today...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 4 2009, 08:17 PM~13785425
> *prepped them today...
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 1 2009, 05:24 PM~13759007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice cant wait till its done keep up the good work


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 29 2009, 09:50 PM~13736675
> *BOOKED TILL END OF JUNE!
> *



how much to hold a spot?
:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 5 2009, 03:05 PM~13792864
> *how much to hold a spot?
> :biggrin:
> *


25% of total


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 5 2009, 03:24 PM~13793094
> *:scrutinize:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

HEY SAME GET A HOLD OF ME AND PAY ME MY MONEY OR GET THIS DONE I HAVE WAITED ALMOST A YEAR :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 6 2009, 03:24 PM~13805222
> *HEY SAME GET A HOLD OF ME AND PAY ME MY MONEY OR GET THIS DONE I HAVE WAITED ALMOST A YEAR  :uh:
> *



pay me 125 for each of those logos..... plus another 50 for the myspace!  

you should know better to come at me like that with me.... espeacially since those logos are in full effect and used daily! 
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 03:28 PM~13805261
> *pay me 125 for each of those logos..... plus another 50 for the myspace!
> 
> you should know better to come at me like that with me.... espeacially since those logos are in full effect and used daily!
> ...


keep the money you need more than i do


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*YOU KNOW WHAT YOU CAN KEEP THE FUCKING MONEY LOOKS LIEK YOU NEED IT MORE THAN ME BRO ON THE REAL :uh: *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bahahaha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy: 

THANKS!


----------



## 1SLICK3 (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 20 2009, 04:29 PM~13634574
> *one day paint job!
> 
> THIS COLOR DONT REALLY LOOK LIKE THIS!! THATS THE WAY THE CAMERA CAPTURED IT!
> ...


damn home that look's good.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 03:39 PM~13805380
> *:cheesy:
> 
> THANKS!
> *


LIKE I SAID I LIVE AND LEARN AND KARMA IS A BITCH WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 6 2009, 03:42 PM~13805409
> *damn home that look's good.
> *



preciate that!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 6 2009, 03:42 PM~13805414
> *LIKE I SAID I LIVE AND LEARN AND KARMA IS A BITCH WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND
> *


for one this will be my last post with you.....if you want you can respond and have the last word...

everyone here know i did that logo for ya...everyone here know you rocking that logo..... your myspace still kickin.... you got what you asked for.... people that inquire about logos know what price i give them....

im not the one in the wrong.... good luck with all...

exhibit A
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...&albumId=514232


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 03:46 PM~13805454
> *for one this will be my last post with you.....if you want you can respond and have the last word...
> 
> everyone here know i did that logo for ya...everyone here know you rocking that logo..... your myspace still kickin.... you got what you asked for.... people that inquire about logos know what price i give them....
> ...


exhibit A ahahaah you dumb ass.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 03:46 PM~13805454
> *for one this will be my last post with you.....if you want you can respond and have the last word...
> 
> everyone here know i did that logo for ya...everyone here know you rocking that logo..... your myspace still kickin.... you got what you asked for.... people that inquire about logos know what price i give them....
> ...


liek i said sam karma is a bitch


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 03:46 PM~13805454
> *for one this will be my last post with you.....if you want you can respond and have the last word...
> 
> everyone here know i did that logo for ya...everyone here know you rocking that logo..... your myspace still kickin.... you got what you asked for.... people that inquire about logos know what price i give them....
> ...


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

hey sam justed tried to call you


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 6 2009, 04:58 PM~13806130
> *hey sam justed tried to call you
> *


calling you back!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

good talking to ya


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 6 2009, 05:30 PM~13806440
> *good talking to ya
> *


already looking foward!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 03:46 PM~13805454
> *for one this will be my last post with you.....if you want you can respond and have the last word...
> 
> everyone here know i did that logo for ya...everyone here know you rocking that logo..... your myspace still kickin.... you got what you asked for.... people that inquire about logos know what price i give them....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


becuase of this statement myspace now reads POS hahhahaha 

whos in 3rd grade?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 09:23 PM~13810473
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> becuase of this statement myspace now reads POS  hahhahaha
> 
> ...


what a fat bitch he is :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn LMAO> As previously stated. Darren bickers and argues with every biz on here.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 09:30 PM~13810530
> *damn LMAO> As previously stated. Darren bickers and argues with every biz on here.
> *


thats his job. official bitcher. does his job so good he become one :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

When u needing those supplies LMK!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

chitty phone pics!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 8 2009, 03:51 AM~13823862
> *chitty phone pics!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Nice!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn it man. He will have of the cleanest G boddies in Fort Worth.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2009, 01:42 PM~13844178
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Dammm cant wait to see my chit :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 10 2009, 03:04 PM~13844304
> *Dammm cant wait to see my chit :cheesy:
> *


me too...lol :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+May 10 2009, 03:00 PM~13844287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ty!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Post up the pics :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2009, 02:42 PM~13844178
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Did dat frame get dropped off yet??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@May 11 2009, 06:34 AM~13849640
> *Did dat frame get dropped off yet??
> *


i told them to bring it today...if not i will go pick it up!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Sam thanx again for the FIRME murals! You got DOWN for REELZZZZ! :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 12 2009, 01:22 AM~13859609
> *Hey Sam thanx again for the FIRME murals! You got DOWN for REELZZZZ! :thumbsup:
> *


these murals!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2009, 01:42 AM~13859782
> *these murals!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Si senor!!! You got it A :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 12 2009, 01:44 AM~13859791
> *Si senor!!! You got it A :thumbsup:
> *


preciate the buis...pleasure is mine!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 11 2009, 11:48 PM~13859822
> *preciate the buis...pleasure is mine!
> *


ill be sending you work if you want it. i think this is the best ive seen you do.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Damm ur good in drawing bishhes :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 DAMN


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 12 2009, 07:29 AM~13860548
> *i think this is the best ive seen you do.
> *


x2 that shit is top notch :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 12 2009, 07:29 AM~13860548
> *ill be sending you work if you want it. i think this is the best ive seen you do.
> *


check out my brothers frame darkness. fuckin murals go hard. :biggrin: 
Mikes Monte is gonna be the best in fort worth. 














For now









:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 12 2009, 07:29 AM~13860548
> *ill be sending you work if you want it. i think this is the best ive seen you do.
> *


ALREADY!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 12 2009, 10:26 AM~13861567
> *x2 that shit is top notch  :yes:
> *


preciate the kindness!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

will be taking preorders as of today...shirts will be printed by INKEDCITY! so you quality! AAA TEEs!
going into production in two weeks! 

1st of the LIMITED EDITION LOWRIDER SERIES IM DOING!!

paypal is: [email protected]

s-xl
$25 shipped, 

2x-4xl 
$30 shipped,

big and tall
5xl+ will take special orders on these for two weeks!
$35 shipped!

visit the http://www.myspace.com/lonestarbrand


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you know I want one. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2009, 03:44 PM~13864686
> *will be taking preorders as of today...shirts will be printed by INKEDCITY! so you quality! AAA TEEs!
> going into production in two weeks!
> 
> ...


PAYPAL SENT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 12 2009, 04:30 PM~13865083
> *PAYPAL SENT
> *


already!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 11 2009, 11:42 PM~13859782
> *these murals!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 12 2009, 11:06 PM~13869348
> *NICE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ty


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 12 2009, 09:42 AM~13862263
> *check out my brothers frame darkness. fuckin murals go hard. :biggrin:
> Mikes Monte is gonna be the best in fort worth.
> For now
> ...


***** me and chad got you on the bikes and mike killin you on the g body.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2009, 01:00 AM~13870575
> ****** me and chad got you on the bikes and mike killin you on the g body.
> *


You aint in fort worth fool. and I aint worried. Its all about the love of lowriding for me. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 12 2009, 11:01 PM~13870592
> *You aint in fort worth fool.  and I aint worried. Its all about the love of lowriding for me. :biggrin:
> *


no but mike is here at the shop right now looking at his car and you need to get 3 more jobs :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2009, 01:29 AM~13870786
> *no but mike is here at the shop right now looking at his car and you need to get 3 more jobs :0
> *


I know man. :biggrin: Im sure he is grinnin from ear to ear.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 11 2009, 11:42 PM~13859782
> *these murals!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


No mames SAM that's gangster as helllll carnal. Dayyyuuummm Booiiii u gottz skillzzzz, se miran bien firme tu ARTE. Yo homie straight up i'm on the SAM bandwagon them murals ur bustin out with, paint, computer design skills, tshirts,parts,builds etc.etc. is helllaaaa HARD!!!! Keep up the great work homie and thanks for having our back and being profesional with our DESIGNS u've done homie. We're gonna use 3of them for TSHIRTS we're having made for San Bernadion giveaways. I really like the Mexican Flag colors homie. Reminded me of my Tapout ones i just got that have the Aztec calendars and Mexican flag colors on them. Call me on the Shop number 2morrow Sam.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2009, 01:29 AM~13870786
> *no but mike is here at the shop right now looking at his car and you need to get 3 more jobs :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 13 2009, 01:55 AM~13870927
> *No mames SAM that's gangster as helllll carnal. Dayyyuuummm Booiiii u gottz skillzzzz, se miran bien firme tu ARTE. Yo homie straight up i'm on the SAM bandwagon them murals ur bustin out with, paint, computer design skills, tshirts,parts,builds etc.etc. is helllaaaa HARD!!!! Keep up the great work homie and thanks for having our back and being profesional with our DESIGNS u've done homie. We're gonna use 3of them for TSHIRTS we're having made for San Bernadion giveaways. I really like the Mexican Flag colors homie. Reminded me of my Tapout ones i just got that have the Aztec calendars and Mexican flag colors on them. Call me on the Shop number 2morrow Sam.
> *


for sure big dog! always good to hear compliments from your sector!

i gots to keep it 100%! Takin it to the top to BREAK ON TRHOUGH TO THE OTHER SIDE!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 13 2009, 01:01 AM~13870592
> *You aint in fort worth fool.  and I aint worried. Its all about the love of lowriding for me. :biggrin:
> *


There's that cop-out, just in case it doesn't live up to the hype. Hahaha


I was gonna ask you, please don't hype up the cutty like you did deep brown. You already know I got something cookin and you know it won't be no bullshit. So don't be mad when you see it.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Oh and by the way sam, them murals look really good. Can't wait to see em in person. That's if I ever even see mike once he gets his ride back. I was gonna be rollin with that fool until mine is done but there hasn't been any mention of that anymore lately.   

Hahaha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 13 2009, 07:24 AM~13871585
> *Oh and by the way sam, them murals look really good. Can't wait to see em in person. That's if I ever even see mike once he gets his ride back. I was gonna be rollin with that fool until mine is done but there hasn't been any mention of that anymore lately.
> 
> Hahaha
> *


we conversated about that....you will have a cruisin partner!! HOPE YOUR OFF THIS WEEKEND :biggrin: 

THANKS for the kind words!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 13 2009, 07:20 AM~13871572
> *There's that cop-out, just in case it doesn't live up to the hype. Hahaha
> I was gonna ask you, please don't hype up the cutty like you did deep brown. You already know I got something cookin and you know it won't be no bullshit.  So don't be mad when you see it.
> *


thought the same thang when i read his post.....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2009, 06:53 AM~13871920
> *we conversated about that....you will have a cruisin partner!! HOPE YOUR OFF THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS for the kind words!
> *


i call drivers seat :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

BASHERS 16inch !!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+May 13 2009, 07:20 AM~13871572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was mumbling that as I typed it. ahahahahahah
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 13 2009, 04:32 PM~13875676
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I didnt mean to hype up DB :biggrin:
> I was mumbling that as I typed it. ahahahahahah
> ...


over hypn ass!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh ahaha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.myspace.com/innovativecustomstx









by APPOINTMENT ONLY!
806-283-5746
sam
FOR ALL YOUR GRAPHIC DESIGN NEEDS!! PROFESSIONAL ARTISTRY! 
CONTACT THE FLAGSHIP COMPANY LONE STAR BRAND
HTTP://MYSPACE.COM/LONESTARBRAND


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2009, 02:14 PM~13875454
> *BASHERS 16inch !!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 13 2009, 01:55 AM~13870927
> *No mames SAM that's gangster as helllll carnal. Dayyyuuummm Booiiii u gottz skillzzzz, se miran bien firme tu ARTE. Yo homie straight up i'm on the SAM bandwagon them murals ur bustin out with, paint, computer design skills, tshirts,parts,builds etc.etc. is helllaaaa HARD!!!! Keep up the great work homie and thanks for having our back and being profesional with our DESIGNS u've done homie. We're gonna use 3of them for TSHIRTS we're having made for San Bernadion giveaways. I really like the Mexican Flag colors homie. Reminded me of my Tapout ones i just got that have the Aztec calendars and Mexican flag colors on them. Call me on the Shop number 2morrow Sam.
> *


I'm glad you like the murals vato! They goin on my car. John from Kandy Shop Kustoms is almost done with my monte. I'm probably gona hit you up for a grill later this summer :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up MIKE!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 13 2009, 07:24 AM~13871585
> *Oh and by the way sam, them murals look really good. Can't wait to see em in person. That's if I ever even see mike once he gets his ride back. I was gonna be rollin with that fool until mine is done but there hasn't been any mention of that anymore lately.
> 
> Hahaha
> *


Ahhhh! Dont be sad...I'll let you ride in the back seat :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2009, 09:00 AM~13871958
> *i call drivers seat :biggrin:
> *


Ok i'll let have that....U deserve that for the badass work you've done on the MC. Dont worry Chad you still got back seat :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup fool!!! Sam gettin down on them murals! Man Y they raggin on u :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 14 2009, 01:25 AM~13881850
> *Sup fool!!! Sam gettin down on them murals! Man Y they raggin on u :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


them fuckers stay talking shit. :angry:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 14 2009, 01:27 AM~13881860
> *them fuckers stay talking shit. :angry:
> *


Its all good Juan!! Just take the cutty to John and the shit talkin will stop :biggrin: Trust me you will be SATISFIED :yes: :yes: :yes: Anyway homie im goun to bed so Aye te watcho


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 14 2009, 01:40 AM~13881973
> *Its all good Juan!! Just take the cutty to John and the shit talkin will stop :biggrin:  Trust me you will be SATISFIED :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  Anyway homie im goun to bed so Aye te watcho
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/innovativecustomstx









by APPOINTMENT ONLY!
806-283-5746
sam
FOR ALL YOUR GRAPHIC DESIGN NEEDS!! PROFESSIONAL ARTISTRY! 
CONTACT THE FLAGSHIP COMPANY LONE STAR BRAND
HTTP://MYSPACE.COM/LONESTARBRAND


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Skillz to pay them Billz homeboy, u indeed have it Sam.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 14 2009, 03:50 PM~13886743
> *Skillz to pay them Billz homeboy, u indeed have it Sam.
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sams twin :|


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

take that WACK ASS chit out of here...ol drunk ass! :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 16 2009, 02:48 AM~13903249
> *take that WACK ASS chit out of here...ol drunk ass! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 16 2009, 02:49 AM~13903252
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


link so i can airbrush that fool on you chit!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 16 2009, 02:51 AM~13903257
> *link so i can airbrush that fool on you chit!
> *


SERIO? You want me to delete it?
:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 16 2009, 02:54 AM~13903266
> *SERIO? You want me to delete it?
> :biggrin:
> *


that fool was gay....put some PALL WALL busy body :biggrin: 

he wil be here on the 30th...im finally get that pic!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 16 2009, 03:01 AM~13903282
> *that fool was gay....put some PALL WALL busy body :biggrin:
> 
> he wil be here on the 30th...im finally get that pic!
> *


he was here the other day, bizzy body jams. tell reave I saw whats up. he know us. :biggrin: especially dre :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 16 2009, 03:07 AM~13903289
> *he was here the other day, bizzy body jams. tell reave I saw whats up. he know us. :biggrin: especially dre :biggrin:
> *


Watever Fucker!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And I no Santa Claus!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 16 2009, 11:40 AM~13904844
> *Watever Fucker!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: And I no Santa Claus!!!
> *


I do know DJ Reave. almost spilt a beer on him at the club one time. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 16 2009, 12:31 PM~13905117
> *I do know DJ Reave. almost spilt a beer on him at the club one time. :biggrin:
> *


O i thought you were talkin bout Paul Wall!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 16 2009, 06:19 PM~13907133
> *O i thought you were talkin bout Paul Wall!!!
> *


o na. LMAO. He a roller. maybe you can meet up with him. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 16 2009, 08:31 PM~13907853
> *o na. LMAO. He a roller. maybe you can meet up with him. :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 16 2009, 09:00 PM~13908025
> *HAHAHA
> *


you swangin through tommarrow...im not going to be home..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 16 2009, 06:31 PM~13907853
> *o na. LMAO. He a roller. maybe you can meet up with him. :biggrin:
> *


already did ma ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 16 2009, 09:03 PM~13908054
> *you swangin through tommarrow...im not going to be home..
> *


Yeah i'll be there round midnite. If you cant meeet me tomorrow i'll c u on monday fo sho.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 16 2009, 09:06 PM~13908079
> *already did ma ***** :biggrin:
> *


you sound to happy about that. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 17 2009, 01:42 AM~13910061
> *you sound to happy about that. :biggrin:
> *


Hey homie your grammer is a little off on your signature. 

UOTE Dog Leggin Lincoln @ May 16 2009, 09:27 AM
im sick of hearing about everyones "haters"
these fatasses that no one knows they are alive sayin
"keep haten your makin me famous"
no they arent stupid, you are  an annoying cunt and they are just making fun of you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 17 2009, 09:28 AM~13910876
> *Hey homie your grammer is a little off on your signature.
> 
> UOTE Dog Leggin Lincoln @ May 16 2009, 09:27 AM
> ...


PM the dude I quoted. Im sure he gives a damn. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 17 2009, 11:15 AM~13911351
> *PM the dude I quoted. Im sure he gives a damn. :biggrin:
> *


So you are quoting people like that. Damn you see how that affects you.... You should really qoute someone like MLK or JFK :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 17 2009, 11:49 AM~13911563
> *So you are quoting people like that. Damn you see how that affects you.... You should really qoute someone like MLK or JFK :biggrin:
> *


LOL fool. its the message he gots. not his grammar.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 17 2009, 12:19 PM~13911711
> *LOL fool. its the message he gots. not his grammar.
> *


It doesn't matter homie you quoting idiots makes you look like an idiot too :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 18 2009, 09:22 PM~13926123
> *It doesn't matter homie you quoting idiots makes you look like an idiot too :biggrin:
> *


I would disagree. some of the most notable men had poor grammar. Besides LIL is fill of bad grammar.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

will be taking preorders for another week...shirts will be printed by INKEDCITY! so you know quality! AAA TEEs!
going into production in two weeks! 

1st of the SPECIAL EDITION LOWRIDER SERIES IM DOING!!

paypal:[email protected]
price is for individual order.
***multiple orders get combined shipping!***

s-xl
$25 shipped, 

2x-4xl 
$30 shipped,

big and tall
5xl+ will take special orders on these for two weeks!
$35 shipped!

visit the http://www.myspace.com/lonestarbrand








[/quote]


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

what up Sam!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Any updates on caspers or my frame??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 23 2009, 07:49 PM~13980305
> *Any updates on caspers or my frame??
> *


ship soon as shipping funds come in!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Should of told me cause casper doesnt tell me shit :|


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 23 2009, 05:28 PM~13980528
> *Should of told me cause casper doesnt tell me shit :|
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Well homie do the murals look familiar??? I think they look good bro! They look tight in person. Thanx for the good work


























:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

DAMM


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 15 2009, 11:20 PM~13903133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao this has got to be the funniest video i've ever seen! :rofl: was this guy for reals? i wanted to bang my head on the wall :banghead: to make it stop, but i couldn't take my eyes and ears away lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 24 2009, 12:21 AM~13981836
> *Well homie do the murals look familiar??? I think they look good bro! They look tight in person. Thanx for the good work
> 
> 
> ...


murals compliment the ride John did an awesome job on the paint!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CHiTTY PHN PICs


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2009, 10:40 PM~14007752
> *CHUTTY PHN PICs
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2009, 09:40 PM~14007752
> *CHUTTY PHN PICs
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

let me know how much shipping is going to be so i can send u the money out tomorrow


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

send me your addy fool. got this light sitting in the console of my truck


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 26 2009, 10:55 PM~14007982
> *send me your addy fool.  got this light sitting in the console of my truck
> *


lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 26 2009, 10:52 PM~14007952
> *let me know how much shipping is going to be so i can send u the money out tomorrow
> *


20 bucks...if it goes over hit me up next time...if not..i like tips :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2009, 08:40 PM~14007752
> *CHiTTY PHN PICs
> 
> 
> ...


THAS FUCKING BAD :biggrin:  CLEAN WORK


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

What up Sam ... still up I see, I am waiting on screens to dry bro... so I can start taping them.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 27 2009, 02:01 AM~14010426
> *What up Sam ... still up I see, I am waiting on screens to dry bro... so I can start taping them.
> *


working on TOs media pack..i will crash in hr or so...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

WHAT UP G ,,,AFTER THE ABELINE SHOW THE FRAME IS ALL YOURS.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 27 2009, 03:08 PM~14016649
> *WHAT UP G ,,,AFTER THE ABELINE SHOW THE FRAME IS ALL YOURS.....
> *


why its bad ass now


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2009, 07:40 PM~14007752
> *CHiTTY PHN PICs
> 
> 
> ...


Coming to the 805 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 27 2009, 06:40 AM~14007752
> *CHiTTY PHN PICs
> 
> 
> ...


Tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

ooh yea and ur shitty pics arent ass shitty as juans :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2009, 10:40 PM~14007752
> *CHiTTY PHN PICs
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good bro! Send me your address so I can send you sum$$$ or i can just drop it off on monday. just lmk. O and my wifey loved the murals :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2009, 09:40 PM~14007752
> *CHiTTY PHN PICs
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE THATS FUCKING SICK!!! LOVING YOU WORK DOGG YOURE GETTING DOWN


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 28 2009, 01:23 AM~14022244
> *DAM HOMIE THATS FUCKING SICK!!! LOVING YOU WORK DOGG YOURE GETTING DOWN
> *


thanks g!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 28 2009, 01:21 AM~14022227
> *Lookin good bro! Send me your address so I can send you sum$$$ or i can just drop it off on monday. just lmk. O and my wifey loved the murals :thumbsup:
> *


Mondays cool wanna do lunch?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+May 27 2009, 11:18 PM~14020800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 27 2009, 09:34 PM~14019569
> *why its bad ass now
> *


Got a few more things to add that we didn't have time to do...stripping,leafing,2 more mods, and something that has never been done.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2009, 02:04 AM~14022518
> *Mondays cool wanna do lunch?
> *


FUck it ! Y not ...where you wanna go?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 28 2009, 09:09 AM~14023517
> *FUck it ! Y not ...where you wanna go?
> *


FURRS :biggrin: myboy likes furrs too :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2009, 06:53 AM~14023426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


xl please :biggrin: 
cuanto


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@May 29 2009, 02:43 PM~14037957
> *xl please  :biggrin:
> cuanto
> *


25 shipped..for everyone else

20 i will ship it with your frame


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 29 2009, 12:49 PM~14038010
> *25 shipped..for everyone else
> 
> 20 i will ship it with your frame
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> you got your own silk screening machine?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> > you got your own silk screening machine?
> 
> 
> having me tees made out of cali!
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2009, 09:14 AM~14023543
> *FURRS :biggrin:  myboy likes furrs too :cheesy:
> *


HAHA! Works for me...probably around 11:30am at the one on slide across from the mall.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn wish I could go. next time. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

The count down begins....did u get that slip and slide to work :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 1 2009, 07:10 PM~14065290
> *The count down begins....did u get that slip and slide to work :biggrin:
> *


my balls hurt....think i pulled my groin :yessad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 1 2009, 09:39 PM~14066876
> *my balls hurt....think i pulled my groin  :yessad:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! Sorry bro thats not funny :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 1 2009, 09:39 PM~14066876
> *my balls hurt....think i pulled my groin  :yessad:
> *


Send the bike?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 1 2009, 10:03 PM~14067197
> *Send the bike?
> *


 Are you needing the services of RPS??? Prices have gone up from a #1 at Mickey D's to a dinner at FURRS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 1 2009, 10:08 PM~14067273
> *Are you needing the services of RPS??? Prices have gone up from a #1 at Mickey D's to a dinner at FURRS :biggrin:
> *


Please fool. I tried paying you last time. :biggrin: LMK next time we can have some beers. dre like peeps to drink at his house.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 1 2009, 10:09 PM~14067280
> *Please fool. I tried paying you last time. :biggrin:  LMK next time we can have some beers. dre like peeps to smoke at his house.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 1 2009, 10:21 PM~14067426
> *:biggrin:
> *


??? Pics focker. you been promissing pics for a minute.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 1 2009, 10:09 PM~14067280
> *Please fool. I tried paying you last time. :biggrin:  LMK next time we can have some beers. dre like peeps to drink at his house.
> *



Ok but i need a designated driver cuz i'm wesponsibbble :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 1 2009, 10:28 PM~14067513
> *??? Pics focker. you been promissing pics for a minute.
> *


 Has it been a minute already.........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 3 2009, 11:52 PM~14089665
> *Has it been a minute already.........
> *


 A long minute.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 11:55 PM~14089718
> * A long minute.
> *


Hey juan i lst my phone monday so can you send me your number ???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 4 2009, 12:27 AM~14090129
> *Hey juan i lst my phone monday so can you send me your number ???
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 4 2009, 12:27 AM~14090129
> *Hey juan i lst my phone monday so can you send me your number ???
> *


tahts what you get for texting me on the shitter... my badd..

806-283-5746


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

available mannana!!
AVAILABLE MANNANA</span><span style=\'color:red\'>

1st of the SPECIAL EDITION LOWRIDER SERIES IM DOING!!

paypal:[email protected]
price is for individual order.
***multiple orders get combined shipping!***

s-xl
$25 shipped, 

2x-4xl 
$30 shipped,

big and tall
5xl+ will take special orders on these for two weeks!
$35 shipped!

visit the http://www.myspace.com/lonestarbrand


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 4 2009, 12:34 AM~14090195
> *tahts what you get for texting me on the shitter... my badd..
> 
> 806-283-5746
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hey i need to call you about the name. I dont want script font on the name i want sumthin different. Im gona try sumtin and email it to you. Send me youre email again please


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 6 2009, 09:31 AM~14110838
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Hey i need to call you about the name. I dont want script font on the name i want sumthin different. Im gona try sumtin and email it to you. Send me youre email again please
> *


call me fool!!! 

[email protected]


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 6 2009, 09:33 AM~14110844
> *call me fool!!!
> 
> [email protected]
> *


Im fixin to get on the road now ill hoplla at you


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SAT THE 13th WILL BE LAST DAY TO GUARANTEE SHIPMENT ON TEES FOR FATHERS DAY!!!!!!

LET ME KNOW ITS A GIFT I WILL EVEN WRAP IT!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Holla at me when you get a chance!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 9 2009, 08:33 AM~14136447
> *Holla at me when you get a chance!!
> *


whats up


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS AND LONE STAR BRAND WILL BE ON THE SCENE!!!

WE WIL LBE UNDER THE TEXAS FLAG CANOPY
STOP BY THE BOOTH!!! LOWRIDER WIRED TEE AVAILABLE! 


http://www.myspace.com/lonestarbrand

















http://www.myspace.com/innovativecustomstx









by APPOINTMENT ONLY!
806-283-5746
sam


FOR ALL YOUR GRAPHIC DESIGN NEEDS!! PROFESSIONAL ARTISTRY! 
CONTACT THE FLAGSHIP COMPANY LONE STAR BRAND
HTTP://MYSPACE.COM/LONESTARBRAND


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 10 2009, 10:12 PM~14157553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 10 2009, 10:12 PM~14157553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 11 2009, 01:14 AM~14157576
> *bad ass
> *


CALI BOUND!!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 10 2009, 10:15 PM~14157586
> *CALI BOUND!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 10 2009, 10:15 PM~14157586
> *CALI BOUND!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks 10 times better then before.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

i want a clean ass job like that.... gotta get my hustle on n send my shit to texas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 11 2009, 01:30 AM~14157680
> *i want a clean ass jon like that.... gotta get my hustle on n send my shit to texas
> *


???
Clean ass jon? as an a trick?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 10:48 PM~14157777
> *???
> Clean ass jon? as an a trick?
> *


fixed


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS AND LONE STAR BRAND WILL BE ON THE SCENE!!!

WE WIL LBE UNDER THE TEXAS FLAG CANOPY
STOP BY THE BOOTH!!! LOWRIDER WIRED TEE AVAILABLE! 
http://www.myspace.com/lonestarbrand

















http://www.myspace.com/innovativecustomstx









by APPOINTMENT ONLY!
806-283-5746
sam
FOR ALL YOUR GRAPHIC DESIGN NEEDS!! PROFESSIONAL ARTISTRY! 
CONTACT THE FLAGSHIP COMPANY LONE STAR BRAND
HTTP://MYSPACE.COM/LONESTARBRAND




WOMENS AND KIDS AVAILABLE AT THE SHOW ONLY RIGHT NOW!!!! 









Girls tank tops ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2009, 01:12 AM~14157553
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work bro-man! How things goin with you ??? Aint heard from you in a while........


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 11 2009, 09:51 AM~14159243
> *Nice work bro-man! How things goin with you ??? Aint heard from you in a while........
> *


just trying to knock all tis chit i got here out so i can start on my car!

what you hearing is me being BUSSSSSSSSSYYYYY.....lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2009, 03:13 PM~14163260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


renees?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 11 2009, 08:27 PM~14165097
> *renees?
> *


yeppers..

will be showing on the outside


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2009, 07:20 PM~14165042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres my poster :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 11 2009, 09:59 PM~14165868
> *wheres my poster :biggrin:
> *


I dont even wanna know what your gonna do to it if you have one.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 09:04 PM~14165930
> *I dont even wanna know what your gonna do to it if you have one.
> *


gay :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I'll Spank That Ass_@Jun 11 2009, 10:38 PM~14166292
> *I'm Gonna Violate it!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 11 2009, 10:38 PM~14166292
> *gay :uh:
> *


yes you are.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 09:55 PM~14166483
> *I KNOW I AM
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Cant wait to see mine.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2009, 06:20 PM~14165042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam it son u gettn too HollyHood on us player,lol. That's a bad ass poster G, what u holding a spray gun or airbrush???? Thanks homie for helpn us out with everything u've been doing from Designing those firme ass shirts too our banner and biz cards too the plaque designs u've been gettn busy on.... Ur a true profesional Sam, yo homie invoice me so i can send u ur feria or send me ur project for u grill so we can get busy on it, whatever u want carnal. Peace.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

"sweet tooth" coming out of innovated customs :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 12 2009, 01:00 PM~14171369
> *"sweet tooth" coming out of innovated customs :cheesy:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 11 2009, 09:59 PM~14165868
> *wheres my poster :biggrin:
> *


i wanted to hold an airbrush

it handlebars...

i like the illusions...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I would to thank my homies for stopping by the booth today and shooting the bs inquiring about projects...can't wait to get to them...

Thanks to everyone who picked up our new tee...sold hella tees today....hellas tees...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

let me know when you get the frame homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 13 2009, 05:59 PM~14181533
> *I would to thank my homies for stopping by the booth today and shooting the bs inquiring about projects...can't wait to get to them...
> 
> Thanks to everyone who picked up our new tee...sold hella tees today....hellas tees...
> *


you gonna set up a booth at my show :biggrin: :biggrin: on the 28th of this month


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 13 2009, 11:25 PM~14183177
> *you gonna set up a booth at my show  :biggrin:  :biggrin: on the 28th of this month
> *


DETAILS


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up DOG!!! Good to see bizz is goin good :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 13 2009, 10:33 PM~14183237
> *DETAILS
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=461000


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2009, 06:20 PM~14165042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this you?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2009, 01:46 AM~14192181
> *Is this you?
> *


yes


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

did you get that package?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 15 2009, 10:20 AM~14193607
> *did you get that package?
> *


yes ty..i forgot to tell ya


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 15 2009, 12:14 PM~14194599
> *yes ty..i forgot to tell ya
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup vato!!! Hows my piece comin along??? That sound i hear of you being bizzy is loud bro !!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 15 2009, 01:44 AM~14192562
> *yes
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

money order sent. :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

did you get the frame yet


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 20 2009, 12:18 AM~14244844
> *did you get the frame yet
> *


yes sir....get started on it as soon as i kncok out a couple of projects...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 21 2009, 07:48 PM~14256792
> *yes sir....get started on it as soon as i kncok out a couple of projects...
> *


cool if you come to hereford sunday ill show wut i came up with


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Big Time


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 30 2009, 02:53 PM~14341585
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 30 2009, 06:47 PM~14344416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie keep up the good work


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 1 2009, 06:20 PM~14354920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! DONT SHOOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 1 2009, 04:20 PM~14354920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 2 2009, 08:05 AM~14360398
> *looks good sam
> *


preciate that!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2009, 07:08 PM~14366891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wat does juan know about tupac


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 2 2009, 10:08 PM~14367320
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wat does juan know about tupac
> *


he hates tupac... :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2009, 08:39 PM~14367559
> *he hates tupac... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 2 2009, 10:50 PM~14367684
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE
> *


TY<TY

got them designs... almost time for that frame job!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 2 2009, 10:48 PM~14367662
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ima have to throw some shades on that one...cuz it wasnt sapposed to look like him...he told me after the fact....i tried to change it up with a gotee..

the left tank is the REAL JAUN GOTTI :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 2 2009, 10:08 PM~14367320
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wat does juan know about tupac
> *


I HATE THE FUCK OUT OF TUPAC


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 11:17 PM~14367979
> *I HATE THE FUCK OUT OF TUPAC
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2009, 11:20 PM~14368026
> *:cheesy:
> *


SAN ANTONIO THIS WEEKEND :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 11:23 PM~14368062
> *SAN ANTONIO THIS WEEKEND :cheesy:
> *


been planning then my pops show up from Florida.... :angry: 
talk bout timing...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2009, 11:24 PM~14368084
> *been planning then my pops show up from Florida.... :angry:
> talk bout timing...
> *


HAHA Its all good. Me and my nephew gonna rep. Ima take him with me.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 09:25 PM~14368098
> *HAHA Its all good. Me and my nephew gonna rep. Ima take him with me.
> *


where you two gonna stay??? kandy shop hotel is only 59.95 a night. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2009, 09:04 AM~14371030
> *where you two gonna stay???  kandy shop hotel is only 59.95 a night. :0
> *


Motel 6 off of 138 North WW White Road. My parents are coming with. they want to see some of there fam.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 3 2009, 07:09 AM~14371056
> *Motel 6 off of 138 North WW White Road. My parents are coming with. they want to see some of there fam.
> *


damn thats a ghetto area. watch yo ass. literly :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2009, 10:04 AM~14371298
> *damn thats a ghetto area. watch yo ass. literly :biggrin:
> *


word? Its 7 minutes away from the arena. figured it was close...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2009, 10:03 PM~14367813
> *TY<TY
> 
> got them designs... almost time for that frame job!
> *


yea ill redo them and mail them to you next week


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2009, 09:08 PM~14366891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

do i send it to the same address


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 6 2009, 06:59 PM~14395746
> *do i send it to the same address
> *


yes


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup bro!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

FREE MURALS WITH PAINT DEPOSIT!!! 

ANY TWO LOCATIONS!!! TURN AROUND TIME IS 30-90 days<due to works in progress


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 7 2009, 12:46 AM~14399222
> *FREE MURALS WITH PAINT DEPOSIT!!!
> 
> ANY TWO LOCATIONS!!!  TURN AROUND TIME IS  30-90 days<due to works in progress
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 7 2009, 01:05 AM~14399400
> *ttt
> *


who is painting your bike? dare send it to tx?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 11:08 PM~14399435
> *who is painting your bike? dare send it to tx?
> *


Hes got it covered and its all been set up already.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2009, 12:11 AM~14399453
> *Hes got it covered and its all been set up already.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 7 2009, 01:11 AM~14399453
> *Hes got it covered and its all been set up already.
> *


Oh...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 7 2009, 01:12 AM~14399464
> *:0
> *


scared to get it BRANDED!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 7 2009, 02:11 AM~14399919
> *scared to get it BRANDED!!!
> *


HAHAHAHA


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 7 2009, 03:07 PM~14403675
> *HAHAHAHA
> *


sup fool...you getting a new route...pics later for you!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

NOW FOR SALE!!

POSTERS!!
$10 SHIPPED!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2009, 04:06 PM~14414674
> *NOW FOR SALE!!
> 
> POSTERS!!
> ...


i like that you gonna go to the plainview show


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2009, 02:06 PM~14414674
> *NOW FOR SALE!!
> 
> POSTERS!!
> ...


where do i send da M.O. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2009, 05:06 PM~14414674
> *NOW FOR SALE!!
> 
> POSTERS!!
> ...


Damn bro thats a nice bike!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 8 2009, 09:42 PM~14417181
> *i like that you gonna go to the plainview show
> *


trying... see whats up


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 8 2009, 10:02 PM~14417381
> *where do i send da M.O. :biggrin:
> *


pm


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 8 2009, 09:56 PM~14418088
> *trying... see whats up
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!

WestTexas_lowlow,Jul 7 2009, 07:34 PM~14405963]


























[/quote]


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> WE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> 
> WestTexas_lowlow,Jul 7 2009, 07:34 PM~14405963]


[/quote]

bring alot of tees


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Clean out your inbox


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 11:07 PM~14464448
> *Clean out your inbox
> *


PIMPANDO AINT EASY!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 13 2009, 10:11 PM~14464500
> *PIMPANDO AINT EASY!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*$ $ $*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 11:14 PM~14464554
> *$ $ $
> *


you got moneys for muah :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 13 2009, 11:15 PM~14464568
> *you got moneys for muah :cheesy:
> *


you send my frame home. :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 11:17 PM~14464585
> *you send my frame home. :cheesy:
> *


this week! got a new buffer to play with!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

A SAM HIT ME UP HOMIE I WANNA TRY AND TAKE MY SONS BIKE TO THIS SHOW IN ARMARILLO SO C IF U CAN STRIPE IT AND GET THAT BABY SHINNIN SO WE CAN MAKE THIS SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 15 2009, 11:32 PM~14488624
> *A SAM HIT ME UP HOMIE I WANNA TRY AND TAKE MY SONS BIKE TO THIS SHOW IN ARMARILLO SO C IF U CAN STRIPE IT AND GET THAT BABY SHINNIN SO WE CAN MAKE THIS SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup homie!!! hows things goin for ya vato loco????????????


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 16 2009, 01:28 AM~14489661
> *Sup homie!!! hows things goin for ya vato loco????????????
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CALENDER!!
:cheesy: 


amarillo..aug 8th
lubbock aug 9th..
lamesa aug 15th
fiesta del llano lbk sept 20
san angelo the 27
odessa nov


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2009, 01:31 AM~14489683
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you need some bags!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 16 2009, 02:06 AM~14489864
> *Looks like you need some bags!!!
> *


hes scared...next yr going to be real diverse for us...hitting up alot of heatwave type shows...
full paint and shaved coming here in the next month..

drop spindles and springs....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 02:13 AM~14489893
> *:|
> *


got my eye on something to "DRAG" as well...after the caddy...

with 13s though...lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2009, 02:14 AM~14489899
> *got my eye on something to "DRAG" as well...after the caddy...
> 
> with 13s though...lol :biggrin:
> *


That sound better. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 02:19 AM~14489915
> *That sound better. :biggrin:
> *


all the minitruck homies wouldnt have half the problems they have lowering thier shit is the just went 13s..lol

my bro has to buy new tires tommarrow his chit sitting on the fenders..lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2009, 02:22 AM~14489926
> *all the minitruck homies wouldnt have half the problems they have lowering thier shit is the just went 13s..lol
> 
> my bro has to buy new tires tommarrow his chit sitting on the fenders..lol
> *


I hate mini trucks


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 02:23 AM~14489934
> *I hate mini trucks
> *


i remember you said that when i hook one up stright 90s style! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2009, 02:24 AM~14489941
> *i remember you said that when i hook one up stright 90s style! :biggrin:
> *


I remember you telling me you wanted to hook one up. MAN I HATE MINI TRUCKS AHAHAHH


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 02:26 AM~14489950
> *I remember you telling me you wanted to hook one up. MAN I HATE MINI TRUCKS AHAHAHH
> *


something to pick my kid up from school... :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2009, 02:29 AM~14489968
> *something to pick my kid up from school... :cheesy:
> *


I member you said that too. :biggrin: LOWLOWS or Sit high on 26's


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

slamed this bitch today! Added rol pan and start shaving this mug...get it ready for paint...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

M.O. SENT. PICS OF THE RECENT UPON REQUEST.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 07:17 PM~14496576
> *M.O. SENT. PICS OF THE RECENT UPON REQUEST.
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2009, 01:03 AM~14489850
> *CALENDER!!
> :cheesy:
> amarillo..aug 8th
> ...


will the bike be ready for this homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 16 2009, 09:01 PM~14497474
> *will the bike be ready for this homie
> *


DEPENDS HOW CRAZY YOU WANT THINGS..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i like em real crazy :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 10:34 PM~14498457
> *i like em real crazy :biggrin:
> *


works lookin hellafyde good!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2009, 05:15 PM~14496559
> *slamed this bitch today! Added rol pan and start shaving this mug...get it ready for paint...
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT HOMIE LOOKS ALOT BETTER THEN THE LAST TIME I SAW IT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 16 2009, 11:05 PM~14498822
> *TIGHT HOMIE LOOKS ALOT BETTER THEN THE LAST TIME I SAW IT
> *


gonna look even jucier with two toned candy...flake jobby job...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

im working on it right now i should have it out to you in the morning


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2009, 09:07 PM~14498835
> *gonna look even jucier with two toned candy...flake jobby job...
> *


CANT WAIT TO C IT A CAN U DO A BODY SWAP I WANNA PUT A CUTTY BODY OR A MONTE ON THE FRAME OF MY GRAND PRIX (80s model)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 16 2009, 11:16 PM~14498940
> *CANT WAIT TO C IT A CAN U DO A BODY SWAP I WANNA PUT A CUTTY BODY OR A MONTE ON THE FRAME OF MY GRAND PRIX (80s model)
> *


WTF!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 16 2009, 11:16 PM~14498940
> *CANT WAIT TO C IT A CAN U DO A BODY SWAP I WANNA PUT A CUTTY BODY OR A MONTE ON THE FRAME OF MY GRAND PRIX (80s model)
> *


i wouldnt want to mess with it....

what ever happen to them 24s?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2009, 11:54 PM~14500264
> *i wouldnt want to mess with it....
> 
> what ever happen to them 24s?
> *


SOLD THEM TO A HOMIE 4 1700


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

let me know when you get that


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 18 2009, 03:11 PM~14512075
> *let me know when you get that
> *


got it...call me so we can chit chat about it


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 16 2009, 05:15 PM~14496559
> *slamed this bitch today! Added rol pan and start shaving this mug...get it ready for paint...
> 
> 
> ...


nice work dogg hope to see at a show or cruise night soon


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

let me know when you get the drawings


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 18 2009, 07:48 PM~14513904
> *got it...call me so we can chit chat about it
> *


pm me your number


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

15 shipped ALL TEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOWER 48 only!

TILL AUG 1st


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP SAM HIT ME UP HOMIE WANNA C IF MY BIKE IS GOING TO BE DONE FOR THE SHOW


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 28 2009, 04:03 PM~14606428
> *WHATS UP SAM HIT ME UP HOMIE WANNA C IF MY BIKE IS GOING TO BE DONE FOR THE SHOW
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WILL BE IN FLORIDA FOR AWEEK, ORALANDO AREA

HIT ME UP FOR AN APPT FOR THIS WEEKEND 

AIRBRUSH ONLY....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

orly?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 29 2009, 06:28 AM~14613341
> *orly?
> *


no dallas this weekend sorry...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2009, 06:29 AM~14613342
> *no dallas this weekend sorry...
> *


what you going to dallas for?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 29 2009, 06:30 AM~14613345
> *what you going to dallas for?
> *


i was going for a wedding and drop offs..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2009, 06:31 AM~14613347
> *i was going for a wedding and drop offs..
> *


LMK.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

FREE MURALS WITH PAINT!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 29 2009, 11:10 PM~14624227
> *FREE MURALS WITH PAINT!!!!!!
> *


paint my sons bike! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

my interior FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 30 2009, 08:43 PM~14634105
> *my interior FINALLY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  clean


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

DAMN!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Leather & Suede!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ILL CALL YOU TOMORROW SAM


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks nice bro!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 30 2009, 10:43 PM~14634105
> *my interior FINALLY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



*LOOKS TIGHT* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HURRY UP SO WE CAN THROW A CAR PLAQUE ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 3 2009, 11:53 PM~14667904
> *
> WE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> 
> ...


are you gonna have a booth


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 4 2009, 01:18 AM~14668174
> *are you gonna have a booth
> *


 :cheesy: 

im sorry i havent called ya...preparing for this weekend!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

some chit from over the week end


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2009, 05:06 PM~14674339
> *:cheesy:
> 
> im sorry i havent called ya...preparing for this weekend!
> *


its kool bro ill talk to you at the carshow


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

my build check it out!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=242364


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

bitchin.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WEST TX TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Aug 4 2009, 11:14 PM~14677708
> *WEST TX  TTT
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nice swimming pool 



just dont let juangotti in there or all the water will overflow


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 5 2009, 09:14 PM~14687802
> *nice swimming pool
> just dont let juangotti in there or all the water will overflow
> *


What I ever do to you? :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LONE STAR BRAND NOW AVAILABLE IN COLORADO AT

lilballerz.com 
823 19th street Greeley CO 970 301 4902


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 5 2009, 10:17 PM~14688532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cool ass website they got there. best looking one I have seen


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 5 2009, 08:23 PM~14687256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    

needs some sick ass fenderbraces now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 5 2009, 08:23 PM~14687256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


straight fuckin pimp.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 5 2009, 08:23 PM~14687256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie i didnt know you had a pool :0 Next time im in town im gonna kick it at yo place by the pool :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 5 2009, 07:23 PM~14687256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

LETS GET IT HYPED UP WEST TEXAS 2 SHOW SAT AND SUN DONT MISS OUT 
















CASH PRIZES AT BOTH SHOW


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2009, 01:12 AM~14157553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 17 2009, 07:28 PM~14798727
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

MAGAZINE LOGO BY YOURS TRULY!!
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 09:42 PM~14810561
> *MAGAZINE LOGO BY YOURS TRULY!!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Nice cover bro!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 20 2009, 12:06 AM~14823695
> *Nice cover bro!
> *


JUST THE LOGO  

ALFARO DID THE LAYOUT AND ADD THE COLOR


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 18 2009, 06:42 PM~14810561
> *MAGAZINE LOGO BY YOURS TRULY!!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


The logo is perfect! I'm very proud of it! Thanks Sam you really got down on the design of the logo!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Aug 20 2009, 03:54 AM~14824904
> *The logo is perfect! I'm very proud of it! Thanks Sam you really got down on the design of the logo!!!!
> *


Ty
holla when ever you need something!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 20 2009, 01:17 AM~14824948
> *Ty
> holla when ever you need something!
> *


Will do!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CHECK YOURS TRUELY WRITE UP ON

<a href=\'http://www.culturablvd.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.culturablvd.com</a>

PREMIERING WITH THE OPENING DATE!


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Sam that was good today bro ... I will get you back, :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 5 2009, 07:23 PM~14687256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice  skills


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Aug 20 2009, 05:44 PM~14830598
> *Hey Sam that was good today bro ... I will get you back,  :biggrin:
> *


??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: Trading dome shots?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

how is the bike bro


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup Brotha !!! How bout lunch on monday if got time?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 27 2009, 09:38 AM~14896123
> *Wassup Brotha !!! How bout lunch on monday if got time?
> *


looks like im headed to dallas for the game...DROP OFF TIME!!

we can do lunch too....i will pick ya up!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 27 2009, 09:43 AM~14896169
> *looks like im headed to dallas for the game...DROP OFF TIME!!
> 
> we can do lunch too....i will pick ya up!
> *


 :0 give me a call when you get to town!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

COWBOYS ARE GONNA LOSE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 27 2009, 09:57 AM~14896285
> *:0  give me a call when you get to town!!
> *


looks like i will be in arlington


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 27 2009, 09:43 AM~14896169
> *looks like im headed to dallas for the game...DROP OFF TIME!!
> 
> we can do lunch too....i will pick ya up!
> *


Orale sounds good!!! Holla at me when u get to town.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 28 2009, 12:32 AM~14905513
> *looks like i will be in arlington
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

how is the bike bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Aug 25 2009, 01:44 AM~14872195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be done when its done...got to get other peeps out the way first...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up Sammy Sam, just wanted to post up in ur topic a big ol Thank You homie!!! U've been gettn down James Brown and i'm real excited bout all the krazy innovative ideas we bounce around homie. So i'm gonna show my appreciation to u in by covering ur Vegas Trip carnal all u gotta do is bring some energy cause ur gonna be helpn us slang Billet parts,Kustom parts etc etc like tamales in our booth for the Super Show. :0 :biggrin: 

By the way i'll be going to Midland this weekend actually San Marcos lake with some homies from Midland and next week Thurs Fri i'll be going to Lubbock to pick up a grip of parts for engraving and Plating so we'll defenitely hang out carnal. My treat fool leave ur feria at home. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 1 2009, 11:45 PM~14955035
> *What up Sammy Sam, just wanted to post up in ur topic a big ol Thank You homie!!! U've been gettn down James Brown and i'm real excited bout all the krazy innovative ideas we bounce around homie. So i'm gonna show my appreciation to u in by covering ur Vegas Trip carnal all u gotta do is bring some energy cause ur gonna be helpn us slang Billet parts,Kustom parts etc etc like tamales in our booth for the Super Show.  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> By the way i'll be going to Midland this weekend actually San Marcos lake with some homies from Midland and next week Thurs Fri i'll be going to Lubbock to pick up a grip of parts for engraving and Plating so we'll defenitely hang out carnal. My treat fool leave ur feria at home.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THANKS FOR POST JAUN..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 2 2009, 01:07 PM~14959399
> *THANKS FOR POST JAUN..
> *


No problem


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Sep 2 2009, 02:25 PM~14960243
> *TTT !!!
> *


start gathering image for your murals...it will help me out..


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Koo koo


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

box coming your way homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 2 2009, 05:08 PM~14961756
> *box coming your way homie
> *


ON THE LOOK OUT! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Sep 2 2009, 04:41 PM~14961495
> *Koo koo
> *


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wats going on man


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Sep 3 2009, 11:09 PM~14976262
> *Wats going on man
> *


going to be layin some tape on the blue thang sitting in my garage...


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a plan !!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 4 2009, 09:09 PM~14985633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


get down spider


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 6 2009, 05:45 PM~14998166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like ms dani :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 6 2009, 07:49 PM~14998186
> *looks like ms dani :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: MS D was never a super model


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 6 2009, 05:54 PM~14998224
> *:cheesy:  MS D was never a super model
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 it looks good.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 6 2009, 07:56 PM~14998238
> *:0  it looks good.
> *


thank ya!!

back your way tuesday!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 6 2009, 05:57 PM~14998249
> *thank ya!!
> 
> back your way tuesday!
> *


ok homie. im gonna send you a pic for a estimate in a few


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 6 2009, 07:59 PM~14998262
> *ok homie.  im gonna send you a pic for a estimate in a few
> *


  i will pm rate... or a flat fee..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 6 2009, 06:00 PM~14998271
> *  i will pm rate... or a flat fee..
> *


pm sent


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

DAMN HOMIE THAT SHIT LOOKS BAD ASS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 6 2009, 07:45 PM~14998166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GAWD!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 6 2009, 05:45 PM~14998166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 6 2009, 04:45 PM~14998166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice Sam ... :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Sep 6 2009, 05:56 PM~14998238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get down with yo bad self carnal!!!!! Looks smooth homie i like it, i'll be gettn on the road later tonite so i'll call u brother, keep up the great work Sam. Peace.


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 6 2009, 07:40 PM~14998538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks tight man !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 7 2009, 10:55 AM~15003442
> *Get down with yo bad self carnal!!!!! Looks smooth homie i like it, i'll be gettn on the road later tonite so i'll call u brother, keep up the great work Sam. Peace.
> *


what up kk hit me up if u ride threw lamesa homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup bro...Im leavin the house here in a few. I see I have a package to pick up.I AM THE TRANSPORTER


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Very nice work *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro+Sep 6 2009, 08:40 PM~14998538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TY


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 4 2009, 11:09 PM~14985633
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Tick tock tick tock. Did u thaink of something 4 the psp ...ill be ther this weekend for sure


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

How's it going sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 8 2009, 01:14 PM~15014491
> *Tick tock tick tock. Did u thaink of something 4 the psp ...ill be ther this weekend for sure
> *


bad time moving...this weekend


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Sep 8 2009, 01:44 PM~15014792
> *How's it going sam
> *


update soon


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Get to movin!! ON the house that is :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 10 2009, 10:32 AM~15037232
> *Get to movin!! ON the house that is  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this weekend finish up...

i got your vent inserts and your dash parts....


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 10 2009, 11:21 AM~15037692
> *this weekend finish up...
> 
> i got your vent inserts and your dash parts....
> *


 That's kool. I
I have to say Thanks Sam for the work you have done on my car. I appreciate everything you have done. And also I am glad to call you a friend. 

Ill see you on monday bro.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 11 2009, 12:13 AM~15046663
> *That's kool.  I
> I have to say Thanks Sam for the work you have done on my car. I appreciate everything you have done. And also I am glad to call you a friend.
> 
> ...


my cold turned out to be allergies...did you clear up... i dont treat peeps like customers...have became friends with everyone i have delt with!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 14 2009, 10:29 AM~15075388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE   NICE WORK


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Lookin good !!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 11 2009, 01:20 AM~15047402
> *my cold turned out to be allergies...did you clear up... i dont treat peeps like customers...have became friends with everyone i have delt with!
> *


Finally. It took me a few days tho.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT!!

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK CULTURABLVD.COM FOR THE INTERVIEW!!
MUCH LUV!!!
-SAM

<a href=\'http://culturablvd.com/culturablvd/index.html\' target=\'_blank\'>http://culturablvd.com/culturablvd/index.html</a>


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 17 2009, 12:00 AM~15104630
> *I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT!!
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK CULTURABLVD.COM FOR THE INTERVIEW!!
> ...


Thats cool homie!!! I tried the link and Wheres the article???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 17 2009, 10:05 AM~15106860
> *Thats cool homie!!! I tried the link and Wheres the article???
> *


THEY FIXXED IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 18 2009, 10:04 AM~15117325
> *THEY FIXXED IT!! :biggrin:
> *


 The page cannot be found 
The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

Open the culturablvd.com home page, and then look for links to the information you want. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 
Click Search to look for information on the Internet. 



HTTP 404 - File not found
Internet Explorer


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 18 2009, 12:21 PM~15118567
> *The page cannot be found
> The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.
> 
> ...


http://culturablvd.com/culturablvd/index.html

http://culturablvd.com/culturablvd/index.html
http://culturablvd.com/culturablvd/index.html
http://culturablvd.com/culturablvd/index.html


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 18 2009, 12:42 PM~15118722
> *http://culturablvd.com/culturablvd/index.html
> 
> http://culturablvd.com/culturablvd/index.html
> ...


Good write up. Congrats on the article.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

CONGRATES HOMIE ON PUT UR STUFF OUT THERE GOOD ARTICLE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 18 2009, 12:42 PM~15118722
> *http://culturablvd.com/culturablvd/index.html
> 
> http://culturablvd.com/culturablvd/index.html
> ...


nice work man.  even got the logo you did for me up there


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 17 2009, 12:00 AM~15104630
> *I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT!!
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK CULTURABLVD.COM FOR THE INTERVIEW!!
> ...


*Congrats!! I fixed up the link for ya! *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 19 2009, 04:48 PM~15127762
> *A's UP!!
> *


 I like that one


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 19 2009, 03:08 PM~15127876
> *I like that one
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 09:34 PM~15148363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 siiick


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 09:36 PM~15148404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhh shhhhhhhh :0 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 21 2009, 11:35 PM~15148394
> *:0  :0 siiick
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 09:37 PM~15148421
> *:cheesy:
> *


you keep getting better and better


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Sep 21 2009, 11:34 PM~15148363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHOS THE FUCK IS THAT?*


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 09:36 PM~15148404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and side pics?? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 21 2009, 11:41 PM~15148492
> *and side pics??  :0
> *


x2. Damn pm the details???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 21 2009, 11:39 PM~15148454
> *you keep getting better and better
> *


the monies was right :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2009, 11:41 PM~15148497
> *x2. Damn pm the details???
> *


you can see it in Odessa! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 11:43 PM~15148535
> *you can see it in Odessa! :cheesy:
> *


Damn hoedessa will be pimp this year


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 11:34 PM~15148363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pics of the second one too. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2009, 11:47 PM~15148586
> *Damn hoedessa will be pimp this year
> *


Or maybe San Angelo THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2009, 11:40 PM~15148474
> *WHOS THE FUCK IS THAT?
> *



Damn homie dont be scared :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lol i aint scared


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hahaha


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

DAAAAMMM!!!! AUSTIN HOMEBOY GOT DOWN ON UR BIKE U GONNA REP AT SAN ANGELO WEN U GETTING IT BACK


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

U JUST PATTERNED THA CADDY GOT THE BIKE DONE U GOTTA SHOW SUM


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 10:36 PM~15148404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 09:34 PM~15148363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me like!!! is that a full custom


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 22 2009, 10:26 PM~15158607
> *me like!!! is that a full custom
> *


depending on the show i guess..


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2009, 12:36 AM~15148404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 dammmmm wow that's real sick job great work !!!!!! :wow:  :wow: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2009, 12:34 AM~15148363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> [/quote
> 
> put more pictures of the frame homie
> looks fuckin nice


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Sep 14 2009, 09:29 AM~15075388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that "Jack of All Trades" very appropriate. Homeboy i recogonize talent when i see it and from the very first time u pm'd me like a year an half ago i could tell u were a firme cat that had mad skillz. Keep up the great work carnal. 



> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 09:36 PM~15148404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2009, 09:31 PM~15157796
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Im jealous  Im still looking for my images. Ill email them to you tomorrow.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Sam ... It's 2:21am ( CA. time ) do you know where your Screen Printer is ??? 






























AWAKE !!!!!!!........... no sleep tonight, Gotta get more screens ready and a shit load of shirts to print. Del Taco sounds good right about now. I will send you some pics in the morning bro.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Sep 24 2009, 04:26 AM~15171581
> *Sam ... It's 2:21am ( CA. time ) do you know where your Screen Printer is ???
> AWAKE ........... no sleep tonight,  Gotta get more screens ready and a shit load of shirts to print.  Del Taco sounds good right about now.  I will send you some pics in the morning bro.
> *


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Sep 22 2009, 04:14 PM~15154531
> *Hahaha
> *


congrats on that best of show!!!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks man that's all you!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 29 2009, 12:59 PM~15218318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bike needs custom parts bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------------------------------------------------
Hows my bike?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2009, 01:02 PM~15218341
> *This bike needs custom parts bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> ...


in the works :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2009, 11:02 AM~15218341
> *This bike needs custom parts bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> ...


is the paperwork ready for you yet bROtha? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2009, 01:17 PM~15218477
> *is the paperwork ready for you yet bROtha? :0
> *


LOL I thought you were *TA*ught how to spell?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 29 2009, 12:59 PM~15218318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real clean..congrats on the win


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh yea its in the works!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Precision Sales & Marketing
(432) 445-9093
Pecos, Tx 79772.

Hiring? LOL


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Sam .......is that piece gona be ready tomorrow afternoon. My tio will be ready to pick up around 3 or 4.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2009, 01:25 PM~15219669
> *LOL I thought you were TAught how to spell?
> *


yea i knew you would get scared to sign it. get a permission slip from your mama in case you get hurt at my shop :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2009, 07:37 PM~15221986
> *yea i knew you would get scared to sign it. get a permission slip from your mama in case you get hurt at my shop :0  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO I was messing with mike cus him and chad kepts askin. LOL
and Ill ne down there with mike. pickin up his monte friday.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 29 2009, 10:59 AM~15218318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhhhhhhhh shiiiiiiitttttt :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 29 2009, 06:32 PM~15221296
> *Hey Sam .......is that piece gona be ready tomorrow afternoon. My tio will be ready to pick up around 3 or 4.
> *


yes arm in sling and all!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

NOW OPEN TO PAINTING CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

aquiring 1200 SQFT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 29 2009, 10:37 PM~15224186
> *NOW OPEN TO PAINTING CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> aquiring 1200 SQFT
> *


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 29 2009, 01:59 PM~15218318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HO DAMMMMMM THAT'S REAL NICE !!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 29 2009, 10:37 PM~15224186
> *NOW OPEN TO PAINTING CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> aquiring 1200 SQFT
> *



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAMN!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 29 2009, 10:37 PM~15224186
> *NOW OPEN TO PAINTING CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> aquiring 1200 SQFT
> *


 :0 
Got lots of supplies!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 30 2009, 08:17 AM~15226421
> *:0
> Got lots of supplies!!!
> *



FIRST 5 DEPOSIT FOR for peeps getting thier car painted...

CANDY OR PEARL JOB AND W/WO PATTERNED tops, W/Wo FLAKES

2500!!! THIS IS HALF WHAT I WOULD NORMALLY CHARGE!!!


FREE MURAL ON TRUNK OR HOOD OR PILLARS OR JAMS


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 29 2009, 10:22 PM~15223935
> *yes arm in sling and all!
> *


 I'll have to get u one of my nurses from CHILLIE WILLIE'S to help u out bro! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 30 2009, 08:48 AM~15226558
> *I'll have to get u one of my nurses from CHILLIE WILLIE'S to help u out bro! :biggrin:
> *


lol...IM ALL JACKED UP...WAITING FOR THE SILVER BASE TO FLASH THEN ITS ON..

I TILL 5PM RIGHT...


----------



## Kaos806 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 29 2009, 11:59 AM~15218318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMN LOOKS GOOD BUT WILL SEE HOW IT GOES ON ODESSA :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Oct 1 2009, 03:24 PM~15240855
> *DAMMN LOOKS GOOD BUT WILL SEE HOW IT GOES ON ODESSA :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


we doing them murals this weekend or what!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Dayum player i got the image u sent my phone last nite and wow what can i say but THANK YOU SAM!!!!!!!! its perfect homie, ur the man player. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 29 2009, 08:59 PM~15218318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> whos bike???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> Oh yea its in the works!!!!





> > whos bike???


----------



## Kaos806 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 1 2009, 03:07 PM~15241207
> *we doing them murals this weekend or what!
> *


very soon body and modifications in process :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

A's UP!!!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 2 2009, 01:11 PM~15250188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looking good


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 2 2009, 02:12 PM~15250199
> *A's UP!!!
> *



all day


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes sir!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I see you chad!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 1 2009, 09:45 PM~15244950
> *
> *


u got a close pic of the bottom part ?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ttt :around:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i'll be wearing some of your handy work this weekend


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

I can dig it. Good job Sam.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Oct 1 2009, 06:32 PM~15242511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TY


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Oct 2 2009, 04:53 PM~15251617
> *u got a close pic of the bottom part ?
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Oct 7 2009, 05:24 PM~15295308
> *
> *


i do... just a swirl to take up space..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this one is bad ass! you get that pm?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 8 2009, 11:38 AM~15302099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yess!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 8 2009, 02:08 PM~15303344
> *yess!
> *


Will we be good to go?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 8 2009, 03:57 PM~15304237
> *Will we be good to go?
> *


yes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

orale loco


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wuz up sam


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 8 2009, 06:29 PM~15305473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are these?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Oct 8 2009, 06:31 PM~15305482
> *wuz up sam
> *


chillen homie...making room for your project soon!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 8 2009, 06:32 PM~15305496
> *what are these?
> *


for a cadillac, go above the doors, its from the model that gets the upholstered tops... hard shell...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 8 2009, 05:34 PM~15305516
> *chillen homie...making room for your project soon!
> *


    cant wait to see it done


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 8 2009, 04:29 PM~15305473
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow... who do these belong to? :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Oct 8 2009, 09:00 PM~15306898
> *wow... who do these belong to?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

a


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Pimp!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ttt !!


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

Sam, Thanks for putting it down.. I really appreciate it. Based on the calls I have got since last night... you are going to be busy....  Much Respect.


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 1 2009, 09:45 PM~14955035
> *What up Sammy Sam, just wanted to post up in ur topic a big ol Thank You homie!!! U've been gettn down James Brown and i'm real excited bout all the krazy innovative ideas we bounce around homie. So i'm gonna show my appreciation to u in by covering ur Vegas Trip carnal all u gotta do is bring some energy cause ur gonna be helpn us slang Billet parts,Kustom parts etc etc like tamales in our booth for the Super Show.  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> By the way i'll be going to Midland this weekend actually San Marcos lake with some homies from Midland and next week Thurs Fri i'll be going to Lubbock to pick up a grip of parts for engraving and Plating so we'll defenitely hang out carnal. My treat fool leave ur feria at home.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 Will you be in Vegas tomorrow?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Oct 9 2009, 09:41 AM~15310557
> *Sam, Thanks for putting it down..  I really appreciate it.  Based on the calls I have got since last night... you are going to be busy....   Much Respect.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> > whos bike???
> 
> 
> 
> freaking hot! :0


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

orale homie nice colors, asi quiero pintar mi bike blue and pink


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 8 2009, 11:38 AM~15302099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

coming odessa nov. 22


:around: :around:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

after clear coat from John at the KANDY SHOP

i stole these pics from mikes topic


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 05:55 PM~15345625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The Dark Side?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 13 2009, 06:21 PM~15345878
> *The Dark Side?
> *


THE FORCE UNLEASHED! TEAM DARK SIDE!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks good. Gonna use different parts?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 13 2009, 06:31 PM~15345957
> *Looks good. Gonna use different parts?
> *



simple and clean parts with a TWIST...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 06:34 PM~15345983
> *simple and clean parts with a TWIST...
> *


all twist. and neon


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 13 2009, 06:35 PM~15345997
> *all twist. and neon
> *


faces with twist trim...neon in the middle...air set up later


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2009, 06:37 PM~15346014
> *faces with twist trim...neon in the middle...air set up later
> *


SSS Serio


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ttt!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Sam your designs are sick homie, u have no idea how excited i am bout doing work with you and theres still alot of time left in 09 for us to keep bustn out ALOT more work together homie. Again just wanted to let u know how much i enjoy and appreciate ur talents carnal, keep up the great work and remember "Sky's the Limit"!!!!

Both Sams LoneStar Brand bike build and Rey Mesterio Designs kut out by TNT lookn real clean!!!!!

























I'm out the door to L.A. to meet with Jaime,Speedy and Troy so call me Sam so we can get started on the BIG project we talked bout last nite!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SO WHAT HAPPEND TO THE DZINE VS SHOW_BOUND TOPIC
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 18 2009, 02:29 PM~15392879
> *SO WHAT HAPPEND TO THE DZINE VS SHOW_BOUND TOPIC
> :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS CREW IS NOW OFFERING LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS!!!

EVERYTHING THE OTHER WEBSITES HAVE I CAN NOW GET FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 6 2009, 07:40 PM~14998538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM I DIDNT KNOW YOU DID THAT, THAT CAME OUT FUCKING SICK!!! THATS PROPS TO YOU HOMIE KEEP UP THE WORK


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 19 2009, 01:48 PM~15401683
> *DAMM I DIDNT KNOW YOU DID THAT, THAT CAME OUT FUCKING SICK!!! THATS PROPS TO YOU HOMIE KEEP UP THE WORK
> *


thanks, i may bullchit alot on here... i stay busy...lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2009, 12:51 PM~15401710
> *thanks, i may bullchit alot on here... i stay busy...lol
> *


LOL FUCK IT WE ALL DO :biggrin: THATS CLEAN WORK THOUGH I MEAN THAT HYNA LOOKS REAL ASS FUCK :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 19 2009, 01:52 PM~15401722
> *LOL FUCK IT WE ALL DO  :biggrin: THATS CLEAN WORK THOUGH I MEAN THAT HYNA LOOKS REAL ASS FUCK  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I THINK THE AIRBRUSHED ONE LOOKS BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 19 2009, 01:56 PM~15401763
> *I THINK THE AIRBRUSHED ONE LOOKS BETTER  :biggrin:
> *


lol..cuz she air brushed..lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

TTT......


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be out there promoting ART WORK, stop by the LONE STAR BRAND BOOTH FOR INFO on MURALS!! 

-WE Will also have LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS AVAILABLE FOR SALE!!

-ALSO WILL BE BOOKING AND TAKIN DEPOSIT FOR THE NEW YR!!!










[/quote]


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

those v's look like b's :buttkick:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 29 2009, 10:59 AM~15218318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SAW THIS BIKE IN EL PASO,TX THIS WEEKEND REAL NICE BIKE ,YOU GOT DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Oct 20 2009, 12:23 AM~15409189
> *I SAW THIS BIKE IN EL PASO,TX THIS WEEKEND  REAL NICE BIKE ,YOU GOT DOWN  :thumbsup:
> *


BEST OF SHOW....

thanks man...owner sent me pics on the phn... got some more goodies for it...posted above..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I just noticed this bike is a radical. :0


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2009, 10:50 PM~15409468
> *BEST OF SHOW....
> 
> thanks man...owner sent me pics on the phn... got some more goodies for it...posted above..
> *


I KNOW WE JUDGE THE SHOW ,REAL COOL PEOPLE


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 19 2009, 11:59 PM~15409547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 20 2009, 01:06 AM~15409602
> *hno:
> *


What up big dog!!! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Oct 20 2009, 01:02 AM~15409570
> *I KNOW WE JUDGE THE SHOW ,REAL COOL PEOPLE
> *


him and dad real cool peeps....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2009, 09:25 PM~15401437
> *INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS CREW IS NOW OFFERING LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS!!!
> 
> EVERYTHING THE OTHER WEBSITES HAVE I CAN NOW GET FOR YOU!!!!
> *


china parts? :0 You got an FNR acct? That's cool bro good luck. I see so many people on here complain about getting burned by this company or that company, nice to see a real person step up to the plate and start sellin parts :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 20 2009, 01:36 AM~15409866
> *china parts?  :0   You got an FNR acct?  That's cool bro good luck.  I see so many people on here complain about getting burned by this company or that company, nice to see a real person step up to the plate and start sellin parts :thumbsup:
> *


club members idea that brought it to life...i opened account... figured offer the whole bang, getting a shop, want to do a store front full of custom and stock parts...

the whole idea really is jsut to make it available in the city, west tx... serve up the shows and spread some seeds... club member is investing on all the on hand stock..take it to ebay, once our site lauches next yr online as well....

WE WILL BEAT ANY ONLINE PRICE! :biggrin:

also one big thing i notice from online site...order small item, the shipping is more the the item making it not feesable... shipping is actual cost! no handling fees!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2009, 10:41 PM~15409901
> *club members idea that brought it to life...i opened account... figured offer the whole bang, getting a shop, want to do a store front full of custom and stock parts...
> 
> the whole idea really is jsut to make it available in the city, west tx... serve up the shows and spread some seeds...    club member is investing on all the on hand stock..take it to ebay, once our site lauches next yr online as well....
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the entrepreneur. Always dabbing in different endeavors. Good luck on this new venture in which I am sure you will concur.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2009, 02:17 AM~15410084
> *the entrepreneur. Always dabbing in different endeavors. Good luck on this new venture in which I am sure you will concur.
> *


just a lil addition to IC.... with the new shop coming along i think its a must...got more to offer my homies than just paint and murals..

custom parts, stock parts, china custom parts, connects with everything else necessary...

roll out vs carryout...lol :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 sho.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2009, 04:41 PM~15409901
> *club members idea that brought it to life...i opened account... figured offer the whole bang, getting a shop, want to do a store front full of custom and stock parts...
> 
> the whole idea really is jsut to make it available in the city, west tx... serve up the shows and spread some seeds...    club member is investing on all the on hand stock..take it to ebay, once our site lauches next yr online as well....
> ...


sounds good mate, goodluck with it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2009, 09:41 AM~15409901
> *club members idea that brought it to life...i opened account... figured offer the whole bang, getting a shop, want to do a store front full of custom and stock parts...
> 
> the whole idea really is jsut to make it available in the city, west tx... serve up the shows and spread some seeds...    club member is investing on all the on hand stock..take it to ebay, once our site lauches next yr online as well....
> ...


Hell yeah a store front would be bad ass. I can already see you having some complete bikes on hand with some bad ass custom paint and murals too :thumbsup: I'm sure Johnny's already been choppin it up with you on gettin some TNT stock pedals, sprockets, etc. on hand as well. You know we're down to help you out so let us know whatever you need. We can even get you a banging deal if you want to make a part with your logo as a freebie with customer purchases.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz up sam keep up the GOOD work homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 20 2009, 07:16 AM~15410614
> *Hell yeah a store front would be bad ass.  I can already see you having some complete bikes on hand with some bad ass custom paint and murals too :thumbsup:  I'm sure Johnny's already been choppin it up with you on gettin some TNT stock pedals, sprockets, etc. on hand as well.  You know we're down to help you out so let us know whatever you need.  We can even get you a banging deal if you want to make a part with your logo as a freebie with customer purchases.
> *


already alllll in the works!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 20 2009, 12:47 PM~15412722
> *already alllll in the works!
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2009, 01:25 PM~15401437
> *INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS CREW IS NOW OFFERING LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS!!!
> 
> EVERYTHING THE OTHER WEBSITES HAVE I CAN NOW GET FOR YOU!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Oct 22 2009, 06:49 PM~15438773
> *TTT !!!!!
> *


Q-vole Austin, ur parts that Sam designed are back from Speedy's and they look sickkkk!!!! i'll postm up tomorrow homie. Get down Sam ur the shit dawgy and Yeah if people tell u ur good ......uggghhh that usually means u are!!!! keep it up G. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 24 2009, 11:57 PM~15457704
> *Q-vole Austin, ur parts that Sam designed are back from Speedy's and they look sickkkk!!!! i'll postm up tomorrow homie. Get down Sam ur the shit dawgy and Yeah if people tell u ur good ......uggghhh that usually means u are!!!! keep it up G. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i just inrolled in wyotech to brush up... :uh: 



lmao :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Oct 22 2009, 08:49 PM~15438773
> *TTT !!!!!
> *


que paso ese...yall staying in odessa sat or doing the roll in sunday?


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea man sat an sun go party !!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

feder braces









custom mirror mount


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 27 2009, 05:32 PM~15483602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 .........see it at magnificos


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Sam everything should go out tomorrow bro....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

high roco


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 27 2009, 08:53 PM~15487562
> *high roco
> *


whts up suid u going to dallas


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 27 2009, 05:51 PM~15484466
> *:0 .........see it at magnificos
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2009, 11:33 PM~15544751
> *
> 
> 
> ...











Why you stay faded but not my lil homie sky?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2009, 01:08 AM~15545232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he hates gettting a hair cut...lil skater dude...he goes to school with guerros...he dont know bout being faded...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2009, 12:11 AM~15545271
> *he hates gettting a hair cut...lil skater dude...he goes to school with guerros...he dont know bout being faded...
> *


man! same with my lil cousin.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 3 2009, 01:11 AM~15545271
> *he hates gettting a hair cut...lil skater dude...he goes to school with guerros...he dont know bout being faded...
> *


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 12 2009, 05:48 PM~15334256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2009, 11:36 PM~15544789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whose bike is that
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP SAM KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE WILL SM B READY 4 H-TOWN


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 3 2009, 07:59 PM~15552803
> *WHATS UP SAM KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE WILL SM B READY 4 H-TOWN
> *


fix that rear fender...everything else is ready...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 2 2009, 10:36 PM~15544789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good should kill all the comp. might even make some peeps drop out next year. cant wait to see next years champ :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 3 2009, 08:25 PM~15553708
> *looks good should kill all the comp. might even make some peeps drop out next year. cant wait to see next years champ :0
> *


AHAHA


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Nov 4 2009, 05:48 PM~15563014
> *
> *


 :420:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 23 2008, 04:10 PM~11953919
> *:twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

sup


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS KRACKEN IN LUBBOCK TX HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 6 2009, 02:58 PM~15584144
> *:0
> *


It will all change in 2010


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2009, 12:10 AM~15603300
> *It will all change in 2010
> *



right on bro!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Nov 11 2009, 11:02 PM~15639211
> *TTT !!!
> *


did ya get you parts..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Na man he said tomorrow an that one


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 11 2009, 10:48 PM~15639645
> *
> *


LOLZ


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2009, 11:48 PM~15639650
> *LOLZ
> *


i had to read it like three time..then was like "ohhhh"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 sho


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I take it Ill get my bike next week?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2009, 11:55 PM~15639737
> *I take it Ill get my bike next week?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2009, 12:02 AM~15639821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for uploading them...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 11 2009, 11:04 PM~15639839
> *thank you for uploading them...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 11 2009, 10:58 PM~15639768
> *:cheesy:
> *


Bish


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2009, 11:02 PM~15639821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: hno:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Sam great job as ALWAYS on the logos homie, really is my pleasure to know that i can call give an order and u take care of me. :biggrin: Keep up the great work both plaque customer were really happy with their final Design. Oh yeah and the customer that ordered these Aluminum parts i think is gonna be real happy :biggrin: :biggrin: I'm going to L.A to conduct business as ALWAYS and Jaime is gonna have a little BBQ for me so i'll take some good pics of ur bad ass LB pendant . 


























I know u like that Mexican Coin Sammy Sam :0 :biggrin: 









Good job on the Imaginations plaque as well, that customer is having them All Engraved and a few 2toned. :biggrin: 









10 more days playa and we'll be chilln at Tejano, remember Sat nite i'll be at a fat party in Midland so u know u gotta roll through wit me G, gonna get yo ass faded hahahah


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2009, 10:02 PM~15639821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Me Gusta!!!!!!! the inside of the frame has to have a krazy neon light to accent that Batman kutout in the dropout. Very nice playa. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 12 2009, 02:34 AM~15641264
> *Me Gusta!!!!!!! the inside of the frame has to have a krazy neon light to accent that Batman kutout in the dropout. Very nice playa.  :biggrin:
> *


lights under the tank and fenders...drop outs have mirrors


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 11 2009, 11:40 PM~15639555
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats tight bro


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2009, 12:02 AM~15639821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaamn !!!! thats nice sam :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 11 2009, 10:40 PM~15639555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good sam cant wait to see my lil gulrs bike when its done


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2009, 11:02 PM~15639821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Nov 12 2009, 04:56 PM~15646567
> *daaaaaamn !!!! thats nice sam  :cheesy:
> *


just the base going to be colbalt blue


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2009, 11:02 PM~15639821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaos806 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2009, 11:02 PM~15639821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What up fool.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

GOING TO BE A BUSY ASS WEEKEND!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

T T T nice work pimpin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Where my dogs at?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2009, 06:20 PM~15657842
> *Where my dogs at?
> *


getting ready to go the shop and work!!! painting skys bike today, adams, and putting patterns on Adams...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2009, 05:22 PM~15657867
> *getting ready to go the shop and work!!! painting skys bike today, adams, and putting patterns on Adams...
> *


What parts are you using on sky's bike?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2009, 06:23 PM~15657883
> *What parts are you using on sky's bike?
> *


they were posted above! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 13 2009, 05:24 PM~15657887
> *they were posted above! :cheesy:
> *


I cant see at work.  Gotta wait till I get home.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

they look good.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

>


[/quote]


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, Kaos806,
:uh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

>


[/quote]


Lookin good bro-man!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

<3


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Lookin good bro-man!!!
[/quote]
sup MIKE! you get that car fixed


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

>


[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow:  :thumbsup: 
DAMMMMM THAT'S SO SICK GREAT LOOKING BIKE !!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*<3*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow:  :thumbsup: 
DAMMMMM THAT'S SO SICK GREAT LOOKING BIKE !!!!! 
[/quote]
can only take credit for the paint..the owner built the last two


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> Lookin good bro-man!!!


sup MIKE! you get that car fixed
[/quote]


Nope. Gotta wait till after Xmas. Looks like we gonna put more patterns on it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 17 2009, 12:23 AM~15687676
> *Nope. Gotta wait till after Xmas. Looks like we gonna put more patterns on it.
> *


What chu talm bout fool?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 01:30 AM~15687778
> *What chu talm bout fool?
> *



You'll see.......  I had a SMALL mishap. Its a daily tho so things is gonna happen.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 17 2009, 12:40 AM~15687896
> *You'll see.......   I had a SMALL mishap. Its a daily tho so things is gonna happen.
> *


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2009, 11:56 PM~15686422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice job


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

great work as always from sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2009, 03:59 PM~15692724
> *great work as always from sam
> *


seent he murals onthe lil 12 inch! looks good!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 01:57 AM~15688093
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

t t t


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

You needing me to bring anything (Supplies) to Odessa!! LMK ASAP!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

man hold up! hno: hno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

OHHH SNAPPP


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2009, 11:07 PM~15721990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2009, 12:07 AM~15721990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats PIMP bro!! Im here in H-Town and theres alot of nice rides here. Comp is tuff out here.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

A PUUUUUUUTTOOOOO FAAAAACCCCEE!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 23 2009, 06:12 PM~15757260
> *A PUUUUUUUTTOOOOO FAAAAACCCCEE!!!!!
> *


hahahahah yall missed out! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, OURSTYLE C.C.

:dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 03:58 PM~15757768
> *hahahahah yall missed out! :biggrin:
> *


so i heard :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CONGRATS TO AUSTIN FROM OURSTYLE!

PAINT,MURALS, GRAPHICS,and STRIPING FROM IC, CUSTOM FACED PARTS BY IC..

1st place Full Custom! 3rd best of show ODESSA 09! 

BEST GRAPHICS!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TA BATMAN BIKE

MURALS AND PAINT AND GRAPHICS BY IC


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Adam Q 
paint murals and graphics by IC


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THE FORCE UNLEASHED!
MY SONS BIKE

painted in one day before the show...not all the parts got put on! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 23 2009, 09:52 PM~15759891
> *:|
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 09:09 PM~15760186
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 08:43 PM~15759764
> *THE FORCE UNLEASHED!
> MY SONS BIKE
> 
> ...


im diggin this one sam. looks really good. what parts were you missing?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 23 2009, 09:25 PM~15760420
> *im diggin this one sam.  looks really good.  what parts were you missing?
> *


fenders handle bars


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 23 2009, 10:25 PM~15760420
> *im diggin this one sam.  looks really good.  what parts were you missing?
> *


cool, thanks, all the parts are alluminum and hella light as a feather!
matching handle bars werent back from polish, twist that goes on the outside side of all the faced parts<didnt have time to weld them up all ready all cut!! painted fenders, custom fender mounts, pedels....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 08:43 PM~15759764
> *THE FORCE UNLEASHED!
> MY SONS BIKE
> 
> ...


fuckin awsomeeeee


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 09:59 PM~15762743
> *cool, thanks, all the parts are alluminum and hella light as a feather!
> matching handle bars werent back from polish, twist that goes on the outside side of all the faced parts<didnt have time to weld them up all ready all cut!!  painted fenders, custom fender mounts, pedels....
> *


white walls.................... nah it looks mean wit da all black tires


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 24 2009, 01:38 PM~15766835
> *white walls.................... nah it looks mean wit da all black tires
> *


try them out...we shall see


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

STOLE THESE PICS FROM JUSTDEEZ..hehhe

The LAST WIZARD

1st place radical /2nd best of show
los magnificos houston tx09


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

BIG THANKS TO SAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Nov 25 2009, 02:58 PM~15779082
> *BIG THANKS TO SAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you know what up!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hope everyone has a safe long weekend... enjoy the holiday.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Now get started on mine need it by the 1st I'll let u know the colors


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

y fat guys dont like turkeys cuz when the turkey sees a fat guy the turkey says gordo,gordo,gordo,gordo

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE CASTRO FAMILY


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 26 2009, 09:23 AM~15787632
> *y fat guys dont like turkeys cuz when the turkey sees a fat guy the turkey says gordo,gordo,gordo,gordo
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM THE CASTRO FAMILY
> *


lmao!



happy thanks giving from our fam to yalls!! peciate and thank everyone you for bringing a succesful yr!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

striping by sic


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 27 2009, 12:35 AM~15794729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bikes!!! Your sons bike looks mean bro!


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 09:43 PM~15759764
> *THE FORCE UNLEASHED!
> MY SONS BIKE
> 
> ...


forgot to mention that these parts are all ALLUMINUM PLISHED AND LIGHT AS A FEATHER!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 27 2009, 11:02 PM~15802483
> *forgot to mention that these parts are all ALLUMINUM PLISHED AND LIGHT AS A FEATHER!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 27 2009, 09:02 PM~15802483
> *forgot to mention that these parts are all ALLUMINUM PLISHED AND LIGHT AS A FEATHER!!
> *


***** read back


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.pressreporter.com/news_article.php?id=2564
came out on 2 days np front page


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 28 2009, 10:51 AM~15805012
> ****** read back
> *


x2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

yo sam, PM me your addy. got a package coming your way.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

heres 1 more pic cruz had love the way it came out this time grate job sam and sic


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TWIST COMING OUT THE LBK!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 3 2009, 11:01 PM~15867323
> *TWIST COMING OUT THE LBK!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice! kickstand? i like that kinda twist its called water twist rite?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Dec 4 2009, 02:12 AM~15867387
> *nice! kickstand? i like that kinda twist its called water twist rite?
> *


i get corrected everytime i mention it...lol

its FLAC-TWIST here amongst our clan...lol

partner and club member hooking it up  

i do believe the universal term would be water twist


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 3 2009, 11:19 PM~15867441
> *i get corrected everytime i mention it...lol
> 
> its FLAC-TWIST here amongst our clan...lol
> ...


lol i'll stick with water twist :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 30 2009, 05:33 PM~15824701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 4 2009, 02:19 AM~15867441
> *i get corrected everytime i mention it...lol
> 
> its FLAC-TWIST here amongst our clan...lol
> ...


I need Flacos number!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 4 2009, 09:08 AM~15868463
> *I need Flacos number!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WHOLESALE PRICES ON EVERYTHING YOU NEED LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS

ebay links coming up in a minute!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

_FLAC-TWIST_


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 4 2009, 01:01 AM~15867323
> *TWIST COMING OUT THE LBK!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

IF UR NOT A LONGHORN FAN U AINT SHIT TEXAS BIG 12 CHAMPS WE GOING TO THE ROSE BOWL


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz up sam hav you started on my lil gurls bike


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 5 2009, 12:03 PM~15880101
> *FLAC-TWIST
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Dec 7 2009, 01:06 PM~15898866
> *wutz up sam hav you started on my lil gurls bike
> *


i have been looking for those design...can you resend them


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 7 2009, 02:23 PM~15899746
> *LOOKIN GOOD
> *



the homie gets down!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 7 2009, 05:09 PM~15901523
> *the homie gets down!
> *


still luv me...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy: I cant see pics at work. :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

BACK TO WORK


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2009, 08:03 PM~15903744
> *:cheesy: I cant see pics at work. :cheesy:
> *


Austins banner..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 7 2009, 05:48 PM~15903508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats real nice sam. wish i had some like that :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 7 2009, 08:07 PM~15903800
> *thats real nice sam. wish i had some like that :biggrin:
> *


SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 5 2009, 12:03 PM~15880101
> *FLAC-TWIST
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 7 2009, 06:48 PM~15903508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah Sam !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 5 2009, 10:03 AM~15880101
> *FLAC-TWIST
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 7 2009, 03:31 PM~15901095
> *i have been looking for those design...can you resend them
> *


ill draw them up again and get them out to you this week


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 7 2009, 03:31 PM~15901095
> *i have been looking for those design...can you resend them
> *


hey homie pm me your address i got those drawings ready


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

will get those out to you in the morning


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT for the homie Sam I AM!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You get my PM?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2009, 05:35 PM~16000741
> *You get my PM?
> *


about the hankys..same process


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 16 2009, 04:42 PM~16000799
> *about the hankys..same process
> *


hankys. LOL Yeah.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

let me know if you got those drawings homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

TTT for the HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Dec 17 2009, 01:30 PM~16009503
> *let me know if you got those drawings homie
> *


got em last week!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

what up sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 3 2010, 07:52 PM~16172600
> *  what up sam
> *


sup...that your bro was coming by...you in ATX or west..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

im in austin.....my bro is still in west......hes just been busy with the holidays....maybe this weekend he will go your way


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 3 2010, 07:58 PM~16172655
> *im in austin.....my bro is still in west......hes just been busy with the holidays....maybe this weekend he will go your way
> *


cool man...gonna be a busy yr...got 3 cars to do here in the upcoming months, finish alot of projects that peeps benn waiting on...get that one done up as well!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

kool homie.......when u get it you will have to fix some chips on it but just charge me and tell me how much it will be.....also a mural under the front tank........dont lose my psp...lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 3 2010, 08:13 PM~16172803
> *kool homie.......when u get it you will have to fix some chips on it but just charge me and tell me how much it will be.....also a mural under the front tank........dont lose my psp...lol
> *


you kidding right...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

nope its where the sissy bar hit it on both sides of the back skirt....maybe some leafing will cover it....sorrrrrrrryyyyyyy


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 3 2010, 08:15 PM~16172833
> *nope its where the sissy bar hit it on both sides of the back skirt....maybe some leafing will cover it....sorrrrrrrryyyyyyy
> *


ic.. some plastic shims whould work there....call me ahead of time so i can meet yall over there..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 3 2010, 08:17 PM~16172866
> *ic.. some plastic shims whould work there....call me ahead of time so i can meet yall over there..
> *



kool....u have a good new year...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 3 2010, 08:19 PM~16172886
> *kool....u have a good new year...
> *


went to a new yrs ball room party...gots wasted!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 3 2010, 08:27 PM~16172946
> *went to a new yrs ball room party...gots wasted!
> *


went to the landing strip with the wifey :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 3 2010, 08:40 PM~16173059
> *went to the landing strip with the wifey :cheesy:
> *


havent been there in a minute!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 3 2010, 08:44 PM~16173107
> *havent been there in a minute!!
> *



it was aight.....there was a bad ass latina with a cowboy hat on all night


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

FOR THOSE OF YA IN QUSTION WANTING TO SEE CAR PIC...

dug theses up FROM 6yrS AGO :biggrin: 



































ANOTHER OLD ONE..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 4 2010, 08:04 PM~16182904
> *:wave:
> *


WHEN EVER YOUR READY TO DO THAT FLYER :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 4 2010, 07:04 PM~16182895
> *FOR THOSE OF YA IN QUSTION WANTING TO SEE CAR PIC...
> 
> dug theses up FROM 6yrS AGO  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hows the bike coming along homie do you think i could make it to lrm phx


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 4 2010, 07:04 PM~16182895
> *FOR THOSE OF YA IN QUSTION WANTING TO SEE CAR PIC...
> 
> dug theses up FROM 6yrS AGO  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 5 2010, 10:31 PM~16196604
> *hows the bike coming along homie do you think i could make it to lrm phx
> *


not doing deadlines..be done when its done...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS 

THE BEST COMMUNICATION, SERVICE AND LOWEST PRICES 

THIS IS THE HOOK UP!!! Unlike other online retailers you wont pay $10 shipping for 1 small item, only actual cost!

WILL SHIP WORLD WIDE NO BS



ebay items...listed a couple of things...like i said, selling the same parts as everyone else! 
Some prices are marketed as per ebay fees etc, order here and save even more!

http://shop.ebay.com/showbound78/m.html?_n...=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 5 2010, 10:13 PM~16197396
> *not doing deadlines..be done when its done...
> *


cool i didnt want you to think i was rushing you i cant wait to see the final product when ever you send me some progress pics homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 11 2010, 07:08 PM~16258029
> *cool i didnt want you to think i was rushing you i cant wait to see the final product when ever you send me some progress pics homie
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 11 2010, 10:21 PM~16261095
> *
> *


keep doing a good job homie


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

*SITE IS UP/ STORE WILL BE OPEN SHORTLY STILL ADDING PRODUCTS!
*

 <a href=\'http://www.lonestarbrand.net\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.lonestarbrand.net</a>


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Sam get ready to do my flyer I'm bout to send you some skims tomorrow  Send me a text with your paypal email again


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 21 2010, 09:02 PM~16368582
> *Whatup Sam get ready to do my flyer I'm bout to send you some skims tomorrow    Send me a text with your paypal email again
> *


[email protected]


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 22 2010, 05:15 AM~16368743
> *[email protected]
> *


:werd:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 22 2010, 05:15 AM~16368743
> *[email protected]
> *


You got some money paypaled to you for the flyer bro


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 22 2010, 05:15 AM~16368743
> *[email protected]
> *



Sent 2 emails on the flyer with pics and info.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2010, 10:26 PM~16380824
> *Sent 2 emails on the flyer with pics and info.
> *


orale...checkem out call ya in the morning


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 23 2010, 07:42 AM~16381670
> *orale...checkem out call ya in the morning
> *


Lemme know what you think. I'll let you decide how to put it together and make it look bad ass.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 916_king (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 2 Members: ATX_LEGIONS, cadillac_pimpin
SUP FAT BOI


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Jan 27 2010, 09:20 PM~16433665
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 2 Members: ATX_LEGIONS, cadillac_pimpin
> SUP FAT BOI
> *


sup ***


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 27 2010, 09:28 PM~16434582
> *Ima ***
> *


WE KNOW WE KNOW


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

COURTESY OF *HOTSTUFF* FOR ONE OF MY CUSTOMERS!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

CANT GO WRONG WITH HOTSTUFF SEATS.....


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2010, 12:53 PM~16451685
> *COURTESY OF HOTSTUFF FOR ONE OF MY CUSTOMERS!!
> 
> 
> ...



Hell Yeah Sam Thats Tight Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Jan 29 2010, 02:03 PM~16451761
> *Hell Yeah Sam Thats Tight Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dont thank me..thank HOTT_GIRL..lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2010, 12:53 PM~16451685
> *COURTESY OF HOTSTUFF FOR ONE OF MY CUSTOMERS!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass wut do they run


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2010, 01:04 PM~16451769
> *dont thank me..thank HOTT_GIRL..lol
> *


 :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 29 2010, 10:49 PM~16456583
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 29 2010, 09:49 PM~16456583
> *:angry:
> *


Thanks For The Seat Man!!!!!!!!! Looks Bad Ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

GOT A MONTE IN THE SHOP!!!

EVERYONES BIKE PROJECTs ARE GETTING WORKED ON AS WELL!!! MOST WILL BE OUT BY THE END OF FEBRUARY.....


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 1 2010, 07:03 PM~16479955
> *GOT A MONTE IN THE SHOP!!!
> 
> EVERYONES BIKE PROJECTs ARE GETTING WORKED ON AS WELL!!! MOST WILL BE OUT BY THE END OF FEBRUARY.....
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Jan 31 2010, 09:08 PM~16471838
> *Thanks For The Seat Man!!!!!!!!!  Looks Bad Ass  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Glad you like it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 1 2010, 06:03 PM~16479955
> *GOT A MONTE IN THE SHOP!!!
> 
> EVERYONES BIKE PROJECTs ARE GETTING WORKED ON AS WELL!!! MOST WILL BE OUT BY THE END OF FEBRUARY.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Feb 1 2010, 06:11 PM~16480037
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :0 :0 cant wait to see it homie


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

been updating the WEBSITE here and there..adding new pages, working with the layout

IT UP AND RUNNING AND WORK IN PROGRESS!
send me an email...post up coupons later
 <a href=\'http://www.lonestarbrand.net\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.lonestarbrand.net</a>


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 2 2010, 08:07 PM~16493104
> *been updating  the WEBSITE  here and there..adding new pages, working with the layout
> 
> IT UP AND RUNNING AND WORK IN PROGRESS!
> ...


 :thumbsup: site looks good.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 2 2010, 09:12 PM~16493157
> *:thumbsup: site looks good.
> *


tytyty...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 12:15 AM~16484377
> *:0  :0 cant wait to see it homie
> *


its will be on the streets for easter homie!!! :x:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 29 2010, 10:49 PM~16456583
> *:angry:
> *


aww dont be mad bro....hell after everyone saw Innocence and One Luv bust out with them displays, seems like everyone and theyre mama wants some of that Hot_Stuff Kool aid..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Feb 2 2010, 08:33 PM~16493426
> *its will be on the streets for easter homie!!! :x:
> *


  WHEN YOU GONNA REP UP HERE IN AMA U KNO U GOTTA COME CRUISE ME AND UR BRO


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 3 2010, 12:51 AM~16495904
> *   WHEN YOU GONNA REP UP HERE IN AMA U KNO U GOTTA COME CRUISE ME AND UR BRO
> *



you already know bro, first chance i get ill come cruise with my brothers !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Feb 2 2010, 11:58 PM~16495999
> *you already know bro, first chance i get ill come cruise with my brothers !
> *


post a pic of the project. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 3 2010, 12:51 AM~16495904
> *   WHEN YOU GONNA REP UP HERE IN AMA U KNO U GOTTA COME CRUISE ME AND UR BRO
> *


806 RIDERS COMIN SOON :dunno:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 3 2010, 01:04 AM~16496068
> *post a pic of the project. :biggrin:
> *



its a little dark in there right now :roflmao: maybe tomorrow sam will take a pic :dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Feb 3 2010, 01:10 AM~16496126
> *its a little dark in there right now  :roflmao: maybe tomorrow sam will take a pic  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


and COLDDDDDDDDDDDd


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2010, 01:18 AM~16496219
> *and COLDDDDDDDDDDDd
> *



shiiiit there should be $216 worth of warmth in the bish tomorrow


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2010, 12:04 AM~16496071
> *806 RIDERS COMIN SOON :dunno:
> *


   chucks will tell ya


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 3 2010, 01:04 AM~16496071
> *806 RIDERS COMIN SOON :dunno:
> *



hes tryin to start a 806 chapter of gt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Feb 3 2010, 07:34 PM~16503648
> *hes tryin to start a 806 chapter of GT
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz up sam


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

What up Sam any updates yet


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Feb 5 2010, 03:26 PM~16523041
> *What up Sam any updates yet
> *


 :twak:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 5 2010, 02:44 PM~16523191
> *:twak:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Feb 6 2010, 02:04 AM~16529061
> *:angry:
> *


what up mister i have a lexus now


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 6 2010, 01:05 AM~16529073
> *what up mister i have a lexus now
> *


Whats up Cadillac pimpin without a Cadillac... lol. My new lexus is bad ass might have Sam put a big lexus sign on top of my hood... I'm not trying to get to fancy


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Feb 6 2010, 03:12 PM~16532297
> *Whats up Cadillac pimpin without a Cadillac... lol. My new lexus is bad ass might have Sam put a big lexus sign on top of my hood... I'm not trying to get to fancy
> *


let me know when you coming


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up sam i c u got up n the raffle whos ass did u kiss lol j/k


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HEY SAM WHEN THE BIKE IS READY TO PAINT CAN YOU DO THESE COLORS


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 05:38 PM~16552223
> *HEY SAM WHEN THE BIKE IS READY TO PAINT CAN YOU DO THESE COLORS
> 
> 
> ...


oooo :wow: :wow: iv seen that some wheres :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 8 2010, 08:51 PM~16554206
> *oooo :wow:  :wow: iv seen that some wheres  :biggrin:
> *


me too :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 07:38 PM~16552223
> *HEY SAM WHEN THE BIKE IS READY TO PAINT CAN YOU DO THESE COLORS
> 
> 
> ...


to my knowledge that color is discontinued...

is that a violet John??


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2010, 10:00 PM~16554325
> *to my knowledge that color is discontinued...
> 
> is that a violet John??
> *


or a purple color


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Feb 3 2010, 07:34 PM~16503648
> *hes tryin to start a 806 chapter of gt
> *


  GT BANGIN  ,WHATS UP CHUCKS HOW THE RIDE COMING?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 8 2010, 11:07 PM~16554415
> * GT BANGIN   ,WHATS UP CHUCKS HOW THE RIDE COMING?
> *


all in pieces!!!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2010, 10:00 PM~16554325
> *to my knowledge that color is discontinued...
> 
> is that a violet John??
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS THE BIZ COMING ALONG BRO?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 8 2010, 11:08 PM~16554431
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOWS THE BIZ COMING ALONG BRO?
> *


9-5/tees/ paint/desgins for Krazy kutting...booked till summer!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2010, 10:10 PM~16554453
> *9-5/tees/ paint/desgins for Krazy kutting...booked till summer!
> *


 :0 :0 man u stayin busy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2010, 09:00 PM~16554325
> *to my knowledge that color is discontinued...
> 
> is that a violet John??
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 8 2010, 09:54 PM~16554259
> *me too :0
> *


hope it was ok that i borrowed ur pic i liked the colors for my lil gurls bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 09:25 PM~16554659
> *hope it was ok that i borrowed ur pic i liked the colors for my lil gurls bike
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 11:24 PM~16554642
> *:0  :0 man u stayin busy
> *


too busy...ready to hand over the tee operation let the website run itself!

i only really wanna be airbrusing by the end of the yr...work on major project only..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 8 2010, 11:01 PM~16554345
> *or a purple color
> *


got to find someone selling what they got..a qrt or left over if anyone is selling any...

????????????


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 8 2010, 11:07 PM~16554415
> * GT BANGIN   ,WHATS UP CHUCKS HOW THE RIDE COMING?
> *



like the homie sam said its in pieces now getting the paint, murals and stripping done but then its strait to the interior shop bro. its really finally starting to come together ya know. ive been seeing the pics of hater proof homie its lookin sharp


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2010, 10:31 PM~16554726
> *got to find someone selling what they got..a qrt or left over if anyone is selling any...
> 
> ????????????
> *


can u get 20" twisted spokes and how much


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2010, 09:30 PM~16554710
> *too busy...ready to hand over the tee operation let the website run itself!
> 
> i only really wanna be airbrusing by the end of the yr...work on major project only..
> *


Or running the KrazyKutting booth at EVERY Wego show they have and slangin LSB shirts like tamales all day right???????????????????????????????????

Yeah i like this option alot better as to what i'd like to see yo ass doing :0 :biggrin: n hearing yo ass call me all fukn happy telln me what u sold from Karzicon billet parts to your bike parts to plaque orders etc etc. Kool Sam get at me by this weeks end homie n give me ur game plan G. by the way ur killn em on Myspace ese :biggrin: keep up the great work Sam !! Also last week of Feb i'll be going all over Texas if everything pans out the way it should so get yo ass ready to party wit yo boy.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 9 2010, 12:00 AM~16555113
> *can u get 20" twisted spokes and how much
> *


200 shipped to me


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2010, 02:25 AM~16556644
> *Or running the KrazyKutting booth at EVERY Wego show they have and slangin LSB shirts like tamales all day right???????????????????????????????????
> 
> Yeah i like this option alot better as to what i'd like to see yo ass doing  :0  :biggrin: n hearing yo ass call me all fukn happy telln me what u sold from Karzicon billet parts to your bike parts to plaque orders etc etc. Kool Sam get at me by this weeks end homie n give me ur game plan G. by the way ur killn em on Myspace ese  :biggrin:  keep up the great work Sam !! Also last week of Feb i'll be going all over Texas if everything pans out the way it should so get yo ass ready to party wit yo boy.
> *


SHHHHHHHHH! :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 9 2010, 02:12 AM~16557009
> *200 shipped to me
> *


   k ill hit u up when i got the cash


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 9 2010, 07:10 AM~16554453
> *9-5/tees/ paint/desgins for Krazy kutting...booked till summer!
> *


Dont forget about the work you got in the works for TNT too you're a busy man :around:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 15 2010, 05:45 PM~16620009
> *Dont forget about the work you got in the works for TNT too you're a busy man :around:
> *


TOOO GOD DAMN BUSY!! im call ya tonight!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2010, 01:46 AM~16620019
> *TOOO GOD DAMN BUSY!!  im call ya tonight!
> *


Dont forget that big selling Tshirt idea I gave you I want one when you get them done :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I APPRECIATE EVERYONE FOR THEIR ORDERS AND INQUIRIES!!!

KEEP EM COMING!! YOU ON A BUDGET LET ME KNOW!!


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2010, 11:35 PM~16625374
> *I APPRECIATE EVERYONE FOR THEIR ORDERS AND INQUIRIES!!!
> 
> KEEP EM COMING!!  YOU ON A BUDGET LET ME KNOW!!
> *


WATS UP SAM U GOT ANY SHIRTS SIZE MEDIUM


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 01:42 AM~16625497
> *WATS UP SAM U GOT ANY SHIRTS SIZE MEDIUM
> *


got some xl wire wheel left thats it...

be stocked up in about 3 weeks...SPRING time 

alot of new and some old!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2010, 09:51 AM~16625601
> *got some xl wire wheel left thats it...
> 
> be stocked up in about 3 weeks...SPRING time
> ...


umm call me tomorrow


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 15 2010, 11:51 PM~16625601
> *got some xl wire wheel left thats it...
> 
> be stocked up in about 3 weeks...SPRING time
> ...


WELL WOULD U BEABLE 2 SHIP ONE WITH MY FRAME..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 16 2010, 01:58 AM~16625676
> *umm call me tomorrow
> *


ima call you now..i forgot bout your ass


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 01:59 AM~16625699
> *WELL WOULD U BEABLE 2 SHIP ONE WITH MY FRAME..
> *


you jsut gave me an idea!


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2010, 12:03 AM~16625731
> *you jsut gave me an idea!
> *


S0 W0ULD YOU BEABLE 2..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 02:04 AM~16625746
> *S0 W0ULD YOU BEABLE 2..
> *


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2010, 12:04 AM~16625751
> *
> *


IGHT KO0L HOW MUCH 20$


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 16 2010, 02:07 AM~16625772
> *IGHT KO0L HOW MUCH 20$
> *


ima tossem for free for my customers!

that was the idea!


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2010, 12:08 AM~16625782
> *ima tossem for free for my customers!
> 
> that was the idea!
> *


IGHT THAN KO0L..WELL IM A SIZE MEDIUM. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yo Sam I need my frame for The Beat show. LMK if I will make it bro.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 16 2010, 02:13 AM~16625821
> *Yo Sam I need my frame for The Beat show. LMK if I will make it bro.
> *


taking it with me over there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2010, 01:25 AM~16625895
> *taking it with me over there
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2010, 02:25 AM~16625895
> *taking it with me over there
> *


 :0  wuts the plan!!


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## LOWRIDING_805 (Feb 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Feb 18 2010, 01:30 AM~16648953
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

any pics


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

what up samuel :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 20 2010, 12:23 AM~16667600
> *what up samuel :roflmao:
> *


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 21 2010, 10:07 PM~16682080
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


one of those kinda days huh brother.....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Feb 21 2010, 10:42 PM~16682595
> *one of those kinda days huh brother.....
> *


out the DOOR!! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Feb 2 2010, 09:27 AM~16486916
> *
> *


parts are in!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Jan 29 2010, 02:03 PM~16451761
> *Hell Yeah Sam Thats Tight Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


let me know when you gonna pick tht frame up if i dont hear from ya today..tell your pops its snowing out here again..weather is bad...


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt for my west texas homies


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

WHAT UP G!!!!! HOWZ THINGS GOING


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 24 2010, 10:00 PM~16715992
> *WHAT UP G!!!!! HOWZ THINGS GOING
> *


THEY GOING! :cheesy:

SHIPPED OUT 10 big boxes to day not including fridays shipment and mondays! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 24 2010, 01:03 AM~16708022
> *ttt for my west texas homies
> *


spidey fenders getting cleared mannana


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 24 2010, 11:08 PM~16717016
> *THEY GOING! :cheesy:
> 
> SHIPPED OUT 10 big boxes to day not including fridays shipment and mondays! :biggrin:
> *


thats good your keeping busy homie......














just dont forget about me


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 24 2010, 09:09 PM~16717034
> *spidey fenders getting cleared mannana
> *


kool homie thanks for looking out


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 24 2010, 11:33 PM~16717377
> *looking good sam
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 24 2010, 11:15 PM~16717119
> *thats good your keeping busy homie......
> just dont forget about me
> *


no shit..its getting to be that time! i got my homie welding for me...taking care of some fabrication! shit is moving along... i need to quit my job..lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 24 2010, 11:41 PM~16717514
> *no shit..its getting to be that time!  i got my homie welding for me...taking care of some fabrication! shit is moving along... i need to quit my job..lol
> *



:nono: then who is going to take care of mr. old folk


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 24 2010, 11:47 PM~16717608
> *:nono:  then who is going to take care of mr. old folk
> *


lol


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 24 2010, 11:47 PM~16717608
> *:nono:  then who is going to take care of mr. old folk
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 25 2010, 12:14 AM~16718009
> *:wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


redid the leafing on the the red frizame!! super swirls!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 25 2010, 12:18 AM~16718070
> *redid the leafing on the the red frizame!! super swirls!
> *


he gonna be ready to show!!!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 25 2010, 12:23 AM~16718116
> *he gonna be ready to show!!!!!  :scrutinize:
> *


clear coating taht one with about three others!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 24 2010, 11:23 PM~16718116
> *he gonna be ready to show!!!!!  :scrutinize:
> *


meh


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 24 2010, 11:15 PM~16717119
> *thats good your keeping busy homie......
> just dont forget about me
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 24 2010, 09:47 PM~16717608
> *:nono:  then who is going to take care of mr. old folk
> *


lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Feb 25 2010, 10:03 PM~16726963
> *lol
> *



WHAT UP FAT BOY


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

whut up G


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 23 2010, 05:31 PM~16698129
> *parts are in!
> *


Thank's for the flyer design bro lots of people will be seeing it real soon :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Feb 27 2010, 01:43 PM~16741940
> *whut up G
> *


busy...getting on your shit TODAY


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2010, 03:12 AM~16747781
> *Thank's for the flyer design bro lots of people will be seeing it real soon :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Feb 25 2010, 10:41 PM~16727523
> *:biggrin:
> *


coming along...LOOKIN ICY!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 28 2010, 07:29 PM~16752205
> *busy...getting on your shit TODAY
> *


hurry because im ready to pay you off.... :0 


let me know on your transportation to dallas ....let me know if yall have room for the display...........just need it transported up there and ill bring it back to the atx


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 28 2010, 07:38 PM~16752287
> *coming along...LOOKIN ICY!
> *



hell yeah man i just rolled by the shop and dayum u werent lying that shit is soooooo icy!!!!! thanks g


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz up sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WHAT IZ ITTTTTTTTT :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

BEST GRAPHICS PHOENIX LRM
2ND PLACE FULL CUSTOM

CONGRATS TO AUSTIN FROM "OUR STLYE"


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 7 2010, 09:11 PM~16822668
> *BEST GRAPHICS PHOENIX LRM
> 2ND PLACE FULL CUSTOM
> 
> ...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 28 2010, 07:38 PM~16752287
> *coming along...LOOKIN ICY!
> *


:wow:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Mar 8 2010, 03:13 PM~16830211
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Mar 8 2010, 05:13 PM~16830211
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


is that a ice pearl


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 8 2010, 08:09 PM~16831214
> *is that a ice pearl
> *


the highly over rated ice pearl...looks good over white though..

glad i suggested we go with it...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2010, 07:36 PM~16831490
> *the highly over rated ice pearl...looks good over white though..
> 
> glad i suggested we go with it...
> *


   cant wait to see it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 8 2010, 10:18 PM~16832854
> *   cant wait to see it
> *


im tired of seeing it  
:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2010, 09:35 PM~16833127
> *im tired of seeing it
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats what your gonna say about the bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 8 2010, 11:03 PM~16833405
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats what your gonna say about the bike
> *


that what i say about alllllllllllll the bikes


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

call you in a bit......you busy


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 8 2010, 11:19 PM~16833595
> *call you in a bit......you busy
> *


no but waiting for my phn to charge...its that dead!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2010, 11:22 PM~16833642
> *no but waiting for my phn to charge...its that dead!
> *


aight ill call you in a hour :cheesy:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2010, 10:35 PM~16833127
> *im tired of seeing it
> :biggrin:
> *


 :x: :x:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 8 2010, 06:43 PM~16830433
> *:wow:  :0
> *


TA TEXAS :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2010, 10:11 PM~16833516
> *that what i say about alllllllllllll the bikes
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LOOKING FOR AN AIR SWITCH... CAN SOMEONE POINT ME TO THE RIGHT ISLE


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 9 2010, 05:46 PM~16842495
> *LOOKING FOR AN AIR SWITCH... CAN SOMEONE POINT ME TO THE RIGHT ISLE
> *



if your lo0king for an air switch hit
up pedalscraperz..


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Mar 9 2010, 09:00 PM~16843321
> *:nicoderm:
> *


how them bike projects coming along....let me knwo when ever you need anything...some frame work


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Mar 8 2010, 08:33 PM~16833802
> *TA TEXAS  :thumbsup:
> *


Hell Yea homie do your thing cant wait till we show side by side
one love one family THEE ARTISTICS FOR LIFE!!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 10 2010, 03:22 AM~16847373
> *one love one family THEE ARTISTICS FOR LIFE !!!!!*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

thanks for the bad ass flyer design brother :thumbsup:

These will be in all the goodie bags at this year's LRM tour since I'm a tour sponsor now.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 10 2010, 05:59 PM~16852909
> *thanks for the bad ass flyer design brother :thumbsup:
> 
> These will be in all the goodie bags at this year's LRM tour since I'm a tour sponsor now.
> ...


TNT gone big time! :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 11 2010, 03:14 AM~16853043
> *TNT gone big time! :0
> *


yes sir


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 12 2010, 09:53 AM~16868901
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


almost time for you g! after the 21st you in line!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2010, 08:54 AM~16868912
> *almost time for you g!  after the 21st you in line!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait to see it done homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 12 2010, 09:55 AM~16868920
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: cant wait to see it done homie
> *


me too...lol never realised how busy i have been.... a whole yr to get to it!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2010, 08:57 AM~16868934
> *me too...lol  never realised how busy i have been.... a whole yr to get to it!
> *


its cool i know it will be worth th wait :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt :thumbsup: best muralist ive seen!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Mar 14 2010, 11:31 PM~16891542
> *ttt  :thumbsup: best muralist ive seen!!!
> *


YOU TOO MUCH...lol 

how many pictures did you steal..lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, cadillac_pimpin

:h5:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 14 2010, 11:39 PM~16891604
> *YOU TOO MUCH...lol
> 
> how many pictures did you steal..lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 14 2010, 10:39 PM~16891604
> *YOU TOO MUCH...lol
> 
> how many pictures did you steal..lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hells yes!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2010, 12:05 AM~16942528
> *hells yes!
> *


post the mural wey!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 20 2010, 12:11 AM~16942575
> *post the mural wey!
> *


i never took any pics... you post it..


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 19 2010, 11:05 PM~16942528
> *hells yes!
> *


when you leaving to dallas


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 20 2010, 12:14 AM~16942612
> *when you leaving to dallas
> *


mananna


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 20 2010, 12:12 AM~16942590
> *i never took any pics... you post it..
> *


you sent me the pics Lol. im on lay it low with my phone. you know im not at home.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 20 2010, 12:19 AM~16942672
> *you sent me the pics Lol. im on lay it low with my phone. you know im not at home.
> *


i found one in my out box


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

every thing good to go.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 20 2010, 12:27 AM~16942751
> *every thing good to go.
> *


for once this week...promblemas solved~


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TA DAAAAAM


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 19 2010, 11:19 PM~16942668
> *mananna
> *


yall be safe on the road


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

my *****. holla at you in the morning


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 20 2010, 12:42 AM~16942903
> *my *****. holla at you in the morning
> *


fender done...bottle done...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*any updates with my frame and fenders?*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 20 2010, 08:14 AM~16944118
> *any updates with my frame and fenders?
> *


next on the chopping block..


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 21 2010, 02:29 PM~16953114
> *next on the chopping block..
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 21 2010, 10:45 PM~16956557
> *ttt
> *


yours too...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 09:15 PM~16968581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm that shit lo0k's hella klean


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 11:15 PM~16968581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niccccccceeee bro, is that one yours??more close ups


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 22 2010, 11:22 PM~16968684
> *niccccccceeee bro, is that one yours??more close ups
> *


my lil boys ALL INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 11:25 PM~16968727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


F-in sweet bro ohh n thanks for the pos. feedback


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 22 2010, 11:26 PM~16968752
> *F-in sweet bro ohh n thanks for the pos. feedback
> *


thank ya..gonna need a air cylinder for this bad boy!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 11:27 PM~16968760
> *thank ya..gonna need a air cylinder for this bad boy!
> *


gotcha bro, brand new one same as bones, low pro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 22 2010, 11:30 PM~16968831
> *gotcha bro, brand new one same as bones, low pro
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

real og man its great your kids a lucky one, ohh check your p.m :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 22 2010, 11:38 PM~16968964
> *real og man its great your kids a lucky one, ohh check your p.m :biggrin:
> *


i enjoyed doing this one... im a starwars nerd too..lol


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 08:15 PM~16968581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fenders need to be murdered out but its lookin bad ass n white walls look good on it


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 11:39 PM~16968981
> *i enjoyed doing this one... im a starwars nerd too..lol
> *



I NEVER KNEW THAT YOU FREAKING NERD


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 22 2010, 11:52 PM~16969182
> *fenders need to be murdered out but its lookin bad ass n white walls look good on it
> *


was going to paint them and stripe them ran out of time...thinking ENGRAVED on these, maybe mural the inside..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 22 2010, 11:53 PM~16969198
> *I NEVER KNEW THAT YOU FREAKING NERD
> *


b-day is coming up! lol
http://www.shopecko.com/category/index.jsp...0005&cp=3165999


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 08:54 PM~16969208
> *was going to paint them and stripe them ran out of time...thinking ENGRAVED on these, maybe mural the inside..
> *


hmm paint n stripin unless da parts are gettin engraved too


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 22 2010, 11:56 PM~16969230
> *hmm paint n stripin unless da parts are gettin engraved too
> *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 11:58 PM~16969267
> *
> *


just boxed it up and I put some tubing in there to for free bro, just in case you need it!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 11:56 PM~16969226
> *b-day is coming up!  lol
> http://www.shopecko.com/category/index.jsp...0005&cp=3165999
> *


***** YOUR BIRTHDAY AINT TILL OCTOBER..... :machinegun: 
I WAS LOOKING AT THE SHIRTS I WOULD GET YOU ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 23 2010, 12:07 AM~16969378
> ****** YOUR BIRTHDAY AINT TILL OCTOBER..... :machinegun:
> I WAS LOOKING AT THE SHIRTS I WOULD GET YOU ...
> *


start saving! :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 04:46 AM~16959382
> *yours too...
> 
> *


 :0 :0 dont forget progess pics :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 10:33 PM~16968868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that lights underneath


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 23 2010, 01:22 AM~16970257
> *is that lights underneath
> *


 :boink: :run:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 11:35 PM~16968914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick headlight :cheesy:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 08:35 PM~16968914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: wow lookin' bad ass!!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 23 2010, 01:58 AM~16970510
> *sick headlight :cheesy:
> *


I want one too


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 23 2010, 07:32 AM~16968855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatup Sam that's pretty dope ass work. Get ready to do some more designing I have a feeling I'll be placing an order soon for some logos


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 23 2010, 01:58 AM~16970510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank ya
busy doing designs all mfn day already!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2010, 02:38 PM~16974456
> *
> damn fool i dont even remember....my homie woke up i showed him the pics when he feel and chit..lmao!
> *


the old fashion face plant. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2010, 02:44 PM~16974505
> *the old fashion face plant. :biggrin:
> *


X3 :roflmao: 

dont forget the back slide


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 10:15 PM~16968581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its looking bad azzzzz


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2010, 10:32 PM~16968855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 23 2010, 08:09 PM~16978135
> *TTT
> *


so usps found your frame in el paso huh... what tracking number did they use?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

do you still have any posters of the LEGIONS bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 23 2010, 11:22 PM~16981003
> *do you still have any posters of the LEGIONS bike
> *


fuck them posters... new ones will be made


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2010, 10:23 PM~16981015
> *fuck them posters... new ones will be made
> *


make some for us..  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2010, 11:25 PM~16981037
> *make some for us..   :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2010, 11:23 PM~16981015
> *fuck them posters... new ones will be made
> *


fawk you biotch.......we need to make time to do the new one..... :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 23 2010, 11:32 PM~16981145
> *fawk you biotch.......we need to make time to do the new one..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2010, 10:23 PM~16981015
> *fuck them posters... new ones will be made
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2010, 11:38 AM~16974456
> * thank ya...gonna get a model and put a drath vader helmet on here for the photo shoot...lol:biggrin: *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :rimshot: thats gonna be hecka funny lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2010, 02:49 PM~16974534
> *X3  :roflmao:
> 
> dont forget the back slide
> *


bahahaha. how bout the white girl who was tryin hop in the truck. :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2010, 02:20 AM~16982914
> *bahahaha. how bout the white girl who was tryin hop in the truck. :0
> *


"YALL SOME HUTSLERS"


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Was up lil ass tiny homie!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yo man sucks Dallas got cancelled but dam playa did we have fun in Midland oh what??? Thanks for the jobs u've been gettn for KrazyKutting homie ur doing excellent and i'm proud of calling you a PLAYMAKER ass homeboy who makes REAL moves and keeps me even busier :biggrin: keep it up Sam we juz gettn warmed up. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 24 2010, 02:45 AM~16982992
> *"YALL SOME HUTSLERS"
> *


bahahaha that black dude swooped her away hella quick. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2010, 10:30 PM~16981132
> *:dunno:
> *


poster


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

DOing it all from CUSTOM PARTS, PAINT, FABRICATION,MURALS, YOU NAME IT, SOURCE FOR THE "HOOK UP" ON LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS!

ONE STOP SHOP!!!









by APPOINTMENT ONLY!
806-283-5746
sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

work in progress, completly torn apart...street ride, i put some white and layed ice pearl in the introcoat...slappin the murals on then leafing and striping...sorry for the shitty pics..lol
TEJANA! 









clear and leafing on this one...had some chips... added the wording on top


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

NIKKA!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2010, 10:57 PM~17012977
> *work in progress, completly torn apart...street ride, i put some white and layed ice pearl in the introcoat...slappin the murals on then leafing and striping...sorry for the shitty pics..lol
> TEJANA!
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2010, 09:57 PM~17012977
> *work in progress, completly torn apart...street ride, i put some white and layed ice pearl in the introcoat...slappin the murals on then leafing and striping...sorry for the shitty pics..lol
> TEJANA!
> 
> ...


looking good sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

1 DAY ER!! KANDY COLBALT


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

heres your pics ***................ :0 

couldent believe i got best of show today...lol.....there was only 5 bikes.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Mar 28 2010, 10:43 PM~17028133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn i did all that...lol

looks proper!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

more pics coming ...plus im uploading a video but its taking a while...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 10:52 PM~17028263
> *damn i did all that...lol
> 
> looks proper!
> *



i think it was you....ill double check........


it was sparkling like crazy in that sun


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 28 2010, 10:57 PM~17028346
> *i think it was you....ill double check........
> it was sparkling like crazy in that sun
> *


man i never seen this tang put together in person yet... i bet! 

make them fools step thier game up out there


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 28 2010, 08:43 PM~17028133
> *heres your pics ***................ :0
> 
> couldent believe i got best of show today...lol.....there was only 5 bikes.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


looks nice any pic of the hole bike


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2010, 09:36 PM~17019604
> *1 DAY ER!! KANDY COLBALT
> 
> 
> ...


whos?


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up sam did u go to that show yesterday


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 08:52 PM~17028263
> *damn i did all that...lol
> 
> looks proper!
> *


about time u did something right lol u did a badass job homie keep up the work


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2010, 11:06 PM~17028487
> *whos?
> *


THE UPHOLSTER


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 11:12 PM~17028605
> *THE UPHOLSTER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 28 2010, 11:07 PM~17028512
> *whats up sam did u go to that show yesterday
> *


NO, GLAD I DIDNT SHIT WAS WACK I HEARD


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 09:12 PM~17028618
> *NO, GLAD I DIDNT SHIT WAS WACK I HEARD
> *


same here i herd it was windy as hell


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 28 2010, 11:17 PM~17028681
> *same here i herd it was windy as hell
> *


theres pic in the amarillo topic... the hoopers got no money...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2010, 11:03 PM~17028444
> *looks nice any pic of the hole bike
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 09:18 PM~17028694
> *theres pic in the amarillo topic... the hoopers got no money...
> *


oooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 28 2010, 11:20 PM~17028735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 28 2010, 09:20 PM~17028735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need that red seat lol


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 09:18 PM~17028694
> *theres pic in the amarillo topic... the hoopers got no money...
> *


where in shows and events


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 28 2010, 11:24 PM~17028807
> *where in shows and events
> *


regional amarillo topic


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 28 2010, 11:23 PM~17028785
> *i need that red seat lol
> *



still for sale


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

my homie has a bunch of pics of the bike today with bitches on it...he will post tomorrow i think.........he did a lil photoshoot with the bike after the show...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 28 2010, 09:20 PM~17028735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like ur bike homie


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 28 2010, 11:39 PM~17029055
> *like ur bike homie
> *


thanks homie...its getting there....just waiting on salas to send me the final touches......


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 28 2010, 09:39 PM~17029055
> *like ur bike homie
> *


oh that kick stand looks good on my bike


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

found these 2 on my homie myspace nice :naughty: 

















:naughty:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 28 2010, 09:28 PM~17028883
> *still for sale
> *


did renee get u today did he show his bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 28 2010, 09:43 PM~17029117
> *found these 2 on my homie myspace nice :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


nice lucky seat lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 28 2010, 11:43 PM~17029117
> *found these 2 on my homie myspace nice :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...



theres more........ :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 28 2010, 11:44 PM~17029143
> *did renee get u today did he show his bike
> *


ya he was there.......he will get me manana........


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 28 2010, 11:43 PM~17029117
> *found these 2 on my homie myspace nice :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


i need to see some ID :cheesy:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 09:49 PM~17029224
> *i need to see some ID :cheesy:
> *


18 is my favorite #


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 12:20 AM~17028735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

456678889099 my id number lol 


























naw jp lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 11:49 PM~17029224
> *i need to see some ID :cheesy:
> *


there of age...  
no lil honeys on my bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 28 2010, 11:54 PM~17029300
> *there of age...
> no lil honeys on my bike
> *


 :h5:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 11:58 PM~17029369
> *:h5:
> *


my wifey said what is that seat doing in the bed ..lol.........


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 12:00 AM~17029392
> *my wifey said what is that seat doing in the bed ..lol.........
> *


dreaming it was your face! :boink:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 28 2010, 09:48 PM~17029210
> *ya he was there.......he will get me manana........
> *


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 10:01 PM~17029419
> *dreaming it was your face! :boink:
> *


lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i112/CAD...current=028.flv


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 28 2010, 08:43 PM~17029117
> *found these 2 on my homie myspace nice :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...




Bike came out clean! Good job homies


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 29 2010, 10:09 AM~17031855
> *Bike came out clean! Good job homies
> *


thanks homie.....wait to you see the new forks and pedals...... :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 09:18 AM~17032988
> *thanks homie.....wait to you see the new forks and pedals...... :cheesy:
> *



That's what's up


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 28 2010, 08:54 PM~17028293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick bike.. got more of the cylinder and how it attaches to the front ??


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Mar 29 2010, 01:40 PM~17033600
> *sick bike.. got more of the cylinder and how it attaches to the front ??
> *


mine actually attaches to the middle of the frame and splits the frame in half.....still need to work on it a lil, temporary tubing use right now till i install the hardlines and get them plated......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 28 2010, 08:59 PM~17028380
> *man i never seen this tang put together in person yet... i bet!
> 
> make them fools step thier game up out there
> *


yep i guess its back to the drawing board with chad ernest and my sons bike. this version it unbeatable. looked good yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2010, 03:07 PM~17034285
> *yep i guess its back to the drawing board with chad ernest and my sons bike. this version it unbeatable. looked good yesterday :biggrin:
> *


didnt think ill see you there yesterday...i was like all shit where is that 12in at...lol....good chating with you .....sorry i didnt let you ride the bike.....lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LOS DOS MIRA CHINGON! :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2010, 03:07 PM~17034285
> *yep i guess its back to the drawing board with chad ernest and my sons bike. this version it unbeatable. looked good yesterday :biggrin:
> *


everything is beatable...i walways have to hide the top secret shit every time rudya nd his bro come over.. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2010, 09:00 PM~17039226
> *everything is beatable...i walways have to hide the top secret shit every time rudya nd his bro come over.. :biggrin:
> *


i was being sarcastic homie. tour should be real easy to win this year. we all taking the year off to build bigger and better toys :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2010, 11:01 PM~17039243
> *i was being sarcastic homie. tour should be real easy to win this year. we all taking the year off to build bigger and better toys :biggrin:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2010, 09:07 PM~17039332
> *:ninja:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2010, 11:07 PM~17039332
> *:ninja:
> *


i thought your ass was going asleep


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 11:09 PM~17039366
> *i thought your ass was going asleep
> *


im tired as fuck...yo know i got to get my fix


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2010, 11:11 PM~17039386
> *im tired as fuck...yo know i got to get my fix
> *



no drinking on the job


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 11:12 PM~17039395
> *no drinking on the job
> *


my buzz barly went away...lol :rimshot:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2010, 11:15 PM~17039439
> *my buzz barly went away...lol :rimshot:
> *


crazy mofo


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 29 2010, 11:20 PM~17039491
> *crazy mofo
> *


 :boink:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

IN HOUSTON IF ANYONE NEED ANYTHING PICKED UP AND WANTS TO SAVE ON SHIPPING>>>

BE 2-3 MONTHS BEFORE I TOUCH IT!


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

Looking for somebody to do some engraving? If u can help me out let me know leave a # to where I can call u LATERZ!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Mar 30 2010, 06:38 PM~17047569
> *Looking for somebody to do some engraving? If u can help me out let me know leave a # to where I can call u LATERZ!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


you got a pm


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

everyone who place orders last week they will be shipping out tommarrow..

my inbox was full sorry....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WE WILL MATCH OR BEAT ANYONE PRICES!!!

CUSTOM LASER CUT PARTS!! CUSTOM TWISTED PARTS" REG TWIST AND WATER TWIST!

LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS ALL DAY LONG< TIRES< WHEELS<ALL THA ITEMS FROM FNRCO.com

I REPEAT WE WILL MATCH OR BEAT ANYONE PRICES RAW!! 

YOUR COMPLETE ONE STOP SHOP!!


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2010, 07:01 PM~17080486
> *WE WILL MATCH OR BEAT ANYONE PRICES!!!
> 
> CUSTOM LASER CUT PARTS!! CUSTOM TWISTED PARTS" REG TWIST AND WATER TWIST!
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

WUT IT DEW SAM


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Apr 5 2010, 06:06 PM~17104864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who airbrused that ?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 5 2010, 07:43 PM~17105295
> *who airbrused that ?
> *


sam


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2010, 08:01 PM~17080486
> *WE WILL MATCH OR BEAT ANYONE PRICES!!!
> 
> CUSTOM LASER CUT PARTS!! CUSTOM TWISTED PARTS" REG TWIST AND WATER TWIST!
> ...


bad ass frame


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 5 2010, 08:43 PM~17105295
> *who airbrused that ?
> *


muah!
laid ice pearl, everything cam off~ 
laying murals, getting ready to add the silver leafing followed by the pinstripes!! :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 5 2010, 06:44 PM~17105307
> *sam
> *


ummm sam who ?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 5 2010, 07:46 PM~17105326
> *ummm sam who ?
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 5 2010, 08:46 PM~17105326
> *ummm sam who ?
> *


lol

AKA SHOW-BOUND :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

whats cracking big sam??


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2010, 06:49 PM~17105364
> *lol
> 
> AKA SHOW-BOUND  :biggrin:
> *


ohhh ,dohhh , i did not know you airbrush , im looking for a credit board done for Candy Girl


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 5 2010, 09:12 PM~17105650
> *ohhh ,dohhh , i did not know you airbrush , im looking for a credit board done for Candy Girl
> *


everything in this thread was airbrushed my me...  
let me know... pm me the details...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2010, 09:15 PM~17105698
> *everything in this thread was airbrushed my me...
> let me know... pm me the details...
> *


sold them d's already. whats the deal on the logo bro. pm me.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2010, 09:18 PM~17105729
> *sold them d's already. whats the deal on the logo bro. pm me.
> *


got my comp with me here at workl..send you the rough draft now


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2010, 09:19 PM~17105741
> *got my comp with me here at workl..send you the rough draft now
> *


cool!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

ur airbrushing look good bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 8 2010, 07:24 PM~17137443
> *ur airbrushing look good bro
> *


thank ya!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

say showbound. did rudy tell you about my seat with the girl with four leaf clovers i wanted have done ?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 8 2010, 10:07 PM~17139054
> *say showbound. did rudy tell you about my seat with the girl with four leaf clovers i wanted  have done ?
> *


yes sir... you can mail it anytime...one day turnaround on those


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2010, 10:17 PM~17139179
> *yes sir... you can mail it anytime...one day turnaround on those
> *


you know i get paid by commission so you better cough up some dough....niggaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2010, 08:17 PM~17139179
> *yes sir... you can mail it anytime...one day turnaround on those
> *


cool im just waiting to get it back from paint then have it shipped to you rudy told me your the man for the job


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Apr 8 2010, 10:25 PM~17139279
> *cool im just waiting  to get it back from paint  then have it shipped to you rudy told me your the man for the job
> *


hes been a happy customer!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2010, 08:33 PM~17139402
> *hes been a happy customer!
> *


lol  i seen ur work on myspace u do really awsome job


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2010, 10:33 PM~17139402
> *hes been a happy customer!
> *


just waiting on my last lil piece from you .......... :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 8 2010, 08:37 PM~17139460
> *just waiting on my last lil piece from you .......... :around:  :scrutinize:
> *


like i was from u hahahah


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 8 2010, 10:41 PM~17139517
> *like i was from u hahahah
> *


you where waiting on mr. post man that had it at his house and didnt want to deliver it :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 8 2010, 08:45 PM~17139574
> *you where waiting on mr. post man that had it at his house and didnt want to deliver it :biggrin:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 8 2010, 10:37 PM~17139460
> *just waiting on my last lil piece from you .......... :around:  :scrutinize:
> *


eat a big fat one :boink:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2010, 10:55 PM~17139706
> *eat a big  fat one :boink:
> *



***...........bitch better have my game *****.......


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 8 2010, 10:57 PM~17139737
> ****...........bitch better have my game *****.......
> *


 :x:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 8 2010, 10:59 PM~17139761
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

WUTZ UP SAM


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2010, 12:56 PM~17134195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*very nice work! *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 9 2010, 05:53 PM~17146644
> *very nice work!
> *


thank ya
your tank is almost done! On Deck


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2010, 10:56 AM~17134195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2010, 05:59 PM~17146687
> *thank ya
> your tank is almost done! On Deck
> *


  *post up any and all pics, it's by no means a secret project!*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 9 2010, 06:18 PM~17146814
> *  post up any and all pics, it's by no means a secret project!
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2010, 11:56 AM~17134195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  NICE!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wuts the word homie


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

magnificent work :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 8 2010, 09:56 AM~17134195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

i second that


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Apr 14 2010, 10:35 PM~17196582
> *i second that
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 15 2010, 08:18 AM~17199637
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats and good luck guys. Plaque looks G.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

JUST NEED MY PSP AND ILL BE GOOD........


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 15 2010, 12:37 PM~17201450
> *  Congrats and good luck guys. Plaque looks G.
> *



thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 19 2010, 05:12 PM~17240188
> *JUST NEED MY PSP AND ILL BE GOOD........
> 
> 
> ...


its all about the psp go now homie


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 19 2010, 05:12 PM~17240188
> *JUST NEED MY PSP AND ILL BE GOOD........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 19 2010, 08:01 PM~17240713
> *its all about the psp go now homie
> *


had one didnt like it sold it..........


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 07:43 PM~17264299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup: DAMM U GOT
DOWN ON THAT GIRL..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looking good bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 21 2010, 09:44 PM~17264304
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  DAMM U GOT
> DOWN ON THAT GIRL..
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 21 2010, 09:44 PM~17264314
> *looking good bro
> *


garcias!


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 07:53 PM~17264432
> *
> *


ARE U GONNA PAINT OVER THE HO0D
OR LEAVE IT HOW IT IS..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 21 2010, 09:55 PM~17264455
> *ARE U GONNA PAINT OVER THE HO0D
> OR LEAVE IT HOW IT IS..
> *


car ice pearl white... just need clear!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

what up my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 08:00 PM~17264540
> *car ice pearl white... just need clear!
> *


NICE..U GOT DOWN ON THISS
ONE BIG TIME..ALOT OF DETAIL ON THE GIRL..
MAD PROP'S :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 21 2010, 07:44 PM~17264304
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  DAMM U GOT
> DOWN ON THAT GIRL..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: HELL YEAH!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Apr 21 2010, 10:01 PM~17264581
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin: HELL YEAH!!
> *


you next?? :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 06:43 PM~17264299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good lord! that is bad ass!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 09:43 PM~17264299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant wait till my montes rollin again!!! :biggrin: thanks again sam!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Apr 21 2010, 11:48 PM~17266476
> *i cant wait till my montes rollin again!!!  :biggrin:  thanks again sam!
> *


its been my pleasure!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 06:43 PM~17264299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Apr 21 2010, 08:01 PM~17264580
> *NICE..U GOT DOWN ON THISS
> ONE BIG TIME..ALOT OF DETAIL ON THE GIRL..
> MAD PROP'S  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Apr 21 2010, 11:48 PM~17266476
> *i cant wait till my montes rollin again!!!  :biggrin:  thanks again sam!
> *


Looks hella good Aaron!! Sam I am throwing down!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

GOT A 16" for a lil girl coming out reall soon!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2010, 09:43 PM~17264299
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks bad ass bro!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 28 2010, 10:49 PM~17337114
> *GOT A 16" for a lil girl coming out reall soon!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 28 2010, 09:49 PM~17337114
> *GOT A 16" for a lil girl coming out reall soon!!!  :cheesy:
> *


  ANY PICS YET?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 29 2010, 05:52 PM~17343840
> * ANY PICS YET?
> *


havent snapped any...sun i will take some before i smooth the flake


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

whos you working on


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 30 2010, 05:45 PM~17353816
> *whos you working on
> *


not yours hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 30 2010, 05:00 PM~17353932
> *not yours  hehehe :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:   :angry: :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

INNOVATIVE SWEEP AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 2 2010, 09:05 PM~17369280
> *INNOVATIVE SWEEP AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY!
> *


PICS HOMIE


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 2 2010, 09:08 PM~17369317
> *PICS  HOMIE
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 2 2010, 09:30 PM~17369619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ANY PICS OF THE BIKE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 2 2010, 10:30 PM~17369619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good ONDA


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

closser and closser everyday :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 2 2010, 11:30 PM~17369619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats guys


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Wus UPPPPP PUTASO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 3 2010, 09:53 PM~17382209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THE BIKE LO0K'S REAL NICE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 11:54 PM~17382240
> *Wus UPPPPP PUTASO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup wey


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Just bullshitten fool. Might have to find another job...  Fools keep sendin me home.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@May 2 2010, 09:14 PM~17370008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin firme pinche putoface got down on it :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 4 2010, 12:48 AM~17382860
> *lookin firme pinche putoface got down on it :biggrin:
> *


ju know this! :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 3 2010, 09:02 PM~17382371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a pixie?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 4 2010, 01:38 AM~17383240
> *is that a pixie?
> *


similar but no


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 3 2010, 10:38 PM~17383240
> *is that a pixie?
> *


i dont tink it is looks like da same kinda bike like drama queen


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 10:44 PM~17383287
> *similar but no
> *


i was wondering cause the top bar on this bike has like a design to it and the pixie dont rite? what kinda bike is that tho? who makes it?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 3 2010, 10:02 PM~17382371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :biggrin: glad your having fun


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 4 2010, 12:48 AM~17382860
> *lookin firme pinche putoface got down on it :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@May 6 2010, 04:26 PM~17411637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TAKING DEPOSITS FOR LATE SUMMER!!

GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN THE WAIT WILL BE LONGER!!!!!!


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

hows that frame coming along? still working on the other 1 hopefully itll be ready soon...


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2010, 09:44 PM~17449692
> *TAKING DEPOSITS FOR LATE SUMMER!!
> 
> GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN  THE WAIT WILL BE LONGER!!!!!!
> *


Looking for somebody to do some engraving for me let me know if u can help me out.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 11 2010, 10:26 AM~17452786
> *hows that frame coming along? still working on the other 1 hopefully itll be ready soon...
> *


ACTUALLY I HAVE BEEN WAITING ON THE PAINT TO COME IN I ORDERED!  

GOT 4 HRS LEFT ON IT AFTER THAT!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@May 11 2010, 09:42 PM~17459755
> *Looking for somebody to do some engraving for me let me know if u can help me out.
> *


HIT UP JOEL JAGSTER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Sam dont forget about my biz card design :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2010, 07:40 AM~17463386
> *Whatup Sam dont forget about my biz card design  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

whats up ic


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

my shizit ready ....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 13 2010, 05:41 PM~17480376
> *my shizit ready ....
> *


tossed to the side...when you need it ready by...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2010, 05:01 PM~17481347
> *tossed to the side...when you need it ready by...
> *


that fool dont need it yet rudy stop rushing him ... beside b patient like u tell me


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2010, 07:01 PM~17481347
> *tossed to the side...when you need it ready by...
> *


need it soon so i can get the bracket made for it....its going to be off the chain.......


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 13 2010, 07:17 PM~17481515
> *that fool dont need it yet  rudy stop rushing him ... beside b patient like u tell me
> *


 :twak: 
this grown folks business


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 13 2010, 07:47 PM~17483107
> *need it soon so i can get the bracket made for it....its going to be off the chain.......
> *


oh shit look out. you comin with some underground gangsta shit :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2010, 09:51 PM~17483157
> *oh shit look out. you comin with some underground gangsta shit :0
> *


 :around:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LINES GETTING LONGER GET IN WHERE YA FIT IN!!! 


appreciate everyones orders, deposits, been doing buis for over 12 yrs! WE AINT GONG NO WHERE!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 13 2010, 09:15 PM~17484230
> *LINES GETTING LONGER GET IN WHERE YA FIT IN!!!
> appreciate everyones orders, deposits, been doing buis for over 12 yrs! WE AINT GONG NO WHERE!!
> *


pm me some info please :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 13 2010, 11:17 PM~17484241
> *pm me some info please  :biggrin:
> *


let me know what you need! 

RIGHT NOW PINK SEEMS TO BE THE COLOR OF CHOICE X3 :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

* SORRY TO ANNOUNCE CUTTING TIES WITH KK, WISH THEM BEST OF LUCK! *




WEST TX AND THE REST OF THE STATE OFFERING CUSTOM GRILLES, PENDANTS, PLAQUES, LOCAL LASER CUTTING,CUSTOM BIKE PARTS AND DESIGN AT THE SAME PRICE OR LESS! YES OR LESS! 

JOEL WILL BE DOING ALL CHROMING AND ENGRAVING AS PER HIS CONNECTIONS! I WONT BE MAKING A THREAD COMPETING... JUST KNOW LIKE THE BIKE PARTS I SALE WILL MATCH OR BEAT PRICES! WE WILL BE DOING ALL OUR CADING IN HOUSE! THIS WILL ALLOW ME TO GIVE ALL CUSTOMERS 100% CUSTOMER SERVICE SATISFACTION!!! 

LETS ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 14 2010, 05:02 PM~17492117
> * SORRY TO ANNOUNCE CUTTING TIES WITH KK, WISH THEM BEST OF LUCK!
> WEST TX AND THE REST OF THE STATE OFFERING CUSTOM GRILLES, PENDANTS, PLAQUES, LOCAL LASER CUTTING,CUSTOM BIKE PARTS AND DESIGN AT THE SAME PRICE OR LESS! YES OR LESS!
> 
> ...


 :0 good luck with it brother, you got our blessings


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 14 2010, 03:02 PM~17492117
> * SORRY TO ANNOUNCE CUTTING TIES WITH KK, WISH THEM BEST OF LUCK!
> WEST TX AND THE REST OF THE STATE OFFERING CUSTOM GRILLES, PENDANTS, PLAQUES, LOCAL LASER CUTTING,CUSTOM BIKE PARTS AND DESIGN AT THE SAME PRICE OR LESS! YES OR LESS!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

designs!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

designs that didnt make it to the cutting board


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2010, 01:38 AM~17496786
> *designs!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> designs that didnt make it to the cutting board
> ...


DAM THAT'S REALLY BAD ASSSSSS. TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

custom twisted and machined ready for taping!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

a lil girl's surprise!! peal pink with pixie dust!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

sparkly and pink! striping and leafing next!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

*ORDERs ARE IN AND READY FOR SHIPPING!*


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 15 2010, 01:38 AM~17496786
> *designs!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> designs that didnt make it to the cutting board
> ...


oh shit those are bad ass parts! who were they for? i love the maquahuitl handle bars! the crank and and goose neck are eye catchers!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

OUT THE DOOR and crusing already!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 19 2010, 12:25 AM~17535932
> *oh shit those are bad ass parts! who were they for? i love the maquahuitl handle bars! the crank and and goose neck are eye catchers!
> *


they were for Estrella lil boy El Ultimo


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 18 2010, 09:26 PM~17535953
> *they were for Etrella lil boy El Ultimo
> *


they aint getting them no more?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 19 2010, 12:30 AM~17536022
> *they aint getting them no more?
> *


she was refereed to me by KK, she ok'd them..dont know what happened from there.... :drama:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looking good bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 18 2010, 10:18 PM~17535841
> *sparkly and pink! striping and leafing next!
> 
> 
> ...


am gettin a very big sad face should have never sold it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:around:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2010, 12:39 AM~17536141
> *am gettin a very big sad face should have never sold it
> *


it was in good shape! get another one... :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 19 2010, 12:42 AM~17536173
> *:around:
> *


thats how i feel! :rant:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 18 2010, 09:37 PM~17536111
> *she was refereed to me by KK, she ok'd them..dont know what happened from there....  :drama:
> *


man those parts really make me wanna build a bike with that theme but 1. im not mexican and 2. they could still be getting them made probally huh?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 19 2010, 12:44 AM~17536194
> *thats how i feel! :rant:
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

been looking for one


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2010, 09:39 PM~17536141
> *am gettin a very big sad face should have never sold it
> *


lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 19 2010, 12:39 AM~17536143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if youre using 2009, the interface sucks. i use 2009, but i changed something in the settings to get it back to the standard mode. i'll have to do a little research, and i'll find out how to do it. makes things 100 times easier.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 19 2010, 02:37 AM~17537193
> *if youre using 2009, the interface sucks.  i use 2009, but i changed something in the settings to get it back to the standard mode.  i'll have to do a little research, and i'll find out how to do it.  makes things 100 times easier.
> *


shit that all greek to me...you know im still learning this shit,lol

i just trace and go at it... snap to object use line and bend tool..thats it... i got the key gen if you need one for 2011 :biggrin: 

all the files i be sending to the cutter been gravy! :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 19 2010, 03:21 AM~17537362
> *shit that all greek to me...you know im still learning this shit,lol
> 
> i just trace and go at it... snap to object use line and bend tool..thats it... i got the key gen if you need one for 2011 :biggrin:
> ...


hahah. no shit, huh? hahaha. i just got another laptop, gotta install a copy on it. but all that installing shit is greek to me. hahaha. i got a nerd friend that does it for me.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 19 2010, 01:37 PM~17541777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


quit teasing me :wow:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 19 2010, 08:19 PM~17544378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wish mine came out like that..............





































dont worry its going to look better two tone and engraved....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 19 2010, 08:28 PM~17544452
> *wish mine came out like that..............
> dont worry its going to look better two tone and engraved....
> *


lol... give me more tan 1 DAY :rimshot:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 19 2010, 08:46 PM~17544640
> *lol... give me more tan 1 DAY  :rimshot:
> *


you think you can design a metal cover to go over the psp and i can get that engraved......i see you are cading now.......can you do it are would it be to hard


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 19 2010, 07:19 PM~17544378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tanks came out good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@May 19 2010, 08:56 PM~17544753
> *you think you can design a metal cover to go over the psp and i can get that engraved......i see you are cading now.......can you do it are would it be to hard
> *


i got to measure that window


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@May 19 2010, 08:58 PM~17544771
> *Tanks came out good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ONDA STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

wats up sam how everything going in the west texas..... i know you waiting for the seat lol im still waiting my self


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 19 2010, 09:21 PM~17545079
> *wats up sam how everything going in the west texas..... i know you waiting for the seat lol im still  waiting my self
> *


it all good..that seat wil be wainting for me by the time it gets here..lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 19 2010, 07:35 PM~17545349
> *it all good..that seat wil be wainting for me by the time it gets here..lol
> *


 :biggrin: cool my frame an seat been in the shop since march  it all good though u got any ideas for the seat beside putting a girl holding a four leaf clover ?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 19 2010, 09:39 PM~17545422
> *:biggrin:  cool my frame an seat been in the shop since march   it all good though  u got any ideas for the seat beside putting a girl holding a four leaf clover ?
> *


thats your job to pick one.. :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 19 2010, 08:06 PM~17545884
> *thats your job to pick one.. :biggrin:
> *


 cool i want the top of the seat to say "lucky one" and have the girl n the middle holding a four leaf clover maybe have clover ghost patterns fading into the paint behind the girl an onthe back ofthe seat maybe like a 2 tone green an a silver pinstrip? what u think?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@May 19 2010, 10:10 PM~17545932
> * cool i want the top of the seat to say "lucky one" and have the girl n the middle holding a four leaf clover maybe have clover ghost patterns fading into the paint behind the girl an onthe back ofthe seat maybe like a 2 tone green an a silver pinstrip? what u think?
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 19 2010, 09:05 PM~17544853
> *i got to measure that window
> *


i dont know maybe im getting ahead of my self....lol........just spray it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

on the chopping block! USO WEST TX JESSE'S GIRL!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

another canvas ! Cherry Madness! ONDA WEST TX


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

DEPOSIT SENT TODAY BRO  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 20 2010, 05:59 AM~17549027
> *DEPOSIT SENT TODAY BRO   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 20 2010, 07:36 PM~17555126
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


frame is with me right now..diamond already done


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CONGRATS TO AUSTIN RUBIO! 

1ST PLACE FULL / PEOPLES BEST OF SHOW
WEGO ABILENE TEXAS!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 20 2010, 08:56 PM~17556440
> *frame is with me right now..diamond already done
> *


 :0 :0 :0 you got a pic


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 25 2010, 03:51 PM~17600183
> *:0  :0  :0 you got a pic
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

The drawing will be held at our fajita plate sale that we are having on June 12th at the O'Rielly's on the corner of Berry and Hemphill in Ft. Worth. The tickets for the raffle are $10 for 1 and 3 for $20. Plate sale tickets are $3.00 prior to June 12th and $5.00 on the day of. Come out and support the youth of tomorrow. If you are unable to make it to Ft Worth to purchase the tickets please call me at 940-727-1730 and I can make arrangements to get the tickets to you. Good luck to everyone and THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

WHATS UP ONDA ?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 25 2010, 03:50 PM~17600718
> *:yes:
> *


post it bro or send me a picture mail chucks has my number :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ships tues!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looks hella nice pm me later i got an idea


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 29 2010, 03:31 PM~17642993
> *ships tues!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

IN HOUSE .CAD


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CUSTOM FACED BIKE PARTS! CALL ME LAST!!

WILL BEAT ANY ONE PRICES BY 25% raw on *complete set!*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2010, 11:03 PM~17690649
> *
> CUSTOM FACED BIKE PARTS!  CALL ME LAST!!
> 
> ...


mayne!!! send me some detail shots. i wanna check out the quality


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP BRO. IMA SEND U THE REST OF THE MONEY TUESDAY FOR THA SEAT


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2010, 09:03 PM~17690649
> *
> CUSTOM FACED BIKE PARTS!  CALL ME LAST!!
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jun 3 2010, 11:09 PM~17690714
> *WHAT'S UP BRO. IMA SEND U THE REST OF THE MONEY TUESDAY FOR THA SEAT
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2010, 11:03 PM~17690649
> *
> CUSTOM FACED BIKE PARTS!  CALL ME LAST!!
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 29 2010, 04:31 PM~17642993
> *ships tues!
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

t t t


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2010, 10:37 PM~17734638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm u doin it like dat makes me want to send out the 54 for murals


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 9 2010, 01:41 AM~17734661
> *damm u doin it like dat makes me want to send out the 54 for murals
> *


you will spend more on the gas than paying me...lol

2 dayer


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2010, 10:44 PM~17734674
> *you will spend more on the gas than paying me...lol
> 
> 2 dayer
> *


probably still cheaper then wut sum pay to get em out here


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 9 2010, 01:58 AM~17734723
> *probably still cheaper then wut sum pay to get em out here
> *


that one there player price!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 8 2010, 10:59 PM~17734729
> *that one there player price!
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2010, 11:03 PM~17690649
> *
> CUSTOM FACED BIKE PARTS!  CALL ME LAST!!
> 
> ...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

looks good sam


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Big O


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 10 2010, 06:22 PM~17752934
> *looks good sam
> *


whats up bro :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jun 10 2010, 11:33 PM~17755024
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Big O
> *


whats the score?? lol


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

off to engraving and chrome!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

T T T


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2010, 09:40 AM~17758176
> *whats the score??  lol
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

a graduation present im working on!!! Gave Joel/Jagster the design and he hooked it up! Stainless still needs to be polished!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

a sam i have a twisted 20" rims for sale


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 14 2010, 10:39 PM~17787843
> *a sam i have a twisted 20" rims for sale
> *


lol.. you forgot to call me!!  

i should of got my lazy ass up to go meet you when you did!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 14 2010, 10:41 PM~17787863
> *lol.. you forgot to call me!!
> 
> i should of got my lazy ass up to go meet you when you did!
> *


whos cutting for you


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 14 2010, 10:45 PM~17787949
> *whos cutting for you
> *


plaques a local guy player prices! Joel if i need it yesterday! lol 

joel is handling all the plating and and engraving...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 14 2010, 10:48 PM~17787995
> *plaques a local guy player prices! Joel if i need it yesterday! lol
> 
> joel is handling all the plating and and engraving...
> *


  already


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 14 2010, 10:48 PM~17788002
> * already
> *


networking at its finest!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 14 2010, 10:50 PM~17788013
> *networking at its finest!
> *


Thats whats up homie do it big. See you in Odessa tell the homies I said WUSSABE and your homie luis not to drink to much.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 14 2010, 10:51 PM~17788040
> *Thats whats up homie do it big. See you in Odessa tell the homies I said WUSSABE and your homie luis not to drink to much.
> *


Just doing what i was doing already!
lol fn Louis... i was kickin it with him this weekend...pulling his wiener out for the girls...drunk ass!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 14 2010, 08:41 PM~17787863
> *lol.. you forgot to call me!!
> 
> i should of got my lazy ass up to go meet you when you did!
> *


i wasnt n my rid with the mom and pops and we just left but it will b here


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 14 2010, 10:54 PM~17788081
> *Just doing what i was doing already!
> lol fn Louis... i was kickin it with him this weekend...pulling his wiener out for the girls...drunk ass!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Still member the white bitch who wanted to roll?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 14 2010, 11:12 PM~17788350
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Still member the white bitch who wanted to roll?
> *


"yall look like some hustlers" lmao


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 14 2010, 11:13 PM~17788374
> *"yall look like some hustlers"  lmao
> *


I was tryna member what she said bahahah


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

pay-pal ready if payed online pls send money to [email protected]


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

yo sam i need a trike kit how much for one


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 15 2010, 11:08 PM~17798764
> *yo sam i need a trike kit  how much for one
> *


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

are the rear wheels coastal ? or is one rear an a front i know tbere a few type of kits


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 15 2010, 11:16 PM~17798895
> *are the rear wheels coastal ? or is one rear an a front i know tbere a few type of kits
> *


conversion kit runs the long chain and uses coaster on the left

http://fnrco.com/catalog/item.php?id=6284&...=9&subCatId=120


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 15 2010, 09:21 PM~17798973
> *conversion kit runs the long chain and uses coaster on the left
> 
> http://fnrco.com/catalog/item.php?id=6284&...=9&subCatId=120
> *


thanks i will hit u up asap my lil neiece needs one for her bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 15 2010, 11:23 PM~17799010
> *thanks i will hit u up asap my lil neiece needs one for her bike
> *


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:h5:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

DO U CUT RIMS I NEED CUSTOM CUTS


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut it dew sam hows the bike looking


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 23 2010, 03:24 AM~17863577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 23 2010, 01:24 AM~17863577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more flake :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2010, 06:26 PM~17868710
> *more flake :biggrin:
> *


a whole lot more.... :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:h5:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

FOR ALL YOUR GRAPHIC DESIGN NEEDS!! PROFESSIONAL ARTISTRY! 

WEST TX NUMBER SOURCE FOR CUSTOM LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS, CUSTOM DESIGNED METAL FABRICATION, PLAQUES AND MORE!!! MURALS! CUSTOM PAINT AND GRAPHICS, IN HOUSE DESIGNS! 
[/quote]


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 25 2010, 02:48 PM~17886449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man you dont know how many people ask me "Who did your murals?"  
Preciate it!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 25 2010, 03:44 PM~17886886
> *Man you dont know how many people ask me "Who did your murals?"
> Preciate it!!
> *


me too :biggrin: i tell them "he's kind of a jerk but he is the best at what he does" :roflmao: just playing homie for real thanks for the work you did on my car i love it.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

whats up sam, just stopping by to show some love bro.
got a few pm's from some of your guys on airkit parts and kits, just waiting to hear back from them to finish the deal. They told me you refereed them to me, so just wanted to say thanks for that also bro.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2010, 09:47 PM~17895372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2010, 09:47 PM~17895372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow :0


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2010, 07:47 PM~17895372
> *
> 
> 
> ...












REMINDS ME OF THIS RIDE!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jun 25 2010, 04:45 PM~17887359
> *me too :biggrin:  i tell them "he's kind of a jerk but he is the best at what he does"  :roflmao: just playing homie for real thanks for the work you did on my car i love it.
> *


"Its done when its done!!" :0


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 28 2010, 11:16 AM~17905717
> *"Its done when its done!!"  :0
> *


"I dont do deadlines" :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2010, 08:47 PM~17895372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 28 2010, 08:26 PM~17912718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

t t t


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

he does aight work,


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 1 2010, 08:53 AM~17934150
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jul 1 2010, 09:05 AM~17934213
> *:wave:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

any news or progress pics of the bike sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 2 2010, 05:57 PM~17947877
> *any news or progress pics of the bike sam
> *


body almost done...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

NEED A PLAQUE DESIGN HIT ME UP! NEEDS LOWRIDER BIKE DESIGNS HIT ME UP!

IN HOUSE CADS

<a href=\'http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=51008992&albumId=3470233\' target=\'_blank\'>http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=3470233</a>

<img src=\'http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/inovatv/DSCF5371-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 3 2010, 10:31 AM~17951926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 4 2010, 07:03 AM~17690649
> *
> CUSTOM FACED BIKE PARTS!  CALL ME LAST!!
> 
> ...


Anyone's huh?


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

up


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2010, 05:22 PM~17948053
> *body almost done...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 any pics


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Need some square twisted forks and handle bars. price.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 13 2010, 11:56 AM~18035190
> *:wave:
> *


seen a pic of the diamond tank looks good sam :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

WATS UP BRO ITS BEEN A MONTH SINCE U FINISHED THE FRAME AND STILL HAVENT GOT IT BACK ! :uh: :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ANOTHER SNEEK PEEK
:cheesy:


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

:0 oh shit,i need you to hookup my trike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Jul 22 2010, 01:21 PM~18112071
> *:0 oh shit,i need you to hookup my trike
> *


you already know whats up!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

i wanna bike!!! 26' trike "_Hurricane_"


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TAKING DEPOSITS FOR JAN/FEB.. Getting BOOKED UP AFTER JAN PRICES GOING UP!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 28 2010, 11:54 PM~18170004
> *TAKING DEPOSITS FOR JAN/FEB..  Getting BOOKED UP AFTER JAN PRICES GOING UP!
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

wats up showbound another week gone by and still nothing :angry:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jul 31 2010, 02:13 AM~18191885
> *wats up showbound another week gone by and still nothing  :angry:
> *


Qvo guey... Damn still nothing !


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 31 2010, 05:14 AM~18192192
> *Qvo guey... Damn still nothing !
> *


chale nothing been waiting more than a month , ya se esta pasando de verga ... :angry:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

WTF homie my lil girl is desperatly waiting for her frame .......... :angry:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Aug 2 2010, 09:26 PM~18211329
> *WTF homie my lil girl is desperatly waiting for her frame ..........  :angry:
> *


Sam dont do dead lines. if he gave you one he lied to yo ass. what ever he tell you tack on 6-8 months

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2010, 07:42 PM~18211496
> *Sam dont do dead lines. if he gave you one he lied to yo ass. what ever he tell you tack on 6-8 months
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :yessad:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Aug 2 2010, 11:12 AM~18206388
> *chale nothing been waiting more than a month , ya se esta pasando de verga ... :angry:
> *


No mames vale cocho !good shit I didn't hit him up at first ! U pay cheap pero ya vez vale madre.I told u guey


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2010, 07:42 PM~18211496
> *Sam dont do dead lines. if he gave you one he lied to yo ass. what ever he tell you tack on 6-8 months
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


the frames done already he showed me pics he just been telling me hes gonna ship and i havent got shit .........


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Aug 2 2010, 08:07 PM~18211749
> *No mames vale cocho !good shit I didn't hit him up at first ! U pay cheap pero ya vez vale madre.I told u guey
> *


it wasnt cheap compa pero ya ves....


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 29 2010, 04:31 PM~17642993
> *ships tues!
> 
> 
> ...


may 29 were in august now y nada ...........


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

????????????? :angry:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

HAHAHAHA DRAMA SAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAN !!!!!!!!! TTT !


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Aug 4 2010, 09:13 PM~18230955
> *HAHAHAHA DRAMA SAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAN !!!!!!!!! TTT !
> *


  you know im slow on the shipping... 

pics of your truck soon!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

custom wheels uso west tx


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 5 2010, 11:58 PM~18241864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very clean


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Aug 6 2010, 12:38 AM~18242177
> *very clean
> *


trunk is going to look hella nice!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2010, 12:43 AM~18242211
> *trunk is going to look hella nice!
> *



im sure it will. but i bet that caddy is gonna change the game


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Aug 6 2010, 12:49 AM~18242244
> *im sure it will. but i bet that caddy is gonna change the game
> *


 :0 
:cheesy: 

it will hold its own... was thinking bout the 70s category... man!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2010, 12:52 AM~18242274
> *:0
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


the possibilites are endless homeboy


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Aug 6 2010, 12:58 AM~18242316
> *the possibilites are endless homeboy
> *


whats up for this weekend....


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2010, 01:00 AM~18242335
> *whats up for this weekend....
> *


first practice for tech football is saturday im going to swing by and check it out. other than that im just trying to relax work has been busting my ass all week.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

custom dash cover for 63


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: great job sam, came out sick!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2010, 02:18 PM~18247212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM BRO THAT'S LOOKIN REAL GOOD


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Saw the ride today. looks pimp


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 6 2010, 03:18 PM~18247212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta admit u get down bro...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Great work on that 63 Sam!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA+Aug 7 2010, 06:27 PM~18253443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas, been busy at it... might have to go back full time 9-5 again and drop my daily jobby job :tongue:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 2 2010, 01:08 AM~18204082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics from 65rivi :cheesy: 

murals by Shadow i only painted/leafed and striped the fiber glass and painted the wheels


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

wheels for a 64!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 22 2010, 09:02 PM~18378439
> *wheels for a 64!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What's up any word on my seat??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Aug 31 2010, 10:58 PM~18456371
> *What's up any word on my seat??
> *


its been here, will start on it in two weeks


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 1 2010, 12:12 AM~18458278
> *its been here, will start on it in two weeks
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

any new pics of the bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 1 2010, 07:18 PM~18463532
> *any new pics of the bike
> *


shoot some with the seat post removed and feather in there


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

WELL WHATS UP WIT MY PLAY TIMES OVER PLAQUES THAT I PAID 4 LIKE UMMM 4 MONTHS AGO N U SAID THEY WOULD B DELIVERED 2 WEEKS AGO WTF :thumbsdown:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

custom wheels!









murals by Shadow i only painted/leafed and striped the fiber glass and painted the wheels




















wheels for a 64! 



























WOOD GRAIN BABY!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

img]http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i260/inovatv/LA%20TEJANA/DSCF5492.jpg[/img]


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

lil face lift!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

This came out, as yall know credits all wrong... i only did the murals...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

MORE SHIT COMING LATER FROM THIS BAD " SICK 6"!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD! sYAYIN BUSY IT LOOKS LIKE....... Glad things are goin good for u!


----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

:wow: TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 1 2010, 07:25 AM~18709693
> *MORE SHIT COMING LATER FROM THIS BAD " SICK 6"!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 1 2010, 08:25 AM~18709693
> *MORE SHIT COMING LATER FROM THIS BAD " SICK 6"!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 16 2010, 01:39 PM~18827184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Sam that looks real tight

great work bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks like you are staying busy. work looks good


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Oct 16 2010, 01:41 PM~18827202
> *Damn Sam that looks real tight
> 
> great work bro
> *


thanks bro... it was a challenge getting it to flow...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2010, 01:43 PM~18827214
> *looks like you are staying busy. work looks good
> *


need to finish this bike project to get on that ass!! lol

not to many deadlines..good thang. booked up all next yr...time for some changes


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 16 2010, 11:47 AM~18827237
> *need to finish this bike project to get on that ass!!  lol
> 
> not to many deadlines..good thang. booked up all next yr...time for some changes
> *


hopefully not on my ass :0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:show-bound, OURSTYLE C.C.

call me let me know whats up for the cadillac


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2010, 01:49 PM~18827254
> *hopefully not on my ass :0  :biggrin:
> *


you said you needed some comp! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 16 2010, 11:51 AM~18827265
> *you said you needed some comp!  :biggrin:
> *


ok kool. ill be ready for htown show lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2010, 01:52 PM~18827268
> *ok kool. ill be ready for htown show lol
> *


not till next yr... too much needs to be done...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 16 2010, 11:54 AM~18827275
> *not till next yr... too much needs to be done...
> *


yea ok, wink wink. i know how things work on secrets lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2010, 01:55 PM~18827288
> *yea ok, wink wink. i know how things work on secrets lol
> *


no seriously..not even welded together...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

hey fool you get my pm about that bowling ball logo?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 16 2010, 12:39 PM~18827184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad asss work as always homie :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2010, 02:01 PM~18827328
> *hey fool you get my pm about that bowling ball logo?
> *


sorry havent had time...hit me monday at 8pm to remind me...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 16 2010, 10:47 AM~18827237
> *need to finish this bike project to get on that ass!!  lol
> 
> not to many deadlines..good thang. booked up all next yr...time for some changes
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Oct 16 2010, 05:33 PM~18828428
> *
> *


be getting with you by fri to fianlize everything...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 19 2010, 09:08 PM~18857472
> *be getting with you by fri to fianlize everything...
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 21 2010, 08:43 PM~18874557
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good Ese!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hey homie you get those pics


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

TTT for LSB :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WANT TO SAVE FOR X-MAS

LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS! GO TO FNRCO.com HIT ME BACK WITH PART NUMBERS

SAME PARTS THAT EVERYONE ELSE CARRYS!

TAKING ORDERS NOW!! CALL US LAST WILL BEAT ALL ONLINE POSTED PRICES!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Nov 3 2010, 11:00 PM~18980301
> *TTT !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 4 2010, 08:36 PM~18988659
> *:buttkick:
> *


Wats Up with that!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Kaos806 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 5 2010, 11:19 PM~18998853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaos806_@Nov 16 2010, 11:22 AM~19081443
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *



:ninja:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What's up Sam did u ever get my email??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 18 2010, 09:57 PM~19105705
> *What's up Sam did u ever get my email??
> *


yes sir..almost ready...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

2 day upgrade...


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice Work Homie.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 19 2010, 05:43 AM~19109028
> *yes sir..almost ready...
> *


Cool can't wait  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

shop tees... 15 bucks local 20 chipped paypal
m-2x left 3x sold out


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

NEED A ENGRAVER CAN U HELP ME OUT?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Dec 9 2010, 06:01 PM~19286637
> *NEED A ENGRAVER CAN U HELP ME OUT?
> *


hernan


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 08:15 PM~19286766
> *hernan
> *


have not personally used Hernan nor can i comment on schedule....

I go through Jagster for all my things now... i know he uses the same guy as everyone else, he delivers like clock work!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 5 2011, 12:30 AM~19508291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good bro. Is that my seat?? :happysad:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 5 2011, 03:40 AM~19508317
> *That looks good bro. Is that my seat?? :happysad:
> *


:thumbsup: :yes: 
send me your addy again so i can get it yo ya...


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 5 2011, 12:41 AM~19508327
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> send me your addy again so i can get it yo ya...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

cell pics and chitty light.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

last of the interior for "Irresistible Habits" minus the dash not pictured

micro mini flake..very subtle, however blinks in the light! 









Rear deck cover.









seat covers


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ODESSA 2010 1st pl full BEST OF SHOW/BEST PAINT etc....
OURSTYLE PECOS TEXAS









older pics


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Mariah Milano and Lanny barby


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

revamp.





























cleared


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

shop tees... 15 bucks local 20 chipped paypal
m-2x left 3x sold out


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 12 2011, 02:01 PM~19852639
> *shop tees...  15 bucks local 20 chipped paypal
> m-2x left    3x sold out
> 
> ...


I got one of these......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Feb 14 2011, 10:45 PM~19871598
> *I got one of these......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2011, 12:16 AM~19881574
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wat up Sam!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Any word on my daughters bike homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

chitty cell phn pics


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 21 2011, 07:57 AM~19922003
> *chitty cell phn pics
> 
> 
> ...


Think I just WET my pants !!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Lookin good Vato Loco!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hope you guys can make it!*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Bad ass work sam any word on the bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

cleared








[/quote]


Just got the seat yesterday bro it looks amazing thanks


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> cleared


Just got the seat yesterday bro it looks amazing thanks
[/quote]
i know my dates!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

bad azz work


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Feb 27 2011, 01:23 AM~19970227
> *bad azz work
> *


Thank you


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 27 2011, 01:32 AM~19970289
> *NICE WORK BRO
> *


appreciate that!


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 26 2011, 11:39 PM~19970332
> *appreciate that!
> *


HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE FOR MURALS ON FENDERS.???
PLEASE PM ME


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Guess not


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 27 2011, 02:15 PM~19972556
> *Guess not
> *


you have my number quit acting..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> revamp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 28 2011, 01:21 PM~19980882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SEAT PANS! MURALED 150 SHIPPED! 

Paypal and mos accepted


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WEBSITE COMING SOON!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2011, 07:49 PM~20016850
> *WEBSITE COMING SOON!!
> *


----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice work bro. Realy diging ur work on Big Mikes elco too.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Destino79MC_@Mar 6 2011, 11:11 PM~20031323
> *Nice work bro. Realy diging ur work on Big Mikes elco too.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)

Man thats too clean bro.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

figured since everyone was doing videos made one with my chitty cell phn... lil test


AhLLpzmP4ec&feature


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2011, 06:38 PM~20076879
> *figured since everyone was doing videos made one with my chitty cell phn...  lil test
> AhLLpzmP4ec&feature
> *


HELL YEA SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Bad ass work sam


----------



## baeza86 (Nov 1, 2010)

hell yeah sam keep pushing your product the sky is the limit onda TTT :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

>


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

some more chit, can do suspensions and custom lighting, pop kits...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SNEAK PEEK


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

GET THE WORKS FOR UNDER $700!!! 

ONE STOP MURALS AND PAINT AND CUSTOM GRAPHICS STRIPPED UP LEAFED ONE STOP!!! 

STREET

MILD

SEMI

FULL

RADICAL $700


DEDUCT A 100$ for each class...

HOK KANDY< FLAKES< BUFFED OUT!


FOR THE 2011 AWARD WINNING PAINT AT BLUE COLLAR PRICES 

***throwing pay for what you get out the door cuz everything in house and im the one who touches everything... im naming the price! Im a customer too in the game and i now peoples pockets....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 10 2011, 10:12 PM~20526694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick frame


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 12 2011, 01:09 AM~20535227
> *sick frame
> *


thank ya, ya tu sabes simple and clean and one happy customer...car be out real soon...this is joint callab with other folks to complete the car..... just glad i got to touch it...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

AhLLpzmP4ec&NR


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

sick work but way to long wait time bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 13 2011, 02:22 AM~20543727
> *sick work but way to long wait time bro
> *


wait time is because i only do by appointments, people are in line... BUT IN THE END EVERYONE HAS THIER DAY!

If its too long for you send what you got i will charge your extra to have it out next week????


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 28 2011, 01:21 PM~19980882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: T T T :angel: :angel:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 24 2011, 11:41 AM~20618348
> *:angel:  :angel:  T T T :angel:  :angel:
> *


COUNTDOWN BEGINS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 11 2011, 11:04 PM~20535209
> *GET THE WORKS FOR UNDER $700!!!
> 
> ONE STOP MURALS AND PAINT AND CUSTOM GRAPHICS STRIPPED UP LEAFED ONE STOP!!!
> ...


How much for just a clean paint job and some stripping?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

bideo

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=...932624&comments


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Lookin good sam can't wait to see the bike


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

show-bound said:


>


nice homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice work...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

78mc said:


> Nice work...


Appreciate that! Thank you!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

*all pics from last yr...alot i havent been posting..,

you can go to the shops facebook page to see what current and stay tuned on realtime builds...

https://www.facebook.com/media/albums/?id=157929932624*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ONE STOP! 
MURALS/PAINT/STRIPING/GRAPHICS/FABRICATION/SETUP: SAM SALAZAR


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

show-bound said:


> ONE STOP!
> MURALS/PAINT/STRIPING/GRAPHICS/FABRICATION/SETUP: SAM SALAZAR



:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

BEFORE:









AFTER: ADDED MURALS AND MIMICKED STRIPING AND LEAFING


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

looks bad ass bro


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Would you be able o do something like this on a fender?


Maybe have a snake wrapped around the apple and her hand.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

http://danielle-von-neupert.deviantart.com/art/Woman-Holding-Apple-166963868

That's the link because the image does not seem to be showing.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Would you be able o do something like this on a fender?
> 
> 
> Maybe have a snake wrapped around the apple and her hand.


its possible...certain angles look skewed, because its on a curve...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

100% MADE IN TX!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

show-bound said:


>


TTT


----------

